# Basin's inverts.



## Basin79

New to this place so thought I'd make a thread. Got a few inverts. 

Burgundy goliath, gooty ornamental, ornamental baboon, skeleton, king baboon, white striped birdeater, New Guinea rust, Mexican red knee, Whistling T all female. 


A Japanese giant funnel web female. 


Scolopendra Subspinipes and a huge Scolopendra SP unknown. Pics to follow. In fact I need to try and get some new pics.


----------



## Basin79

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

My big Scolopendra SP in her 145lt RUB. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## DodgemGreaser

Very nice collection :welcome:


----------



## Basin79

DodgemGreaser said:


> Very nice collection :welcome:


Cheers.


----------



## jaybott

:welcome: nice little collection you have


----------



## Basin79

Thanks.


----------



## PeterUK

Basin79 said:


> Burgundy goliath, gooty ornamental, ornamental baboon, skeleton, king baboon, white striped birdeater, New Guinea rust, Mexican red knee, Whistling T all female. .



I wish that i knew what most of those name were 

Any idea what the real names are ?


----------



## Basin79

PeterUK said:


> I wish that i knew what most of those name were
> 
> Any idea what the real names are ?


Theraphosa Stirmi, H. Mac, P. Metallica, the rest I don't have a clue without looking. 


Japanese giant funnel web is Macrothele Gigas.


----------



## KWIBEZEE

Got to be one of the best photo's I have seen in a long time on the forum _ thanks ... The Hetroscodra maculata is super cool - definately a Rorschach...


----------



## Basin79

KWIBEZEE said:


> Got to be one of the best photo's I have seen in a long time on the forum _ thanks ... The Hetroscodra maculata is super cool - definately a Rorschach...
> 
> image


Cheers.


----------



## shortyreptile

Awesome collection and great looking t's


----------



## jaybott

Do you plan on getting more inverts ??


----------



## snowgoose

I've seen most of these before  but as always they are very nice


----------



## Basin79

shortyreptile said:


> Awesome collection and great looking t's


Thanks. 



jaybott said:


> Do you plan on getting more inverts ??


I've pretty much got all the T's I've ever wanted. I'm getting a mantis in the next week or so. Haven't had one for a while. 



snowgoose said:


> I've seen most of these before  but as always they are very nice


That you have. Thanks.


----------



## jaybott

I have an L4 lined mantis arriving today


----------



## Basin79

jaybott said:


> I have an L4 lined mantis arriving today


Congratulations. I love mantids. It just upsets me when they die. They reach out like they're asking for help. But whilst they're alive they are absolutely fascinating.


----------



## jaybott

Basin79 said:


> Congratulations. I love mantids. It just upsets me when they die. They reach out like they're asking for help. But whilst they're alive they are absolutely fascinating.


This will be my first one ! I know they do not live that long 18 months I've been told ??


----------



## Basin79

jaybott said:


> This will be my first one ! I know they do not live that long 18 months I've been told ??


If it's a male no where near that. I've only ever ended up with males. This one will be a sexed female though. Not sure how long females live. It does depend on how warm you keep them too. The warmer you have them the faster their metabolism, the more they eat and the faster they grow. Of course I don't mean purposely keep them cool just to prolong their life for our own good either. I'm just looking forward to having one again.


----------



## jaybott

I'll get a photo up of mine when it arrives


----------



## Adam B Jones

The "White Striped Birdeater" - Nhandu chromatus, looks very similar to the one in this thread...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/1019926-spider-id-3.html

Spider ID

It's quite "interesting" if you read the threads through...


----------



## Basin79

Adam B Jones said:


> The "White Striped Birdeater" - Nhandu chromatus, looks very similar to the one in this thread...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/1019926-spider-id-3.html
> 
> Spider ID
> 
> It's quite "interesting" if you read the threads through...


I got her from The Spider Shop at a show. I'll try to get some more pics.


----------



## Basin79

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam B Jones

Hmmmm... you should message the guy who started the threads, I'm sure he'd be interested to see the pics


----------



## Basin79

Adam B Jones said:


> Hmmmm... you should message the guy who started the threads, I'm sure he'd be interested to see the pics


The Spider Shop had loads of these on their table, I'm not too fussed though. I'm not going to breed her. She's a pet. So I'll just continue to see her as a white striped birdeater.


----------



## Adam B Jones

Absolutely - I'm just curious about the whole thing, and thought you might be interested


----------



## Basin79

Adam B Jones said:


> Absolutely - I'm just curious about the whole thing, and thought you might be interested


It is interesting. Hopefully though it's not something that's going to be persued. T's are fantastic how they are. There's certainly no need for hybridisation.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Sickone

Pwaaoor, family site mate, less of the porn :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

A friendly hello off my king baboon girl.


----------



## Basin79

Got this girl yesterday. Hierodula Grandis. Can't wait for her to shed a couple of times. Massive thanks to Paul at Exopet.


----------



## Basin79

Found her shedding.


----------



## Basin79

Mantis girl shed again this morning.


----------



## Basin79

Just got a male and female of these. Anthia Fabricii.


----------



## Basin79

Male.


----------



## Basin79

Female.


----------



## Basin79

Quickly realised they needed more space. So put them in this.


----------



## Amber

Awesome! They look fun


----------



## Basin79

Amber said:


> Awesome! They look fun


Honestly they're like dogs. Put them a couple of adult male roaches in. The female run down one of them straight away. After she'd eaten most of it the male appeared and robbed the meal. She then gave chase. It was comical. She then nailed the other roach. It was brilliant.


----------



## fluffyreptiles

:welcome: Gorgeous spiders! not a fan of the centipedes though quite scared of them


----------



## Basin79

fluffyreptiles said:


> :welcome: Gorgeous spiders! not a fan of the centipedes though quite scared of them


Centipedes are absolutely phenomenal inverts. Absolute demons when they're on the hunt or agitated. But then you watch them meticulously clean themselves and they're tranquil.


----------



## fluffyreptiles

Basin79 said:


> Centipedes are absolutely phenomenal inverts. Absolute demons when they're on the hunt or agitated. But then you watch them meticulously clean themselves and they're tranquil.


Ah don't make me want even more inverts! They must be fascinating to watch but I think I'm still too much a of noob to get one


----------



## Basin79

fluffyreptiles said:


> Ah don't make me want even more inverts! They must be fascinating to watch but I think I'm still too much a of noob to get one


Tall and roomy tank/viv/RUB with a few inches of substrate and hiding place and water dish. Done.


----------



## fluffyreptiles

Basin79 said:


> Tall and roomy tank/viv/RUB with a few inches of substrate and hiding place and water dish. Done.


Sounds simple enough but I think I'd be paranoid that it would escape :lol2:


----------



## Basin79

fluffyreptiles said:


> Sounds simple enough but I think I'd be paranoid that it would escape :lol2:


That's why you need the tall RUB/tank. You don't want 12" of scolopendra free running around your house.


----------



## Basin79

Had to clean this girl out so a rare pic. She wasn't happy but she's still my sweetheart.


----------



## Basin79

When she arrived 19/4/14










and today after her shed yesterday


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

My new pet. She's stunning. Nephila Madagascarensis. 

More pics to follow.


----------



## deansie26

*Collection*

That's a belter of a collection! Some really nice T's there. Great photos, so tempting lol.


----------



## Basin79

deansie26 said:


> That's a belter of a collection! Some really nice T's there. Great photos, so tempting lol.


Cheers and do it, do it, do it, do it, do it...............................


----------



## gambitgareth

your 'new guinea rust' is most likely an Orphnaecus dichromatus (formerly Selenocosmia dichromata) ... feel free to sell her to me


----------



## Basin79

gambitgareth said:


> your 'new guinea rust' is most likely an Orphnaecus dichromatus (formerly Selenocosmia dichromata) ... feel free to sell her to me


She is exactly that. And no. She's great. When I see her.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## herper147

Basin79 said:


> image


That is stunning, what do you keep her in if you dont mind me asking?

I wouldn't mind setting up a natural looking exo for one of these guys


----------



## Basin79

herper147 said:


> That is stunning, what do you keep her in if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> I wouldn't mind setting up a natural looking exo for one of these guys



She's in this. I've just added a vine hoop to see if it encourages her to web up. If she doesn't I'll move her into a big exo.


----------



## Basin79

My mantis girl is dining alfresco this morning on my bonsai tree.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Legs 11.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Recently shed. This is the first time I've caught her out. She's getting big.


----------



## Praying_Mantis24

I'm jealous! !!! Awesome collection


----------



## Basin79

Praying_Mantis24 said:


> I'm jealous! !!! Awesome collection


Thanks.


----------



## thistle

Great pics!

You have an amazing collection. That centipede is massive! :gasp:


----------



## Basin79

thistle said:


> Great pics!
> 
> You have an amazing collection. That centipede is massive! :gasp:


Cheers.


----------



## Basin79

New pet arrived. Juvenile Scolopendra Galapagoensis. Already munching. Bless.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Basin79's Golden Orb Weaver part 1: Basin79's Golden Orb Weaver part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Basin79

Basin79's Golden Orb Weaver part 2: Basin79's Golden Orb Weaver part 2 - YouTube


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Jon89

You have a fantastic collection of inverts. I love the orb weaver. I'm guessing it has a web that spans the inside of that viv?

I'm not an invert guy, more of a wannabe, so I don't have a lot of knowledge regardings Ts or centipedes.


----------



## Basin79

Moved her into a bigger exo terra yesterday. She'd made a web by this morning so her efforts where rewarded.


----------



## Basin79

Jon89 said:


> You have a fantastic collection of inverts. I love the orb weaver. I'm guessing it has a web that spans the inside of that viv?
> 
> I'm not an invert guy, more of a wannabe, so I don't have a lot of knowledge regardings Ts or centipedes.


Cheers.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Golden orb having seconds.: Golden orb having seconds. - YouTube


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

So this girl is getting to a decent size and unlike my H.Mac does wander around quite a bit. So I've popped her in a exo terra. The girl in question.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Crab Man

Superb pics mate! :notworthy:
Love the golden orb ones. Not long back from a trip to Asia - they are everywhere across there and some of them are bloody huge! Think the missus got sick of me trying to take photos every time I saw one. I did wonder though if anyone actually kept these as I saw some absolutely stupid sized webs!


----------



## Basin79

Crab Man said:


> Superb pics mate! :notworthy:
> Love the golden orb ones. Not long back from a trip to Asia - they are everywhere across there and some of them are bloody huge! Think the missus got sick of me trying to take photos every time I saw one. I did wonder though if anyone actually kept these as I saw some absolutely stupid sized webs!


Obviously it's a lot easier for the spiders in captivity, especially if you set them up in a viv. They don't have to make such huge webs. I must admit though I would like to see just what size web my girl would build if I let her out to free roam in my animal room.


----------



## Crab Man

Basin79 said:


> Obviously it's a lot easier for the spiders in captivity, especially if you set them up in a viv. They don't have to make such huge webs.* I must admit though I would like to see just what size web my girl would build if I let her out to free roam in my animal room*.


I'll try later and dig out my pic from Sumatra. Biggest web I ever saw, and probably the biggest orb weaver as well. The main web looked to be around at least 6-7 foot wide, not to mention the support lines which must have spanned twice that!


----------



## Crab Man

There it is. Thought I had a bit more foreground for reference, but trust me when I say that was one muckle old web!


----------



## Basin79

Crab Man said:


> [URL=http://i342.photobucket.com/albums/o419/crabman_08/IMG_4133_zpsbc663f4f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> There it is. Thought I had a bit more foreground for reference, but trust me when I say that was one muckle old web!


That's a stunning pic. She's put some work into that. It's almost a shame it'll get wrecked by some unfortunate future meal.


----------



## Moosey

You seem to have a thing for angry animals


----------



## Basin79

Moosey said:


> You seem to have a thing for angry animals


I prefer the term defensive. But yes, you're right on the money.


----------



## Basin79

She shed again Friday morning so is a really big girl now. Sunday breakfast out and about.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Crab Man

Looks like your mantis is not far off now . With those wing buds I dare say she'll be due her last shed next. I love how it seems like they've almost doubled in size when you suddenly find them all straightened out and with a full set of wings 
Really must get myself one of those again soon.


----------



## Basin79

Crab Man said:


> Looks like your mantis is not far off now . With those wing buds I dare say she'll be due her last shed next. I love how it seems like they've almost doubled in size when you suddenly find them all straightened out and with a full set of wings
> Really must get myself one of those again soon.


Yes, next moult she'll be an adult. Haven't had a mantis for years. Still gets me how much they grow between sheds.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Caught my big girl stretching her legs around her 145lt RUB. Managed to capture a bit, rubbish video though. Well not to me but................... 

Scolopendra sp. Hispanola giant red.: Scolopendra sp. Hispanola giant red. - YouTube


----------



## creg

:gasp:

I'm terrified of spiders but oddly enjoying looking at them, cool collection and very scary looking specimens.


----------



## Basin79

creg said:


> :gasp:
> 
> I'm terrified of spiders but oddly enjoying looking at them, cool collection and very scary looking specimens.


It's fantastic that you enjoy looking at them.


----------



## johndavidwoods

creg said:


> :gasp:
> 
> I'm terrified of spiders but oddly enjoying looking at them, cool collection and very scary looking specimens.


I'm kind of the same - I lurk a lot in the invert section, but don't really expect ever to own any of them (though I have had various stick insects and mantids in the past). Am absolutely fascinated though, especially by the Ts.


----------



## Basin79

I had a mate who was absolutely petrified of spiders. But she's now got a tarantula of her own.


----------



## Basin79

Chick treat.


----------



## BMo1979

Basin79 said:


> Chick treat.
> 
> image
> image


I find Centipedes absolutely fascinating, but I must admit they kind of scare the living daylights out of me, lol.


----------



## Basin79

BMo1979 said:


> I find Centipedes absolutely fascinating, but I must admit they kind of scare the living daylights out of me, lol.


They're honestly brilliant. Particulary the bigger ones.


----------



## BMo1979

They look like they're a lot of fun to keep, as in ferocious eaters and co. 
I think I'll just stick to admiring them from afar for now, lol.


----------



## Basin79

BMo1979 said:


> They look like they're a lot of fun to keep, as in ferocious eaters and co.
> I think I'll just stick to admiring them from afar for now, lol.


You don't know what you're missing.


----------



## johndavidwoods

What is it you like about them, Basin79? I'd be interested to hear. 

Mighty impressive looking animal.

Saw an Attenborough documentary once with footage of a centipede eating a bat on the roof of a cave - would it have been a similar species to yours? Sorry, totally ignorant - if that's the equivalent of asking if the anaconda I saw on TV is like your scrub python then I apologise!


----------



## Basin79

johndavidwoods said:


> What is it you like about them, Basin79? I'd be interested to hear.
> 
> Mighty impressive looking animal.
> 
> Saw an Attenborough documentary once with footage of a centipede eating a bat on the roof of a cave - would it have been a similar species to yours? Sorry, totally ignorant - if that's the equivalent of asking if the anaconda I saw on TV is like your scrub python then I apologise!


Yes, that was a scolopendra. Not sure what sp it was though. Possibly gigantea. I love the way the look. All glossy and shiny. I love the way they move. Purposeful. I love the way they hunt. And love the way they medothodly clean themselves. I also love the fact they're defensive and could knock you on your arse should you not respect them enough. They're absolutely fantastic animals.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Just shed, she is absolutely huuuuuge.


----------



## Crab Man

We'll need another pic with your hand for reference when she recovers from shedding 
It's nuts how big they get.


----------



## Basin79

I will do. And it certainly is.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Just look at this magnificent centipede. Spends loads of time out in the open now. Absolutely phenomenonal.


----------



## TomtheTall

Your 'pede is such a lovely colour. I keep a blue form E. Trigonopodus myself; such fascinating animals to watch. Generally quite docile compared to many of the Scolopendra though, I hear.


----------



## Basin79

TomtheTall said:


> Your 'pede is such a lovely colour. I keep a blue form E. Trigonopodus myself; such fascinating animals to watch. Generally quite docile compared to many of the Scolopendra though, I hear.


My big pede is very defensive as most scolopendra are. My juvenile Galopagoesis is an absolute head the ball. It's like an elastic band. Hope it doesn't change.


----------



## Basin79

20th April. L3 when I got her. 









Today, fully grown.


----------



## Basin79

This young gorgeous gal has just arrived. Wanted a juvenile female for years. Malaysian earth tiger.


----------



## Basin79

Free pet!!!!! Don't think she's got too long left for the world but I'm going to enjoy having her. 

Hyllus Keratodes.


----------



## Basin79

Checked on my P.Metallica girl. She's on her back so brand new clothes later on. And this girl was out after her recent shed. T.Stirmi.


----------



## Basin79

This little beauty once again. She's just a work of natural engineering at its best.


----------



## BMo1979

Basin79 said:


> This little beauty once again. She's just a work of natural engineering at its best.
> 
> image


:flrt:. Jumping spider's have the cutest faces. I just love close-up pics of them and their mating dances are hilarious.


----------



## Basin79

BMo1979 said:


> :flrt:. Jumping spider's have the cutest faces. I just love close-up pics of them and their mating dances are hilarious.


They're funny little things. The "look" they give, "What, no. It's not what it looks like. I'm kissing the flies neck that's all".


----------



## Basin79

H.Grandis eating.: H.Grandis eating. - YouTube


----------



## Basin79

Rehoused a couple of my girls. 

Phlogius Crassipes. 









Macrothele Gigas 
Rehoused my M. Gigas.: Rehoused my M. Gigas. - YouTube


----------



## Basin79

A.FABRICII close up feeding.: A.FABRICII close up feeding. - YouTube


----------



## Basin79

Tea time.


----------



## matty

Love the H.mac! Absolutely can't beat them, & most people here will tell you I rarely have time for anything other than Avics!


----------



## Basin79

matty said:


> Love the H.mac! Absolutely can't beat them, & most people here will tell you I rarely have time for anything other than Avics!


They're stunning spiders. Got her as a small adult. She's shed 3 times with me. Straight swap for a mature male I had. She's quite secretive but it's always nice when she stops out to pose for a pic.


----------



## matty

Basin79 said:


> They're stunning spiders. Got her as a small adult. She's shed 3 times with me. Straight swap for a mature male I had. She's quite secretive but it's always nice when she stops out to pose for a pic.



I know what you mean; I don't have any at the moment, but all of the ones I've had have been very secretive & almost always dart into their web as soon as I go anywhere near them. 

I think their webbing really makes up for it though; although you never really see much of the spider, you'll struggle to find a T who makes such an elaborate web full of tunnels & chambers - I love keeping them in slightly larger enclosures than most of my others as I find they always cover the tank no matter how big it is.


----------



## Basin79

matty said:


> I know what you mean; I don't have any at the moment, but all of the ones I've had have been very secretive & almost always dart into their web as soon as I go anywhere near them.
> 
> I think their webbing really makes up for it though; although you never really see much of the spider, you'll struggle to find a T who makes such an elaborate web full of tunnels & chambers - I love keeping them in slightly larger enclosures than most of my others as I find they always cover the tank no matter how big it is.


My lass has just done one corner really. Although it's a work of art. She's even burrowed under her cork bark for a terrestrial entrance/exit.


----------



## matty

Basin79 said:


> My lass has just done one corner really. Although it's a work of art. She's even burrowed under her cork bark for a terrestrial entrance/exit.



Yeah, very cool species. 

Just noticed you're in Lancashire - I'm in Wigan. Doesn't seem to be too many forum people round these parts.


----------



## Basin79

matty said:


> Yeah, very cool species.
> 
> Just noticed you're in Lancashire - I'm in Wigan. Doesn't seem to be too many forum people round these parts.


Ferret is a Lancashire lass although I don't think she ventures into this section all too often.


----------



## matty

Basin79 said:


> Ferret is a Lancashire lass although I don't think she ventures into this section all too often.



There's a couple of us dotted about - not too many though!


----------



## Basin79

matty said:


> There's a couple of us dotted about - not too many though!


That's probably for the best.


----------



## exopet

I'm from wigan too, Basins H. mac came from me


----------



## Basin79

exopet said:


> I'm from wigan too, Basins H. mac came from me


And my mantis, and the jumping spider. And I'm ridiculously grateful.


----------



## Basin79

64lt RUB arrived today for the galapagoensis. 










It's the long version that isn't too tall. So I'm going to swap my Stirmi girl out of her 84lt RUB into the 64 instead. 

The 84lt will be fine for the pede for quite a long time.


----------



## Fbt123

Basin79 said:


> image


Does she have a viv or does she just stay on the plant?


----------



## Basin79

Fbt123 said:


> Does she have a viv or does she just stay on the plant?


She has a tank. Although I'm sure she wouldn't venture off the plant if I left her overnight. But can't risk it though just in case she was behind the living room door when I opened it in the morning. Plus I've got a parrot now and if the mantis did move and found her way on the cage I'm pretty sure my parrot would eat her.


----------



## Basin79

Swapped the galapagoensis and stirmi around. The only difference in size was the height. So goliath girl is no worse off.


----------



## Fbt123

You have some amazing critters, too bad im petrified of spiders lol :blush:

Dont mind the mantis or centipedes though


----------



## Basin79

Fbt123 said:


> You have some amazing critters, too bad im petrified of spiders lol :blush:
> 
> Dont mind the mantis or centipedes though


It's usually the other way around. It's usually the centipedes that cause the scares. Don't know why. They're gorgeous.


----------



## Fbt123

I totally agree lol, the pic of it eating a chick (?) is pretty cool. I wouldnt mind getting a mantis but apparently "i dont have enough space" :cussing:


----------



## Basin79

Fbt123 said:


> I totally agree lol, the pic of it eating a chick (?) is pretty cool. I wouldnt mind getting a mantis but apparently "i dont have enough space" :cussing:


Don't have enough space? For a mantis? Other half not an invert fan then.


----------



## Fbt123

Nah, its my parents that say that, even though i have enough room for like 10 mantis' lol.


----------



## Basin79

Fbt123 said:


> Nah, its my parents that say that, even though i have enough room for like 10 mantis' lol.


Ah well. Show them a pic of a adult female Devil's flower mantis and a orchid mantis. Draw them in with those.


----------



## Basin79

Had a bit of a shuffle around today in the animal room. Rehoused my H.Mac and will rehouse my earth tiger once she's recovered from her shed.


----------



## Basin79

Finally remembered to film this. 

Luring out my Stirmi girl.: Luring out my Stirmi girl. - YouTube



Orb weaver has just died though. Caught a male roach yesterday. Fine this morning and now she's dead. Laid 4 egg sacks though. First one as already hatched out.


----------



## Basin79

Fed the little sweethearts so thought I'd grab a few pics.

Scolopendra sp (Hispanola giant red) 

















Juvenile scolopendra galapagoensis.


----------



## matty

If you just wanna give me your mac & senegal that would be absolutely fine.


----------



## Basin79

Hasn't took my gorgeous girl long to completely web up her enclosure.


----------



## Lerg

Stupid question bit I've never dealt with true spiders the funnel web is that dangerous??


----------



## Basin79

Lerg said:


> Stupid question bit I've never dealt with true spiders the funnel web is that dangerous??


Their venom is supposedly not meant to be pleasant. Although not life threatening like their Australian counterparts.


----------



## ButterflyLordette

They're stunning, would love one if I didnt hate their webs!


----------



## Basin79

I adore webs.


----------



## Basin79

This little lass arrived yesterday. A mega mantis (Plistospilota guineensis). She's already eaten two blue bottles down. Really looking forward to watching her grow.


----------



## Basin79

I think this girl will shed tonight or tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## Basin79

New clothes day.


----------



## Basin79

Just got myself a small juvenile Siccaria Terrosus. Managed to grab I video of it. Please heed the warning and mute if you're going to watch it. Pandora was screaming blue murder. 

Siccaria Terrosus hiding (mute before watching): Siccaria Terrosus hiding (mute before watching) - YouTube


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

It should read Sicarius Terrosus.


----------



## Basin79

One sucked dry roach, and the assassin no where to be seen. Dun, dun derrrrrrrr.


----------



## Basin79

Came down to this as well. Infertile but it's the first time I've ever has an adult female mantis. So this is a first for me. The ooth itself has a brilliant green tinge to it. Camera hasn't picked it up as I didn't want to put the flash on.


----------



## Basin79

Great day. Mega mantis has just taken her first roach. 

Young mega mantis takes her first roach: Young mega mantis takes her first roach - YouTube


----------



## Basin79

A well earned meal.


----------



## Basin79

A scale pic of the little girl after her shed last week. She's going to be a beast.


----------



## Basin79

She's shed again.


----------



## Basin79

Just uploading the video to YouTube. I'll post it here once it's done. It's clear what their priorities are.


----------



## Basin79

Predatory beetles, hunting and "relaxing".: Predatory beetles, hunting and "relaxing". - YouTube


----------



## Basin79

Had a pack of 4 roach, Rancor only had a couple so what to do with the 2 that where left??? 

Stirmi girl. 









Giant red. 









Uploading a couple of vids on youtube. I'll post them here later with more pics.


----------



## BMo1979

Basin79 said:


> Had a pack of 4 roach, Rancor only had a couple so what to do with the 2 that where left???
> 
> Stirmi girl.
> image
> 
> Giant red.
> image
> 
> Uploading a couple of vids on youtube. I'll post them here later with more pics.


:gasp: I'd have expected the Centipede to eat a fish, but a Tarantula? I didn't know they eat fish, too.


----------



## Basin79

BMo1979 said:


> :gasp: I'd have expected the Centipede to eat a fish, but a Tarantula? I didn't know they eat fish, too.


Whistling spiders have been seen taking dead fish off the side and dragging them really far back to their burrows. The Stirmi wouldn't ever probably eat a fish in the wild but it'll do her good.


----------



## Basin79

Hispanola giant red eating a roach part 1.: Hispanola giant red eating a roach part 1. - YouTube

Hispanola giant red eating part 2: Hispanola giant red eating part 2 - YouTube


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Centipede has had enough for now. I'll leave it in until the morning though just in case. 









Stirmi girl is starting to get a fish ball.


----------



## 34531

Hadn't thought of fish Basin! I may give that a go


----------



## Basin79

forever_20one said:


> Hadn't thought of fish Basin! I may give that a go


I've found out roach contains thiaminase so I'm just getting rid of some as I've got trout coming tomorrow (for my catfish). It won't do any harm as long as you feed a varied diet, so they get some vit B1. It's just a treat that will hopefully give them some goodness.


----------



## Basin79

She's well underway with it now. Not sure if she'll completely finish the fish but either way should last her a good a good month or two. A woodlouse even manged to sneak onto the pic.


----------



## Basin79

Pede's had another go, T is still eating hers.


----------



## Basin79

Mega mantis having a clean.: Mega mantis having a clean. - YouTube


----------



## deansie26

*Nice*



Basin79 said:


> It should read Sicarius Terrosus.


Nice spider mate, I had the had a Sicarius hahni a few years ago too


----------



## Basin79

deansie26 said:


> Nice spider mate, I had the had a Sicarius hahni a few years ago too


Cheers, I'm really happy to have one as a pet at last.


----------



## Basin79

Almost gone.


----------



## Basin79

The "ball" just looks like tinfoil. 









Bless her, she's given her home a proper clean too. 









Well fed.


----------



## Basin79

My scolopendra galapagoensis has shed. I thought it was going to because it stopped wandering around at night. Looks to have been shed a little while due to the fangs being hardened. Hasn't eaten the skin yet though.


----------



## Basin79

My sand spider has shed.


----------



## Basin79

Sand spider out and about. It's arse is a lot fatter than this now after it filled it with a little dubai roach.


----------



## Basin79

Athena my basin wasn't interested, surprising seeing as though she recently shed. Rancor my bullfrog just kept butting it. My retic girls where both feed massive rabbits so even though they would have done they weren't having it so..................


----------



## Basin79

Cleaned these to out, so put them. In a tub with 2 adult male roaches. This is the carnage.


----------



## AuHr

Basin79 said:


> Cleaned these to out, so put them. In a tub with 2 adult male roaches. This is the carnage.
> 
> image


Messy b:censor:


----------



## Basin79

AuHr said:


> Messy b:censor:


Just a tad.


----------



## sp1d3r man 22

Are those beetles the anthia fabricii?
I was looking into purchasing these, i already have anthia sexguttata and wondered if these were any bigger?
Nice pics by the way :2thumb:
*
*


----------



## Basin79

sp1d3r man 22 said:


> Are those beetles the anthia fabricii?
> I was looking into purchasing these, i already have anthia sexguttata and wondered if these were any bigger?
> Nice pics by the way :2thumb:
> *
> *


They are indeed. Not sure if they're bigger or not. They're a good size though.


----------



## Basin79

Cleaned my funnel web out, changed her over to a top soil sub rather than eco earth. Doesn't take them long to web back up.


----------



## Basin79

Phormingochilus everetti


----------



## AuHr

Basin79 said:


> Phormingochilus everetti
> 
> image
> image
> image


On my wish list.


----------



## Basin79

AuHr said:


> On my wish list.


It's a win win for me. My mate has paid for it. I usually only buy sexed females. But she very kindly offered to pay for it. If it's female pay her back, if it's male she's going to pimp it out.


----------



## Basin79

Boom!!!!! Big meal too.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

My stunning new pet. A female Regal jumper. Asked for a small female so I'm sure this little lass has some growing to do. Quick pic for now. Once she's eaten and settled a bit I'll try and get some more detailed shots.


----------



## Basin79

First meal with me. And I got to see her hunting. The cricket is easily twice her size. Got close, hit the cricket and then was dangling in mid air with her meal. The cricket only struggled for a few seconds.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## BMo1979

Look at those faces :flrt:! I bet they could cure people of arachnophobia, lol.


----------



## Basin79

BMo1979 said:


> Look at those faces :flrt:! I bet they could cure people of arachnophobia, lol.


I'd say so. I don't use the word cute really but these are just ridiculously cute.


----------



## Squishy35

Oh they are beautiful:flrt: where did you get them? I'd love one!! Very jealous!!


----------



## 34531

Basin79 said:


> image



On par with baby bunnies.


----------



## Basin79

Squishy35 said:


> Oh they are beautiful:flrt: where did you get them? I'd love one!! Very jealous!!


I got her from TSS (The Spider Shop) 



forever_20one said:


> On par with baby bunnies.


Not one for bunnies but these are cute little rascals.


----------



## Basin79

Another cricket down but I missed the hunt which is a bit gutting.


----------



## Basin79

This girl hasn't ate for ages. Glad to see she's started again. Macrothele Gigas.


----------



## Basin79

Fed my P.Crassipes girl. 




























H.Mac was too fast.


----------



## martin3

nice Crassipes


----------



## Basin79

martin3 said:


> nice Crassipes


Thanks. She has around a 6" leg span at the moment. So still a bit to grow. They're stunning T's though to say they're just a grey colour.


----------



## martin3

I think the subtle colours are more attractive than the gaudy ones,
Don't know if you have seen THIS scroll down to see other Phloglus sp.


----------



## Basin79

martin3 said:


> I think the subtle colours are more attractive than the gaudy ones,
> Don't know if you have seen THIS scroll down to see other Phloglus sp.


Thanks for that.


----------



## Basin79

Missed the hunt but did manage to grab a pic of my recently shed sand spider.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Sand spider attack: http://youtu.be/o2lkyDb7Z2I


----------



## Basin79

Well after selling most of my inverts and very sadly losing my funnel web (she shed, ate a week later and then just died) I'm only left with 3 inverts now. My gorgeous Mexican red knee who's just shed, my sand spider and my jumping spider. Caught a fly today so into the jumper it went. She soon nailed it.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

A juvenile desert hairy scorpion.


----------



## LTDMayhem

New addition? Do you still have your etb?


----------



## Basin79

LTDMayhem said:


> New addition? Do you still have your etb?


Yes and yes.


----------



## BMo1979

Basin79 said:


> image


Aww, she's giving mouth to mouth: "Live, goddamnit, live!!!"


----------



## Basin79

Haven't posted for a while and my sand spider was out strangely, maybe coming up to a moult. Anyway grabbed a couple of pics of the only inverts I've now got. Sold up. Miss my pedes but not enough to want to buy any back. Anyway I digress. 

Sicarius Terrosus









B. Smithi


----------



## Basin79

The sand spider buried so I put a roach in for it. Sucked dry in the morning so it isn't going to shed yet.


----------



## Basin79

New pets have arrived!!! 

Hierodula majuscula female. 



















Poecilotheria Tigrinawesseli female.


----------



## Basin79

Hierodula majuscula capturing her first cricket with me. 

https://youtu.be/rW1dce_Oa_A


----------



## Basin79

Tiger has been a busy girl during the night.


----------



## Basin79

Tiger's taken her first roach. She's settled in nicely. 

Grabbed a couple of my B. Smithi girl. She nailed her roach too.


----------



## Basin79

She's been a busy girl today. She hadn't webbed up this morning and her water dish was clean and full.


----------



## Basin79

Little mantis lass took her 2nd cricket today. You can just see the colours of her inner forearms. Luckily for the cricket she took this one head first. 


























Little video of her feeding. Didn't get the strike unfortunately. 

https://youtu.be/c533uCO12vM


----------



## Basin79

She's modelled her home how she wants it. I do like how she's left a hole in the top of her cork bark. A bolt hole although she'll never need it.


----------



## Basin79

Well this little rascal has just turned up. A baby (6cm approx) Scolopendra Hardwickei. 

As soon as I unpacked it, it went straight for a drink. 









After that I offered it a cricket. 


















Video of it taking down the cricket in question. 

https://youtu.be/6IjCClPFREc


----------



## Basin79

Stupidly happy. These have just turned up. I once again own a Macrothele Gigas. Well 2.



















And the free Regal jumping spider. It's tiny!!!!! Camera wouldn't focus.


----------



## Basin79

The little jumper didn't waste any time. Already nailed it's first cricket.


----------



## Stu II

Very nice. Where did the _M. gigas_ come from?


----------



## Basin79

Stu II said:


> Very nice. Where did the _M. gigas_ come from?


Classifieds on here.


----------



## Basin79

Looks like the little lass is going to shed. Very poor pic as I wasn't taken the lid off and disturb her.


----------



## Basin79

Well she's shed. Bloody hell fire, I'm always flabbergasted when I see the size difference. How the hell was that mantis stuffed into it's old skin? Unreal. Can't wait to get her out another day and get a pic for a size comparison.


----------



## Basin79

The little pede has taken another cricket. Absolutely unreal. Excuse the pic, it was taken as a screen shot whilst filming it. Once the video has uploaded to youtube I'll post a link for those that are interested.


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/1RI04qMw61A


----------



## Basin79

Macrothele Gigas sling taking down a cricket. 

https://youtu.be/llR8XzgsT-Y


----------



## BMo1979

Basin79 said:


> The little pede has taken another cricket. Absolutely unreal. Excuse the pic, it was taken as a screen shot whilst filming it. Once the video has uploaded to youtube I'll post a link for those that are interested.
> 
> image


Very pretty (and small enough still not to be too scary lol). I really like watching those. :flrt:


----------



## Basin79

BMo1979 said:


> Very pretty (and small enough still not to be too scary lol). I really like watching those. :flrt:


I can't wait for it to grow. More of it to admire and like.


----------



## ian14

Basin79 said:


> https://youtu.be/1RI04qMw61A


Spectacular.

I'm still working on the missus to let me have one!


----------



## Basin79

The other Macrothele Gigas sling feeding. 

https://youtu.be/vniYcshMQZs


----------



## Basin79

I've taken charge of 12 of these little rascals. Psytalla Horrida (Giant spiny assassin bug). This is where they're living. 










One of the little buggers feeding. Looks fit to pop.


----------



## Basin79

When I got her. 










After her shed. 










Enjoying a cricket.


----------



## Basin79

Hierodula Majuscula feeding after shedding. 

https://youtu.be/AyB81z12wg4

Part 2.

https://youtu.be/8mDkwoSD860


----------



## wilkinss77

Basin79 said:


> The little pede has taken another cricket. Absolutely unreal. Excuse the pic, it was taken as a screen shot whilst filming it. Once the video has uploaded to youtube I'll post a link for those that are interested.
> 
> image


At the ERAC show, Martin Goss had an adult female tiger 'pede with dozens of babies.


----------



## Basin79

wilkinss77 said:


> At the ERAC show, Martin Goss had an adult female tiger 'pede with dozens of babies.


That would have been a great sight.


----------



## wilkinss77

Basin79 said:


> That would have been a great sight.


It was pretty impressive- they were in an 18'' (I think) cubed tank.


----------



## Basin79

wilkinss77 said:


> It was pretty impressive- they were in an 18'' (I think) cubed tank.


They are stunning pedes.


----------



## Basin79

Poecilotheria Tigrinawesseli girl was out and about so had to grab a pic.


----------



## Basin79

Sling 2 feeding. 

https://youtu.be/viTNczYU6-Q


----------



## Basin79

Psytalla Horrida. 










https://youtu.be/W1HlJ1Rmb4o

Hierodula Majuscula. 










https://youtu.be/AMIsC7TfmO4


----------



## Basin79

Sling 1 feeding. 

https://youtu.be/W-1Rnf3t2ts

Scolopendra Hardwickei feeding. 










https://youtu.be/LvctG6eP0Tc


----------



## Basin79

Poecilotheria Tigrinawesseli shedding.


----------



## Basin79

Shed complete.


----------



## Basin79

Ctenus Phoneutria sp red fang. 

She's already taken a cricket.


----------



## Basin79

Just cleaned the assassins out and I've got 14 of the little buggers not 12. Really chuffed as I only paid for 10.


----------



## Basin79

She's moved her shed for some reason.


----------



## Basin79

Sand spider was out. It'd just eaten.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding part 1.
https://youtu.be/nvhReV29XS8

Feeding part 2.
https://youtu.be/9eZqUhzV5Y0


----------



## Basin79

Phidippus Regius sling has shed. I've seen it out and about and it's still tiny. 

The shed.


----------



## Addymk2

Awesome collection as usual bud. I might get another dead leaf... She always used to start with the eyes, bless her.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> Awesome collection as usual bud. I might get another dead leaf... She always used to start with the eyes, bless her.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


A mantis with compassion............... Rarer than hen's teeth. 


I do love mantids,they're phenomenal inverts. Just a shame they don't live longer.


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> Awesome collection as usual bud. I might get another dead leaf... She always used to start with the eyes, bless her.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Go for it. Mantids are phenomenal.


----------



## Basin79

Sorted out my Tiger girl's new home. She's going from an 8x8x12 into a 12x12x18. Just need to wait until she's fully recovered from her moult.


----------



## Basin79

The little rascal's been hunting. 

Phidippus Regius.


----------



## Animalmadness

Basin79 said:


> Ctenus Phoneutria sp red fang.
> 
> She's already taken a cricket.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


She's gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Basin79

Animalmadness said:


> She's gorgeous :flrt:


Isn't she just!!!!!! Not sure how big these grow but it'd be absolutely phenomenonal if they got around the 5" legspan mark. They won't but imagine that. It'd be like having a Brazilian wandering spider without the need for DWA.

To be fair though Macrothele Gigas are absolutely stunning too. Adult female. Sadly lost her after a shed.


----------



## Animalmadness

Basin79 said:


> Isn't she just!!!!!! Not sure how big these grow but it'd be absolutely phenomenonal if they got around the 5" legspan mark. They won't but imagine that. It'd be like having a Brazilian wandering spider without the need for DWA.
> 
> To be fair though Macrothele Gigas are absolutely stunning too. Adult female. Sadly lost her after a shed.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


That would be awesome xD, M. gigas is always glorious ^^, I'm sorry to hear that man :/, it always sucks to lose one after a moult


----------



## Basin79

Animalmadness said:


> That would be awesome xD, M. gigas is always glorious ^^, I'm sorry to hear that man :/, it always sucks to lose one after a moult


Yes. Had her from a small juvenile. Was chuffed to bits to see her moult and then the day after she was dead. I've got 2 of these little buggers so hopefully at least one will be a female.


----------



## Animalmadness

Basin79 said:


> Yes. Had her from a small juvenile. Was chuffed to bits to see her moult and then the day after she was dead. I've got 2 of these little buggers so hopefully at least one will be a female.


Fingers crossed


----------



## Basin79

Animalmadness said:


> Fingers crossed


Yep. If I get one female I'll be ridiculously chuffed. 2 and I'll stop putting the lotto on.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

This pic does her absolutely no justice. In reality she's unbelievably beautiful. 

Poecilotheria Subfusca lowland. 










Where she's living. 










My Poecilotheria Tigrinawesseli should be feed soon too. Once she's fed I'll know it's safe to move her. She'll be going in this.


----------



## Basin79

My Poecilotheria Tigrinawesseli girl has taken a male roach down so I'll be able to move her tomorrow.


----------



## Basin79

B. Smithi girl having a feed. 

https://youtu.be/D5UzOeskq6w


----------



## Stu II

Always loved _P. subfusca_. Never managed to get a decent photo of mine, either.








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Basin79

Stu II said:


> Always loved _P. subfusca_. Never managed to get a decent photo of mine, either.
> 
> image[/URL]
> 
> image[/URL]
> 
> image[/URL]


Shit a brick. Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Basin79

Decided to give the Tiger girl another feed before moving her. Build her up a bit.


----------



## Basin79

Little jumper was out and about so I tried it with a wax worm. Got a video uploading of it feeding but bloody missed it pouncing. Next time.


----------



## Basin79

P.Regius jumper feeding. 

https://youtu.be/L62a0tBebyg


----------



## Addymk2

Possibly my favourite thread on the site...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> Possibly my favourite thread on the site...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Cheers. I enjoy updating it.


----------



## Basin79

Psytalla Horrida. Giant spiny assassin bug.

Terrible pic but I used the flash and heavily cropped the pic so you could see where these get their common name from. 










Group shot. 










Little one feeding at the bottom.


----------



## Basin79

Moved my Tiger girl into her new home.


----------



## Basin79

Ctenus Phoneutria sp red fang has moulted. 



















And the Poecilotheria Tigrinawesseli seems to have settled in nicely. She's thrown a load of substrate out of the bottom of her tube.


----------



## Basin79

Phidippus Regius feeding. 

https://youtu.be/KVRxEV0ussg

Macrothele Gigas feeding. 

https://youtu.be/AI0Nf2Vu7EA


----------



## Basin79

S. Hardwickei post moult.


----------



## Basin79

Freshly shed Psytalla Horrida.


----------



## Basin79

3 new arrivals. 

First up this unbelievably beautiful girl. She greeted me exactly how I expected. 

H. Mac. 









Gandanameno sp. Velvet spider. 
I fell in love with these after seeing a pic of an adult female. They're only babies but are bigger than I was expecting. 

1.









2.


----------



## Basin79

Ctenus Phoneutria sp red fang post moult feed.


----------



## Basin79

Having her first meal.


----------



## BMo1979

Basin79 said:


> 3 new arrivals.
> 
> First up this unbelievably beautiful girl. She greeted me exactly how I expected.
> 
> H. Mac.
> image


Aww what a friendly little girl. "Pick me up, Dad! I want a cuddle" :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

BMo1979 said:


> Aww what a friendly little girl. "Pick me up, Dad! I want a cuddle" :2thumb:


She's a sweet heart. You've just have to love a H.Mac.


----------



## Basin79

Tiger girl eating a roach.


----------



## Basin79

Mantis and H.Mac update. 

Posted wrong video.

This is the video. 
https://youtu.be/naXO5jLJANs


----------



## wilkinss77

Basin79 said:


> She's a sweet heart. You've just have to love a H.Mac.


Go REAL careful with that one, dude- I've heard of them jumping out of their enclosures onto their keepers & biting them. :gasp: & you know how bad their bites are!


----------



## Basin79

wilkinss77 said:


> Go REAL careful with that one, dude- I've heard of them jumping out of their enclosures onto their keepers & biting them. :gasp: & you know how bad their bites are!


I'm always careful Wilks. She'll be fine.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Grabbed a pic of the mantis before her feed with my phone. 

When she arrived. 










First shed with me. 










Second shed with me.


----------



## BMo1979

Basin79 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Wow, fantastic photos!:gasp:


----------



## Basin79

BMo1979 said:


> Wow, fantastic photos!:gasp:


Got a proper camera and had a play with the manual settings. Chuffed with those.


----------



## BMo1979

Basin79 said:


> Got a proper camera and had a play with the manual settings. Chuffed with those.


Oooh, what did you get? (had to get a new camera myself as my trusty Canon 1100D's motherboard packed up... wanted to upgrade anyway).


----------



## Basin79

Baby Scolopendra Hardwickei feeding. 




























Ctenus Phoneutria sp red fang shed.


----------



## Basin79

Juvenile Phidippus Regius. 





































Adult female B. Smithi.


----------



## FishForLife2001

Fantastic pics, the P. regius looks adorable. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

FishForLife2001 said:


> Fantastic pics, the P. regius looks adorable.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks. It is stunning. Just tiny.


----------



## Basin79

Brown male cricket. 



















Female Dubia cockroach. 










Morio beetle.


----------



## Addymk2

Basin79 said:


> Brown male cricket.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Female Dubia cockroach.
> 
> image
> 
> Morio beetle.
> 
> image


You can tell your smitten with the new camera when you're getting close ups of morio beetles!

Cracking shots

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> You can tell your smitten with the new camera when you're getting close ups of morio beetles!
> 
> Cracking shots
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Cheers. I've got all sorts in my Dubia colony now. After letting numerous larvae go in there. Morio worms and dermestid larvae. Got at least 2 adult Morio beetles and bloody loads of dermestid beetles. Just let a maxi pack of morio worms go in there too. The female crickets have been lying in the substrate so I'll have a proper little auto renewing live food tub in a few months.


----------



## Addymk2

Basin79 said:


> Cheers. I've got all sorts in my Dubia colony now. After letting numerous larvae go in there. Morio worms and dermestid larvae. Got at least 2 adult Morio beetles and bloody loads of dermestid beetles. Just let a maxi pack of morio worms go in there too. The female crickets have been lying in the substrate so I'll have a proper little auto renewing live food tub in a few months.


Growing some calcium worms to maturity is a good one for the mantid, they hatch out as soldier flies a few weeks later and mantids love them

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> Growing some calcium worms to maturity is a good one for the mantid, they hatch out as soldier flies a few weeks later and mantids love them
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Next time I need to order some live food I'll get some cheers.


----------



## Basin79

Psytalla Horrida (giant spiny assassin bug). 

14 assassins. 15 crickets. So of course 4 share 1.


----------



## Basin79

Red fang. 



















Couldn't get the whole T in which really annoyed me. 

Poecilotheria Subfusca Lowland.


----------



## Basin79

Hierodula Majuscula. 



























































































Phidippus Regius eating a wax worm moth.


----------



## PeterUK

Youve taken some good photos here : victory:

If you dont mind sharing . . what is your camera/lens/lighting combo ?


----------



## Basin79

PeterUK said:


> Youve taken some good photos here : victory:
> 
> If you dont mind sharing . . what is your camera/lens/lighting combo ?


Thanks Peter. It's a Nikon D5500 with a Nikon AF-S 40mm f/2.8 G DX Compact NIKKOR Lens. All the pics are using the camera's internal flash bar the latest mantis pics. That was with a cheap external led bendy flash/light from Amazon. It's brilliant for £35. Messed up the latest pics though. They needed to be brighter. So I'll sort that out when I next snap something.


----------



## Basin79

Hierodula Majuscula was hungry again.


----------



## Basin79

Some very rare photos of my Sicarius Terrosus (sand spider).


----------



## Corfel

Always enjoy looking through here :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

Corfel said:


> Always enjoy looking through here :2thumb:


The thread has had over 18k views!!!!! I'm shocked.


----------



## Basin79

My little Phidippus Regius has kicked its skin out.


----------



## Oxman

Wow, what a fantastic thread...stunning looking creatures and the pictures are awesome, really makes me want to get a decent camera!. Thanks for sharing mate


----------



## Basin79

Oxman said:


> Wow, what a fantastic thread...stunning looking creatures and the pictures are awesome, really makes me want to get a decent camera!. Thanks for sharing mate


Thanks. I'm loving mine. My phone was/is decent t enough but it's nothing compared to my new camera.


----------



## Basin79

Post shed feed.


----------



## Basin79

The video of the feeding of the above. 

https://youtu.be/BMFO5RJYCrQ


----------



## Oxman

Basin79 said:


> The video of the feeding of the above.
> 
> https://youtu.be/BMFO5RJYCrQ


Awesome video mate, I have to agree they are stunning little spiders!


----------



## Basin79

Oxman said:


> Awesome video mate, I have to agree they are stunning little spiders!


Thanks. 

They really are. Such characters too.


----------



## Oxman

Basin79 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> They really are. Such characters too.


Are they easy to come by? Any decent care sheets on them, i'd love one.


----------



## Basin79

Oxman said:


> Are they easy to come by? Any decent care sheets on them, i'd love one.


This one was free off a member on here when I bought a couple of Macrothele Gigas slings off them. They're available quite regularly. Google is your best bet for a care sheet. They're not difficult to look after. The fact they'll take prey bigger than themselves makes feeding slings easier too.


----------



## Oxman

Basin79 said:


> This one was free off a member on here when I bought a couple of Macrothele Gigas slings off them. They're available quite regularly. Google is your best bet for a care sheet. They're not difficult to look after. The fact they'll take prey bigger than themselves makes feeding slings easier too.


Cheers mate, appreciated.


----------



## Basin79

This gal arrived today. 

Sicarius Terrosus. 



















You can see she's missing her first left leg and second right. Hopefully a few sheds and she'll be perfect.


----------



## Basin79

Noticed a few mites in with the Gigas slings. They're rubbish at house keeping. Anyway I decided to rehouse them. 

Sling 1 (testicle with legs). This ate a large cricket recently. It won't be getting fed for a while. 










Sling 2 had some real attitude. Bless. 










Note the mites. 










The attitude carried on in the new larger tub.


----------



## Basin79

BMo1979 said:


> Oooh, what did you get? (had to get a new camera myself as my trusty Canon 1100D's motherboard packed up... wanted to upgrade anyway).


Only just seen this. I've already answered it now but I got a Nikon D5500.


----------



## Basin79

The little rascal was out and about again. Bagged a small adult male cricket.


----------



## Basin79

Hierodula Majuscula female.


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra Hardwickei feeding on a small adult male cricket.


----------



## Basin79

3 more inverts coming tomorrow.


----------



## Basin79

Female Chilobrachys Fimbriatus. 










Female Deroplatys Lobata. 























































Female Hymenopus Coronatus.


----------



## Basin79

Really chuffed the new girl is using the plant hide I made for her.


----------



## Basin79

Deroplatys Lobata (dead leaf mantis) playing dead. 

https://youtu.be/6EUiDZrRLKU


----------



## Basin79

Jumper having a wander around me. 

https://youtu.be/dJNLkaU_tzY


----------



## FishForLife2001

Loving the jumping spider, especially the alertness they show. 

Would it be worth the effort to get a female and breed them considering you already have a male but it sounds like you prefer females.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

FishForLife2001 said:


> Loving the jumping spider, especially the alertness they show.
> 
> Would it be worth the effort to get a female and breed them considering you already have a male but it sounds like you prefer females.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk



I couldn't do with rearing and separating all the young off. It just doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Basin79

Just noticed Gandanameno sp sling 2 had shed.


----------



## Basin79

The assassins having a feed.


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra Hardwickei.

https://youtu.be/t_RPnd0A_DA


----------



## Basin79

Noticed the tiny Gandanameno sp sling 1 had shed and kicked the skin out. On retrieving it the spider came out so I gave it a feed. Managed to record it. 

https://youtu.be/H9vGA0GfgHc


----------



## Basin79

It's looking like my Hierodula Majuscula girl is about to shed. Possibly wake up tomorrow to a bigger mantis.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Chilobrachys Fimbriatus feeding.

https://youtu.be/vj0-j6VOIlw


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra Hardwickei post shed feed. Skip to 2.08.

https://youtu.be/j0SFB18AkB8


----------



## Basin79

My red fang girl has laid an egg sack.


----------



## albinoboa

Basin79 said:


> My red fang girl has laid an egg sack.
> 
> image




congratulations On the sac mate


----------



## Basin79

albinoboa said:


> congratulations On the sac mate


It's nowt to do with me.


----------



## albinoboa

Basin79 said:


> It's nowt to do with me.


You get the joy of all the slings


----------



## Basin79

albinoboa said:


> You get the joy of all the slings


I won't. If the sack is viable it'll be getting shipped off.


----------



## albinoboa

Basin79 said:


> I won't. If the sack is viable it'll be getting shipped off.



Fair play


----------



## Basin79

albinoboa said:


> Fair play


I really wouldn't enjoy having all those slings to house and feed. Plus I'd be worried sick.


----------



## Basin79

Adult female Hierodula Majuscula (Giant Rainforest Mantis).










Handling her.

https://youtu.be/gPUCWrKiUr4


Feeding.

https://youtu.be/ezRYMzChtXY


----------



## Basin79

Just noticed a smart little web on some cork bark I bought. Managed the get a video of the occupant. Any ideas what it could be?

https://youtu.be/cTa0nFUe5E0

A screen shot of the spider.


----------



## Basin79

Hierodula Majuscula adult female threat display.










Wing case.


----------



## Basin79

Basin79 said:


> Just noticed a smart little web on some cork bark I bought. Managed the get a video of the occupant. Any ideas what it could be?
> 
> https://youtu.be/cTa0nFUe5E0
> 
> A screen shot of the spider.
> 
> image


After a quick web search it looks to be a Segestria florentina (tube web spider).


----------



## Basin79

Segestria Florentina (???) feeding.

https://youtu.be/6STdQFa8sww


----------



## Addymk2

Can't beat a freebie!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> Can't beat a freebie!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I've really taken to it. I love it's web.


----------



## catkindo

What a top-notch thread, great photos! :gasp:

Could we be seeing new beasties after the AES show on Saturday?


----------



## Basin79

catkindo said:


> What a top-notch thread, great photos! :gasp:
> 
> Could we be seeing new beasties after the AES show on Saturday?


Hopefully from other members. I'll not be going but hopefully there'll be a new thread or two pop up.


----------



## Basin79

Hierodula Majuscula giving me "the death stare" for talking about her.

https://youtu.be/xuwznQASBiI


----------



## Basin79

An old pic just more heavily cropped.


----------



## Basin79

Chilobrachys Fimbriatus update and feeding.

https://youtu.be/BZ_wkACkAnQ


----------



## Basin79

I fed her a cricket yesterday which she took with great relish. Seemed it didn't quite fill her up and she's started to eat her egg sack.


----------



## Basin79

My Phidippus Regius having a wander. He's bloody stunning.

https://youtu.be/cJ_6AvZrDpI


----------



## Basin79

Hierodula Majuscula adult female feeding on a adult male Dubia roach.

https://youtu.be/h8P81rwmo7s


----------



## Basin79

Managed to grab a few pics of my Phidippus Regius. I'm glad I got your get some more later hopefully.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Hierodula Majuscula.


----------



## Basin79

The feeding video.

https://youtu.be/lhIQ9Jxv2dQ


----------



## Basin79

The hardware.


----------



## FishForLife2001

Would it hurt if the Hierodula hit (stung? I don't know) you with the claw things?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

FishForLife2001 said:


> Would it hurt if the Hierodula hit (stung? I don't know) you with the claw things?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


It wouldn't hurt as such but she'd draw blood.


----------



## FishForLife2001

Basin79 said:


> It wouldn't hurt as such but she'd draw blood.


Cool!


----------



## Basin79

Had a play around with a pic I took earlier.


----------



## Basin79

Honey, it's the bee's knees for mantids.

https://youtu.be/MG5EICwUGno


----------



## Addymk2

Basin79 said:


> Honey, it's the bee's knees for mantids.
> 
> https://youtu.be/MG5EICwUGno


Every days a school day! I never new that. Give it a whizz with my next mantid.


----------



## Basin79

Cyriopagopus sp Hati Hati.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Basin79 said:


> image


My girl has tunnelled down and sealed herself in. Guessing a new set of clothes is on the cards.


----------



## Basin79

Noticed both my Gandanameno sp had shed and kicked out their old skins.Managed to get sling number 2 on camera. Sort of.

https://youtu.be/MRYG6KrhDfo


----------



## Basin79

Deroplatys Lobata update and feeding.

https://youtu.be/6vMmR6_T-9M


----------



## Basin79

This girl has just arrived. A L5 Hymenopus Coronatus.

These are screen shots taken from a couple of videos I've recorded. Hopefully I'll get some pics with my camera in the coming days.


----------



## Basin79

Hand feeding my Hymenopus Coronatus (Orchid mantis).

https://youtu.be/BJM8xubYRQc


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my 3 mantids.

https://youtu.be/-7W0x9L5QUI


----------



## Basin79

Hymenopus Coronatus.





































Deroplatys Lobata.


----------



## Basin79

Hierodula Majuscula having seconds.

https://youtu.be/fpxQqv4n3WI


----------



## FishForLife2001

I love that 'piss off I'm trying to eat' face at the end. Beautiful insect.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

FishForLife2001 said:


> I love that 'piss off I'm trying to eat' face at the end. Beautiful insect.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Me too. It's hardly subtle.


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp feeding.

https://youtu.be/u97-DVu6Jag

https://youtu.be/ZsdKpVc5j9Y


----------



## Basin79

Hymenopus Coronatus feeding on a green bottle.

https://youtu.be/7g_9W5LUnd0


----------



## Whosthedaddy2

Completely off topic, our 2 bullmastiffs are just as cheeky. Wonderful breed of dog.


----------



## Basin79

Whosthedaddy2 said:


> Completely off topic, our 2 bullmastiffs are just as cheeky. Wonderful breed of dog.


Bullmastiffs are fantastic dogs. My little man is asleep at the other end of the settee.


----------



## Basin79

Hymenopus Coronatus post shed feed.

https://youtu.be/Jj6hKfrWlrk


----------



## Mr Mister

Do you have a You Tube channel, Basin?


----------



## veektooru

Have you thought about keep ants basin79?


----------



## Basin79

Mr Mister said:


> Do you have a You Tube channel, Basin?



Yes. Basin79.




veektooru said:


> Have you thought about keep ants basin79?


I was thinking about it yes a while ago. But they look quite hard work to get right. I just stick to reading threads on here and youtube vids.


----------



## veektooru

They can be hard work but also very rewarding 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

veektooru said:


> They can be hard work but also very rewarding
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I'd love some bullet ants. Or after a lotto win a huge room sized rainforest setup for army ants. That would be incredible.


I do like watching videos of leaf cutter ants. They're very relaxing.


----------



## veektooru

I keep oecophylla smaragdina (Australian weaver ants) and they are amazing! In the spring I'm going to invest in myrmecocystus, polyrhachis dives, paraponera clavata and camponotus fulvolopsis .

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Hand feeding (plastic fork) my Orchid mantis some honey.

https://youtu.be/kFm1rR19I3Y


----------



## Mr Mister

Mantids are maybe my favourite insect. Don't live that long though, which is the only downside.


----------



## Basin79

If the flies won't come to you sneak down to them.

https://youtu.be/tLLrRdO_pIU


----------



## Basin79

My Phidippus Regius (Regal Jumping Spider) having a wander.

https://youtu.be/d7CXUdTLArM


----------



## Basin79

Feed, feed my pretties!!!! 


https://youtu.be/k3WrQRS0xWQ


----------



## Basin79

Test.







Didn't work.


----------



## Basin79

Deroplatys Lobata taking some honey on board.

https://youtu.be/5wb1GAtNeHY


----------



## Basin79

Macrothele Gigas slings.

https://youtu.be/QTjqVdA4Hq8


----------



## Basin79

Chilobrachys Fimbriatus.

https://youtu.be/FoqXeDhCjgE


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp slings having a feed.

https://youtu.be/oA24IFapx0E

https://youtu.be/vu5f8khFOxQ


----------



## Basin79

Psytalla Horrida (giant spiny assassin bug) update.

https://youtu.be/WSuEmyBTdeE


----------



## Basin79

Megaphobema Mesomelas.

https://youtu.be/TarZIb4ngB8


----------



## Addymk2

Basin79 said:


> Megaphobema Mesomelas.
> 
> https://youtu.be/TarZIb4ngB8
> 
> image


Now that's a good looking T.


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> Now that's a good looking T.


Indeed. She's remarkable. Can't wait to get some proper pics.


----------



## Basin79

Synchronised Macrothele Gigas slings.

https://youtu.be/bP-jE2hcFq0


----------



## Stu II

Basin79 said:


> Indeed. She's remarkable. Can't wait to get some proper pics.


Good luck, hope you manage it. I've never got a picture that does my girl justice. This is the best I've managed so far, I think:


----------



## Basin79

Stu II said:


> Good luck, hope you manage it. I've never got a picture that does my girl justice. This is the best I've managed so far, I think:
> 
> image


That doesn't bode well for me then. Could well be another T I've got that I don't get to get a pic of then. Still haven't got a pic of my P Tigrinawesseli, H.Mac or Cyriopagopus sp Hati Hati. Although she's just shed so fingers crossed with her although I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Stu II

Basin79 said:


> That doesn't bode well for me then. Could well be another T I've got that I don't get to get a pic of then. Still haven't got a pic of my P Tigrinawesseli, H.Mac or Cyriopagopus sp Hati Hati. Although she's just shed so fingers crossed with her although I'm not holding my breath.


Ah, we all love our pet holes. I can't even remember what my _Idiothele mira_ looks like. And it's not even a pet hole, what with the trapdoor!


----------



## Basin79

Stu II said:


> Ah, we all love our pet holes. I can't even remember what my _Idiothele mira_ looks like. And it's not even a pet hole, what with the trapdoor!



I do get to see my Tigrinawesseli girl. Just don't see her long enough to get a pic with my camera. I got this "masterpiece" though a little while ago.


----------



## wilkinss77

Basin79 said:


> That doesn't bode well for me then. Could well be another T I've got that I don't get to get a pic of then. Still haven't got a pic of my P Tigrinawesseli, H.Mac or Cyriopagopus sp Hati Hati. Although she's just shed so fingers crossed with her although I'm not holding my breath.


Tbf, your first pic of your M. mesomelas is perfectly good.


----------



## Basin79

wilkinss77 said:


> Tbf, your first pic of your M. mesomelas is perfectly good.


Cheers Nay Nay but it's from my phone. I want to hopefully get some with my camera.


----------



## Basin79

Megaphobema Mesomelas took her first feed with me last night.

https://youtu.be/s595gShO82k


----------



## wilkinss77

Basin79 said:


> Megaphobema Mesomelas took her first feed with me last night.
> 
> https://youtu.be/s595gShO82k


Where did you get her, Basin? They aren't common.


----------



## Basin79

wilkinss77 said:


> Where did you get her, Basin? They aren't common.


The Spider Shop.


----------



## wilkinss77

Basin79 said:


> The Spider Shop.


Cheers, dude. Just looked- 65 nicker for an unsexed juv- ouch, man! :gasp: But yours is a sexed sub adult, isn't she? Must've cost a fortune!


----------



## Basin79

wilkinss77 said:


> Cheers, dude. Just looked- 65 nicker for an unsexed juv- ouch, man! :gasp: But yours is a sexed sub adult, isn't she? Must've cost a fortune!


Sexed adult. And yes she did. Fortunately and thankfully I had some money so bought her. No idea on how old age us though so I'm hoping she's still young ish.


----------



## Basin79

Just fed my Hierodula Majuscula.

https://youtu.be/5oy7pasdhaE


----------



## Basin79

My Deroplatys Lobata (dead leaf mantis) shed yesterday. She's looking stupendous.

https://youtu.be/E2O3pLfxNE8


----------



## Basin79

Megaphobema Mesomelas.

https://youtu.be/uRho_YcD1hc


----------



## Basin79

Deroplatys Lobata post shed feed.

https://youtu.be/UKYiKl8Iam0


----------



## Basin79

Adult Psytalla Horrida.


----------



## Basin79

Adult female Megaphobema Mesomelas.


----------



## Basin79

I'll get some better pics of this girl at some point. I just love her wings.

Adult female Deroplatys Lobata.


----------



## Basin79

I spy with my little eye...............


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp. Feeding part 1 and 2.

https://youtu.be/9JAU0TXILeY

https://youtu.be/CvxeIo2vNls

Took these 2 screen grabs so terrible quality.


----------



## Basin79

Macrothele Gigas update. Sort of.

https://youtu.be/eJf-p_Lc3HI


----------



## Basin79

Hymenopus Coronatus eating a green bottle off my thumb.

https://youtu.be/gsuYv1tIqFA


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra Hardwickei feeding.

Part 1
https://youtu.be/onTDCyy1Jfo


Part 2
https://youtu.be/tHxo6yYy1Oc


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp feeding.

https://youtu.be/5QniyUSTi0U


----------



## ShyDragoness

Wow your Velvet Spider sling is so cute! Subbed n liked


----------



## Basin79

ShyDragoness said:


> Wow your Velvet Spider sling is so cute! Subbed n liked


They really are unbelievable. Fantastic little spiders. Hoping my other one sheds soon.


----------



## ShyDragoness

Wow Your vids are awesome man, just looking through them


----------



## Basin79

ShyDragoness said:


> Wow Your vids are awesome man, just looking through them


Tah very much.


----------



## Basin79

Deroplatys Lobata. Honey for breakfast.

https://youtu.be/0HVsWD-pU6k


----------



## Basin79

Megaphobema Mesomelas feeding gone wrong.

https://youtu.be/nEM7ES9ClfU


----------



## Basin79

Cyclocosmia Ricketti.


----------



## veektooru

Nice booty!


----------



## Basin79

Up close and personal. Hierodula Majuscula feeding.

https://youtu.be/UN8EQwWA8Ks


----------



## Basin79

A quick out and in job. Gandanameno sp.

https://youtu.be/N-eDjfsKQjk


----------



## Basin79

A fantastically beautiful Deroplatys Lobata.

https://youtu.be/ZGzEqbG4_7w


----------



## Basin79

My very handsome Phidippus Regius having a wander.

https://youtu.be/E4yLgphFlUA


----------



## veektooru

I've never been interested in owning a spider but watching this vid makes me want to own a phidippus regius!


----------



## Basin79

Took charge of this girl 2 months ago.

https://youtu.be/3dj-QuiaDX4

After 2 days she'd burrowed down into the sub and made herself comfy.

6 weeks later she opened up shop and she'd shed. Haven't seen her in the open since I got her. Tonight I thought I'd try. 

https://youtu.be/h4OtC6qgyY8

A still of her from the video.










I'll catch her at some point. Maybe. I hope.


----------



## Basin79

Managed to catch my Tigrinawesseli girl out. Haven't seen her for ages.

https://youtu.be/iz-W4phc_AM


----------



## Basin79

I'll definitely have to wake up early more often. Megaphobema Mesomelas feeding.

https://youtu.be/XC8zcfIScPk


----------



## Basin79

Poecilotheria Tigrinawesseli. Phone pics through the glass. I'd love to be able to get some pics of her with my camera.


----------



## lozmick

Early bird catches the worm so to speak. How many animals have you in your collection?


----------



## Basin79

7 T's, 9 spiders, 3 mantids, 1 centipede and 5 assassin bugs.


----------



## veektooru

When are you going to add some ants to that collection?

Have you ever owned scorpions?


----------



## Basin79

veektooru said:


> When are you going to add some ants to that collection?
> 
> Have you ever owned scorpions?


Not sure. They're a want but I would like a couple more T's.


I have yes. Desert hairy. Wouldn't mind getting my DWA and getting a few scorpions. Or just one. Black fat tail. Hubba hubba.


----------



## veektooru

You're brave! I was on messing about the ants .

My OH wont even watch your video of the regal so looks like I won't be getting one any time soon.


----------



## Basin79

veektooru said:


> You're brave! I was on messing about the ants .
> 
> My OH wont even watch your video of the regal so looks like I won't be getting one any time soon.


Start measuring up on day whilst they're in. When they ask what you're up to say you're thinking of getting a retic and seeing what size viv you can fit. 


A little spider enclosure will seem like a better choice.


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra Hardwickei having some grub (not an actual grub).

https://youtu.be/5wUVqRU1j3M


----------



## Basin79

Hierodula Majuscula feeding. 

https://youtu.be/tiifv-p5b5k


----------



## Basin79

So I took a couple of screen shots from my first video of my Scolopendra Hardwickei (19th July) and my last (16th Dec). It's grown a lot more than I realised.


----------



## Addymk2

Chap. Your pictures and videos are keeping me alive on RFUK. Theyre also terrifying my misses as the want for a new invert is strong haha

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> Chap. Your pictures and videos are keeping me alive on RFUK. Theyre also terrifying my misses as the want for a new invert is strong haha
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


What are you going for? T, pede, mantis......?


----------



## veektooru

I'm in the same boat, I want a few inverts but the OH wont even watch some vids...


----------



## Addymk2

Basin79 said:


> What are you going for? T, pede, mantis......?


Mate I've had Ts pedes and mantids in the past, if I get my way I'll have the lot again. To say I'm jealous of your collection is an understatement. I even like your dog for god's sake haha


----------



## Basin79

veektooru said:


> I'm in the same boat, I want a few inverts but the OH wont even watch some vids...





Addymk2 said:


> Mate I've had Ts pedes and mantids in the past, if I get my way I'll have the lot again. To say I'm jealous of your collection is an understatement. I even like your dog for god's sake haha


I've only got myself to argue with and convince. And although I can be awkward and hard work when it comes to inverts I want I usually win.


----------



## Basin79

Phidippus Regius having a wander. 

https://youtu.be/yGqBCM32sSE


----------



## Basin79

*New member, my inverts.*

Got myself a little house spider yesterday. It's shed.

https://youtu.be/oezUbcWs6EE


----------



## Basin79

A locust for my Hierodula Majuscula.

https://youtu.be/VOnmioFmDf4


----------



## Basin79

Cyriopagopus sp Hati Hati gets a locust.

https://youtu.be/EohZjI4AcNU


----------



## Basin79

Chilobrachys Fimbriatus gets a locust.

https://youtu.be/wbeQWm29YoA


----------



## Basin79

Megaphobema Mesomelas gets a cricket. Nah she got a locust.

https://youtu.be/vOvZpHj7EPM


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra Hardwickei gets a locust.

https://youtu.be/5DTLlhvgSCE


----------



## Basin79

Phidippus Regius catching a blue bottle.

https://youtu.be/xGyZZBSxQyU


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp feeding.

https://youtu.be/7-yVRFEcih0

House spider post moult feed.

https://youtu.be/Js0NnnrEuFA

Phidippus Regius having a nosey.

https://youtu.be/c2cNOtc4bWg


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp taking out the trash. Love this girl. 

https://youtu.be/ZsGZHgHAQxc


----------



## Basin79

Well this is what my Cyriopagopus Hati Hati's enclosure looks like now. She's obviously seen a pic of a Cyriopagopus sp Bach Ma and assumed she is one. 

She's dug out all that sub on the left and more that's she's tipped at the side and front. Her tunnel/chamber goes diagonal to the side.


----------



## Basin79

Help needed please. The video explains it.

https://youtu.be/0g8gzlo2Q4Q


----------



## Basin79

Help needed please. The video explains it.

https://youtu.be/0g8gzlo2Q4Q


----------



## Basin79

After seeing a T stuck hanging from the mesh roof of it's exo terra I decided I had to sort mine out.

I finally had to buy a tape measure to measure up what size perspex I'd need and ordered it as well as some aquarium silicone and a gun.










On the second small piece of perspex my cheapo soldering iron packed up so I got delayed whilst my new one arrived.

Here are 2 of the finished lids. Really quick (although 24hrs for the silicone to cure) and simple.

For the little lids I just stuck each corner.









For the larger lids I also added 2 more spots in the outside middle.


----------



## Basin79

The last 2 large lids done. The one on the left is flipped the right way.


----------



## FishForLife2001

Nice, much better than my various lid attempts. How was the T stuck though, surely its legs wouldn't fit through the mesh? 

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

FishForLife2001 said:


> Nice, much better than my various lid attempts. How was the T stuck though, surely its legs wouldn't fit through the mesh?
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


With the foot hooks.


----------



## FishForLife2001

Basin79 said:


> With the foot hooks.


Just picture searched for these, I had no idea this was a thing! Cheers.

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

A few feeding videos.

Scolopendra Hardwickei.
https://youtu.be/X5B8p1Igqkc

Hierodula Majuscula.
https://youtu.be/94nV3BLIDDo

Gandanameno sp.
https://youtu.be/36zds1I15nM


----------



## Basin79

My gorgeous Megaphobema Mesomelas having a bit of supper.

https://youtu.be/J6u_B68vzys


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp feeding. Probably the best I'm going to.get if her.

https://youtu.be/1DVOeUS3l-0


----------



## Basin79

Love this girl and how she's got her home.

https://youtu.be/N4OaV-dhncg


----------



## Basin79

Finally managed to get some pics of my juvenile female Gandanameno sp.


----------



## Basin79

*New member, my inverts.*

Accidental post.


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp juvenile female feeding.

https://youtu.be/OhH3PAfZLzo


Scolopendra Hardwickei feeding.

https://youtu.be/rOgLL_gSc6M


----------



## Basin79

H.Mac has just shed.


----------



## Basin79

Hierodula Majuscula feeding. Adult locust.

https://youtu.be/QZXE5QpiZWc


----------



## MrJsk

Awesome photo's!

Spiders are a strange one for me.. I find them so fascinating and some I think are so beautiful. You wouldn't catch me anywhere near one though! 

I am terrified! 

:lol2:


----------



## Basin79

MrJsk said:


> Awesome photo's!
> 
> Spiders are a strange one for me.. I find them so fascinating and some I think are so beautiful. You wouldn't catch me anywhere near one though!
> 
> I am terrified!
> 
> :lol2:


You'll already know there's nothing to be terrified of but at least you can appreciate their beauty. 

I absolutely love spiders. I have done since I was a little kid.


----------



## Basin79

At last!!! I own a Avicularia versicolor. She's unbelievably stunning. I'm awe struck. I grabbed a few pics of her and a video. She'll now be left well alone to fully settle in.
































G


----------



## Basin79

A quick video of her set up.

https://youtu.be/IYNUuR-944c


----------



## lozmick

Soon to be your favourite then the avic they are stunning congratulations


----------



## Basin79

Lozmick geckos said:


> Soon to be your favourite then the avic they are stunning congratulations


No. I'm lucky enough to own some absolutely stunning T's and my favourite is and always will be my gorgeous Brachypelma Smithi.


----------



## lozmick

My first T that was I sold her to a member on here and regretted it so my mrs bought me another they are stunning and always on display


----------



## Basin79

Lozmick geckos said:


> My first T that was I sold her to a member on here and regretted it so my mrs bought me another they are stunning and always on display


My lass is out 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Basin79

Just admiring the new lass in the pics and noticed there are a few mites on her chelicerae. I'll have to keep an eye on them.


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp laying down her silk. Shows her feathering it out.

https://youtu.be/CvUXyJR-OXc


----------



## Basin79

Phidippus Regius having a blue bottle for dinner.

https://youtu.be/jOvMA2G7Fho


----------



## Basin79

Finally uploading in 1080p.

Hierodula Majuscula.

https://youtu.be/WMs-Y6cejwY


----------



## Basin79

Avicularia versicolor feeding. Sort of. 

https://youtu.be/XgjaDrcL28M


----------



## Basin79

A quick feeding video of my gorgeous Megaphobema Mesomelas.

https://youtu.be/7xSHgva5Ul8


----------



## Basin79

Room for seconds?

https://youtu.be/-fi-w3NzB1s


----------



## Basin79

Well she was still out this morning so I grabbed a few pics. Didn't want to mess her around so they're not posed well.










































And this one is a bit "arty" but I like it.


----------



## Basin79

Adult male Phidippus Regius.


----------



## Basin79

Ctenus red fang.

https://youtu.be/xP-8sKkKpGE


----------



## Basin79

New T!!!

https://youtu.be/HhLLhjaXH0M


----------



## Basin79

Well the journey doesn't seemed to have affected her any.




























https://youtu.be/RjyuirfGk_E


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Iulia

You take amazing pictures!!!


----------



## Basin79

Iulia said:


> You take amazing pictures!!!


I'm still learning but really enjoy getting my camera out. Such a big difference compared to my phone. Thanks.


----------



## Basin79

My personalised coaster has just trapped. Love it. My little jumper.


----------



## Basin79

Phidippus Regius out and about.

https://youtu.be/0ldwZ4yH4Ao


----------



## Basin79

Psytalla Horrida update.

https://youtu.be/PShvxV_nhpk


----------



## Basin79

Hierodula Majuscula feeding. Cricket friendly.

https://youtu.be/yE3K3g9Ful4


----------



## Basin79

Certainly not a good video. But I actually got to see her "hunt". NOT IN THE VIDEO.

https://youtu.be/nU4j6LjFBEs


----------



## Basin79




----------



## catkindo

Find myself having to check this thread each time I come to RFUK. 
Nice to see someone taking pride in their collection. :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

catkindo said:


> Find myself having to check this thread each time I come to RFUK.
> Nice to see someone taking pride in their collection. :2thumb:


Cheers. They bring a smile to my face. Seems appropriate I sing their praises.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Macrothele Gigas update.

https://youtu.be/j3iWcn9tGCs


----------



## Basin79

Megaphobema Mesomelas feeding. Went wrong but it is what it is.

https://youtu.be/_9yAsFu8LXM


----------



## Basin79

Quick video of my adult Psytalla Horrida and the sticky pads it has.

https://youtu.be/JLKFQ3afvRQ


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Finally got to have a good look at my H.Mac lass. She shed in January and is looking stunning.

https://youtu.be/AXeEVhbTrSI


----------



## FishForLife2001

That is a stunning animal!

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

FishForLife2001 said:


> That is a stunning animal!
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


H.Mac's are. Beautiful T's. They almost seem too cheap.


----------



## HABUDAVE




----------



## Basin79

New pet.

https://youtu.be/Dz81datCeJE


----------



## Basin79

Her having her first feed with me.

https://youtu.be/4S7sL1JhGO4


----------



## Basin79

My Hierodula Majuscula has laid a second ooth and lost a leg. Still hasn't affected her appetite though.

https://youtu.be/FqWjnqn6G5M


----------



## FishForLife2001

Any chance the ooth will hatch?

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

FishForLife2001 said:


> Any chance the ooth will hatch?
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


Zero.


----------



## FishForLife2001

Basin79 said:


> Zero.


Didn't know if these could be partho, 'apparently' all mantids can reproduce without a mate but it is not very common. Might be complete BS though there isn't much about this online. 

Have you ever thought about getting some males and breeding or are these as much effort as Ts?

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

FishForLife2001 said:


> Didn't know if these could be partho, 'apparently' all mantids can reproduce without a mate but it is not very common. Might be complete BS though there isn't much about this online.
> 
> Have you ever thought about getting some males and breeding or are these as much effort as Ts?
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


I thought it was just one species of mantid that could do that although I don't know really.

There'd be too many nymphs. Hundreds of the little rascals. So I'd need hundreds of pots and a phenomenal amount of fruit flies. Being that there are loads of CB individuals I'd just sooner buy a female and have have her.


----------



## Basin79

Megaphobema Mesomelas feeding.

https://youtu.be/MUy64ir4Bhg


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra Hardwickei feeding.

https://youtu.be/RT7fzcjRIjw


----------



## Basin79

Chilobrachys Fimbriatus feeding.

https://youtu.be/wj47f7HrLl8


----------



## Basin79

Got those lass yesterday. Adult female Hymenopus Coronatus.


----------



## veektooru

Beautiful eyes


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

My little Blondi lass has just blocked her entrance. Surprised it's taken her this long with the amount she's ate.


----------



## Basin79

Hymenopus Coronatus feeding. She deserved it after posing earlier.

https://youtu.be/QZnb2NL2kxE


----------



## Basin79

She may only have 3 legs but it isn't stopping her. Hierodula Majuscula feeding.

https://youtu.be/F_iS_3vD8fI


----------



## Basin79

I just thought this could be useful to those who keep or are thinking about keeping a jumping spider with a top opening enclosure. They often web up around the top which can make it difficult to take the lid off without damaging all their hard work.

I've knocked together this set up for a future jumper. I'm hoping it'll utilise the container siliconed near the top of the enclosure as a retreat therefore enabling me to take the lid off without disturbing the web. 

It's obviously see through but with some web laid down I'm sure a jumper would feel secure.


----------



## FishForLife2001

Never realised jumpers did web, interesting idea.

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

FishForLife2001 said:


> Never realised jumpers did web, interesting idea.
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


Yeah they make little hammock type webs.


----------



## FishForLife2001

Basin79 said:


> Yeah they make little hammock type webs.


Cool! Does this apply to our natives too or only certain species? 

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

FishForLife2001 said:


> Cool! Does this apply to our natives too or only certain species?
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


I don't to be honest. I'd be surprised if our native ones did as I've seen them a fair distance from any sort of shelter.


----------



## FishForLife2001

Basin79 said:


> I don't to be honest. I'd be surprised if our native ones did as I've seen them a fair distance from any sort of shelter.


Never seen them near webs either, usually in the middle of a wall. 

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Brachypelma Smithi.

https://youtu.be/2jim3zuSG8w


----------



## Basin79

I very rarely get to see this lass. Poecilotheria Subfusca Lowland.

https://youtu.be/ERBfPaDy8H4


----------



## Basin79

My Megaphobema Mesomelas was out laying some silk. Time for a feed.

https://youtu.be/y1kMBWE2VUA


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp update.

https://youtu.be/NAEzXxpCG3Y


----------



## Basin79

Not all books are written.


----------



## Basin79

My lass moulted and threw her carapace out. It's bigger than she was when I got her as a sling.


















Upon retrieving the carapace she appeared so I decided to try her with a cricket.

https://youtu.be/sYZO5wOUIjA


----------



## Basin79

Tried to feed my Ctenus Red Fang. Got threatened. She's an adorable little arachind.

https://instagram.com/p/BRJi6t-hboF/


----------



## Basin79

My Phidippus Regius decided to have a wander.

https://youtu.be/lmmDIKh71xQ


----------



## johne.ev

Brilliant thread this mate, re read the whole thing yesterday & its got my interest in getting a spider now & a mantis most likely. Strange how I have never kept one up till now.
Love the little Regius, love how he jumps on your arm, almost seems tame, :lol2:


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Brilliant thread this mate, re read the whole thing yesterday & its got my interest in getting a spider now & a mantis most likely. Strange how I have never kept one up till now.
> Love the little Regius, love how he jumps on your arm, almost seems tame, :lol2:


Fantastic. You'll be amazed by a pet invert no matter what you get. It's a huge privilege to be in charge of them. 


I don't condone handling tarantulas as they get nothing from it. However jumping spiders seem to actively want to have a wander and look around.


----------



## johne.ev

Basin79 said:


> Fantastic. You'll be amazed by a pet invert no matter what you get. It's a huge privilege to be in charge of them.


Yes I'm sure I will. I used to find Dubia roaches behaviour fascinating when I bred them for feeders, so i'm sure i'll get plenty of enjoyment from whatever I get.

What's the best mantis species to start with, in your opinion? I prefer the bigger species, bigger the better :2thumb:
Tarantulas wise, I was drawn towards Acanthoscurria geniculate.


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Yes I'm sure I will. I used to find Dubia roaches behaviour fascinating when I bred them for feeders, so i'm sure i'll get plenty of enjoyment from whatever I get.
> 
> What's the best mantis species to start with, in your opinion? I prefer the bigger species, bigger the better :2thumb:
> Tarantulas wise, I was drawn towards Acanthoscurria geniculate.


Hierodula Majuscula for a mantis. Females are huge tanks. 


That's a good choice for a T. They're stunners.


----------



## johne.ev

Thanks mate & yes Majuscula was what I had in mind.
Regards the T,as well as being stunning geniculate tick all the boxes for me regards care.


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Thanks mate & yes Majuscula was what I had in mind.
> Regards the T,as well as being stunning geniculate tick all the boxes for me regards care.


Make sure you make a thread. This section doesn't get a lot of them unfortunately.


----------



## Basin79

Hymenopus Coronatus feeding on a blue bottle fly.

https://youtu.be/jQixlBWzKCw


----------



## Basin79

This lass has surprised me. She's been hiding away but kept her entrance clear-ish. Went up stairs to find that she'd webbed over the entrance. She'd shed. So I now have a Caribena Versicolor in brand new clothes.

Hate the name change.

https://youtu.be/8HCtOza12oY


----------



## Basin79

All these flies but which to eat. Decisions decisions.

https://youtu.be/wlhkjHRClBI


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp feeding. Warning. Cuteness kills.

https://youtu.be/WEHp_n_dxWc


----------



## vix1974

Really interesting thread love the pics keep posting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

vix1974 said:


> Really interesting thread love the pics keep posting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers.


----------



## Basin79

Megaphobema Mesomelas. Any excuse to show her off.

https://youtu.be/TuVd15u2zA8


----------



## vix1974

Basin79 said:


> Megaphobema Mesomelas. Any excuse to show her off.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/TuVd15u2zA8




Stunning girl,she looks like velvet and her colours really pop out at you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

vix1974 said:


> Stunning girl,she looks like velvet and her colours really pop out at you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aye. She's bloody incredible.


----------



## Basin79

Update. And Hymenopus Coronatus feeding.

https://youtu.be/vNkgDIMIZZw


----------



## johne.ev

Fantastic mate & another on my wish list to keep one day.


----------



## Basin79

I'm pretty miffed. My P.Tigrinawesseli lass has been in premoult for around 6 weeks but had left a little hole so I could just see her progress. Well she's been busy last night and completely sealed herself in. See you in 6 weeks gorgeous.


----------



## Basin79

Hymenopus Coronatus feeding.

https://youtu.be/urNeLwVPocI

Scolopendra Hardwickei getting a morio worm for the first time

https://youtu.be/NjZ1oiQ1nMg


----------



## Basin79

My Sicarius Terrosus acting strange.

https://youtu.be/Umdx5EBvxWE


----------



## Basin79

Finally!!!!!!!! Managed to record my Poecilotheria Subfusca Lowland.

https://youtu.be/twRLBIoE9zw


----------



## johne.ev

She's beautiful mate. 
"Absolutely phenomenal"... "Shit a brick" Lol! Love the narrating you do on your videos Basin.


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> She's beautiful mate.
> "Absolutely phenomenal"... "Shit a brick" Lol! Love the narrating you do on your videos Basin.


You can't take the Northern out of a Northerner.


----------



## Basin79

New Tarantula has arrived.

https://youtu.be/eS5BZLsL5cw


----------



## Basin79

Flies. They're everywhere. Hymenopus Coronatus.

https://youtu.be/10Ol02Zn7EE


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp feeding on a fresh fly. What a welcome into the world.

https://youtu.be/Tm7yX0FSpSA


----------



## johne.ev

Basin79 said:


> New Tarantula has arrived.
> 
> https://youtu.be/eS5BZLsL5cw


Wow! She's a lump eh Basin? Did you buy her from someone or a shop?


----------



## johne.ev

Basin79 said:


> You can't take the Northern out of a Northerner.


Aye lad! :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Wow! She's a lump eh Basin? Did you buy her from someone or a shop?


An online shop sourced her for me. And yes she's bloody fat. Hopefully premoult won't be far off. Then at least she'll lessen her load.


----------



## Basin79

Well another day another stunning T has arrived. A little female Idiothele Mira.


























And next to a 1p for comparison.


----------



## johne.ev

Cracking little T that Basin, will be a real stunner when she puts a bit of size on her.
Can you sex them when they are that small... from its moult I take it?


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Cracking little T that Basin, will be a real stunner when she puts a bit of size on her.
> Can you sex them when they are that small... from its moult I take it?


These only get around 4" max so although small she's not a baby so to speak. Moults are used to sex T's though yes.


----------



## johne.ev

Oh right ok. Not being familiar with many T species, I usually google them, but didn't this time.
Still, looking forward to seeing her when she's a juvenile/adult.


----------



## Mitch636

Wow great pics! Definitely better than the ones I'm able to get, always wanted a decent macro lens for shots like that. 

Hope she serves you well.


----------



## Basin79

Mitch636 said:


> Wow great pics! Definitely better than the ones I'm able to get, always wanted a decent macro lens for shots like that.
> 
> Hope she serves you well.


I'm sure she'll be fine once she's settled in. Cheers.


----------



## Basin79

Caribena Versicolor post moult.

https://youtu.be/rLeHtlbLyT0


----------



## vix1974

Basin79 said:


> Caribena Versicolor post moult.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/rLeHtlbLyT0




Wow she is beautiful emerald green is like iridescent n the pink furry legs real contrast of colours!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vix1974

Here's my only tarantula grammostola pulchripes or Chaco golden knee she's 3 had her since 6 months,really lovely very easy going and always out,she's eating a roach here n other pic is how big she has got now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Idiothele Mira. First feed with me.

https://youtu.be/oLo77aISg5k


----------



## Basin79

This girl looks absolutely incredible.

https://youtu.be/PV3DXVEfDMs


----------



## Basin79

vix1974 said:


> Here's my only tarantula grammostola pulchripes or Chaco golden knee she's 3 had her since 6 months,really lovely very easy going and always out,she's eating a roach here n other pic is how big she has got now!imageimage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's gorgeous. Not a fan of handling T's though.


----------



## vix1974

Basin79 said:


> She's gorgeous. Not a fan of handling T's though.




Don't think my son was too happy neither .lol,but I was doing a cleanup of her tub!got a quick snap of her!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vix1974

Basin79 said:


> This girl looks absolutely incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/PV3DXVEfDMs




Love this t she's so beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Caribena Versicolor having a light breakfast.

https://youtu.be/iLXyk6XHlm4


Feeding my mantids. Hymenopus Coronatus and Hierodula Majuscula.

https://youtu.be/i38-qURXv-4


----------



## Basin79

Managed to get a few pics of my Caribena Versicolor.


----------



## Basin79

Double post.


----------



## Addymk2

Are you off to the invert show in Huddersfield mate? Your threads making my wallet twitch...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> Are you off to the invert show in Huddersfield mate? Your threads making my wallet twitch...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


No. What are you after buying?


----------



## Basin79

4K picture video.

https://youtu.be/jNcWj6CE6Po


----------



## Addymk2

Basin79 said:


> No. What are you after buying?


A variety, I've got a lot of spare set ups from having to sell up in my last job, I'm going for a mooch but will probably come back with a few


----------



## johne.ev

Basin79 said:


> Managed to get a few pics of my Caribena Versicolor.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Beautiful Basin & another on my wish list. :lol2:


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Beautiful Basin & another on my wish list. :lol2:


I'm glad I finally bought one.


----------



## johne.ev

Yeah nearly bought one myself, but got an adult female Lasiodora parahybana instead. The lady I got her from also gave me a couple of slings f.o.c, a Heteroscrodra maculate & a Brachypelma albopilosum. The mac is so small I'll be surprised if I manage to raise it.


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Yeah nearly bought one myself, but got an adult female Lasiodora parahybana instead. The lady I got her from also gave me a couple of slings f.o.c, a Heteroscrodra maculate & a Brachypelma albopilosum. The mac is so small I'll be surprised if I manage to raise it.


There's no reason who won't be able to raise the H Mac. If you really feel you can't give it back to the woman.


----------



## Basin79

My little pet house spider. I'll be letting him go soon.


----------



## Basin79

House spider pics.

https://youtu.be/0e4q8izqCtQ


----------



## Basin79

Mantid feeding and update.

https://youtu.be/6R8FNq43aBQ


----------



## Basin79

This lass has just trapped. Heteropoda Lunula. She's a bit tatty but will be transformed when she sheds.


----------



## Basin79

Megaphobema Mesomelas out and about.

https://youtu.be/9buNlnUmv_Y


----------



## Basin79

I meant 6 months as an adult in this video. Hierodula Majuscula laying her 3rd ooth.

https://youtu.be/z394vgDBeyc


----------



## Basin79

My little Scolopendra Hardwickei surprised me today.

https://youtu.be/KQnOneo415M


----------



## Basin79

Megaphobema Mesomelas was out again so figured she must be hungry.

https://youtu.be/-Wx9L26z1lM


----------



## Basin79

Hymenopus Coronatus catching a fly on the wing.

https://youtu.be/uUmfCLSoJVw


----------



## Basin79

The little lass has finally surfaced. Post moult feed of my Theraphosa Blondi.

https://youtu.be/YYj6T2EY5Y8


----------



## Basin79

My Grammostola Pulchra has just flipped.

https://youtu.be/82GKpsV1TCQ


----------



## Basin79

Little T.Blondi having another feed.

https://youtu.be/9vQ3_AOcYdM


----------



## Basin79

I'm really glad I decided to take some pics of this lass when she trapped. Idiothele Mira having a feed.

https://youtu.be/6bBoeBzd6Zc


----------



## Basin79

Had a load of blue bottles hatch. Gandanameno sp feeding and my Theraphosa Blondi.

https://youtu.be/PVtxpmemQAc

https://youtu.be/ta3T9cAK3VA


----------



## Basin79

Mistake.


----------



## Basin79

Idiothele Mira update.

https://youtu.be/BcenKm2QMwU


----------



## johne.ev

Great vids as usual mate.


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Great vids as usual mate.


Tah very much.


----------



## Basin79

Another slow motion video of my Idiothele Mira feeding.

https://youtu.be/XcLuK3BfZ7Y


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra Hardwickei post moult feed and growth pics.

https://youtu.be/Ksuc0dmNukE


----------



## Basin79

This gorgeous little lass has just trapped. Phidippus Regius.

https://youtu.be/vvGpoTnsO9Y

Index finger.

















1p coin.









She settled in fast. Freshly hatched blue bottle.


----------



## vix1974

Basin79 said:


> This gorgeous little lass has just trapped. Phidippus Regius.
> 
> https://youtu.be/vvGpoTnsO9Y
> 
> Index finger.
> image
> image
> 
> 1p coin.
> image
> 
> She settled in fast. Freshly hatched blue bottle.
> image




Wow excellent photography can even see the spiky hair do on the spider,really cool spider too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johne.ev

vix1974 said:


> Wow excellent photography can even see the spiky hair do on the spider,really cool spider too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was thinking exactly the same.


----------



## Basin79

Thanks. Just learning at the moment but I'm really enjoying the hobby. Certainly beats taking pics via my phone.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Addymk2

Basin79 said:


> image


The jumpers at the invert show were the most tempting things they had there. If the misses hadn't come I'd have bought home tonnes of them! Haha


----------



## Basin79

Megaphobema Mesomelas feeding.

https://youtu.be/uoPRSmLZKJI


----------



## Basin79

I've had loads of blue bottles hatch. Time to lessen their numbers.

https://youtu.be/73wWSk4c7TE


----------



## Basin79

Idiothele Mira, Theraphosa Blondi and Gandanameno sp feeding on blue bottles.

https://youtu.be/QlhGoqfXzkM


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra Hardwickei feeding. Aye, on a blue bottle.

https://youtu.be/jjAJYk7crAs


----------



## Marylka Gorska

Beautiful collection


----------



## Basin79

Marylka Gorska said:


> Beautiful collection


Tah. I go for quality over quantity.


----------



## Basin79

"Hippo" the Hymenopus Coronatus feeding.

https://youtu.be/CNuAZT-Akhs


----------



## Basin79

Hymenopus Coronatus pics.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Pretty gutted. Took some pics of my Caribena Versicolor and realised she didn't get rid of all the mites she came with when she shed.


----------



## FishForLife2001

How bad are mites for Ts? Shame, hopefully they are not difficult to get rid of?

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

FishForLife2001 said:


> How bad are mites for Ts? Shame, hopefully they are not difficult to get rid of?
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


From what I can see she's only got a couple but I'm sure she'll have a few more. She came with them and when she shed I couldn't get to her moult so a few must have gone back on her. 

A few won't do her any harm although obviously I'd sooner she didn't have any to contend with.


----------



## Basin79

A few feeding videos.

Theraphosa blondi.
https://youtu.be/AJSoHSIzv6A

Grammostola pulchra.
https://youtu.be/BjujS5j3k9E

Megaphobema mesomelas.
https://youtu.be/7o0KPEIPVJ4


----------



## Basin79

New experiment with Phidippus regius enclosure is a success.

https://youtu.be/yzzzc4Cvxg0


----------



## Basin79

Idiothele mira feeding.

https://youtu.be/oeTG56fetFg

Gandanameno sp feeding.

https://youtu.be/LxkckLHs83A

Phidippus regius post moult feed.

https://youtu.be/JMWysVbtxwM


----------



## Basin79

Please excuse the crude screen grab but it does show why Idiothele mira has the common name of the blue foot baboon.


----------



## Punchfish

That jumping spider is phenomenal!


----------



## Basin79

Punchfish said:


> That jumping spider is phenomenal!


Yeah. Jumpers are absolutely phenomenonal.


----------



## johne.ev

Great vid again Basin. Phidippus are ferocious hunters eh, imagine if they got to a really decent size? What sort of size can/do they grow to?
The Idiothele mira is an excellent predator too, does it ever come right out of its burrow, into the open?
Notice you keep Acanthoscurria geniculata, are they a good/interesting species to keep? What about for a novice like me? :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Great vid again Basin. Phidippus are ferocious hunters eh, imagine if they got to a really decent size? What sort of size can/do they grow to?
> The Idiothele mira is an excellent predator too, does it ever come right out of its burrow, into the open?
> Notice you keep Acanthoscurria geniculata, are they a good/interesting species to keep? What about for a novice like me? :2thumb:


Yeah I'd be unreal if they got to say a 4" leg span. 2ft cube enclosure and you could feed it bloody rats!!!!

Yes my Idiothele mira is out most nights which has massively surprised me to be honest. I thought I would just see flashes of her when she fed but it isn't the case.

I don't keep A.Geniculata. They'd make a fantastic starter T though and/or a fantastic T to own fullstop. They grow massive and are ferocious eaters. Obviously be aware that they are capable of kicking hairs.


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding.

https://youtu.be/y09DljVcm_o

Adult male Phidippus regius having a wander.

https://youtu.be/zrissAcQRPU

Juvenile house spider feeding.

https://youtu.be/6hy3-O_sVcE


----------



## johne.ev

Basin79 said:


> I don't keep A.Geniculata. They'd make a fantastic starter T though and/or a fantastic T to own fullstop. They grow massive and are ferocious eaters. Obviously be aware that they are capable of kicking hairs.


Sorry Basin, my mistake :blush:, was looking at the pic at start of your thread & thought it was A. geniculata, but believe it is Nhandu chromatus, after looking again properly, I think the common name confused me a bit.


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Sorry Basin, my mistake :blush:, was looking at the pic at start of your thread & thought it was A. geniculata, but believe it is Nhandu chromatus, after looking again properly, I think the common name confused me a bit.


Yes. I used to own a N.Chromatus.


----------



## johne.ev

Basin79 said:


> Yes. I used to own a N.Chromatus.


What happened to it?


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> What happened to it?


I sold her when I sold the rest of your inverts.


----------



## Basin79

NEW ARRIVALS.

https://youtu.be/bYyVLbZVbXM


----------



## johne.ev

They look great.
funny how they can climb the glass but not the tape though eh?
Whats the substrate consist of Basin?


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> They look great.
> funny how they can climb the glass but not the tape though eh?
> Whats the substrate consist of Basin?


Peat moss and sand. Yeah it is funny how they can't climb the liquid PTFE.


----------



## veektooru

H.venator is a great choice I hope you enjoy them!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## johne.ev

Hi Basin.
What PTFE as used in plumbing?
What make peat moss is it & where do you get it from? Do you use it for your T's as well?
Agree with the ant man, great choice. Not that I know sod all about ants, lol. But like the look of em & do find ants fascinating even the native ones we get in our kitcen that piss the wife off, ha ha.


----------



## Basin79

veektooru said:


> H.venator is a great choice I hope you enjoy them!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I really hope I don't fail them. They at least look like they've accepted their new home.


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Hi Basin.
> What PTFE as used in plumbing?
> What make peat moss is it & where do you get it from? Do you use it for your T's as well?
> Agree with the ant man, great choice. Not that I know sod all about ants, lol. But like the look of em & do find ants fascinating even the native ones we get in our kitcen that piss the wife off, ha ha.


I can only presume so yes. 

It's from Amazon. Sycamore Trading. And yes I've started using it for my inverts.


----------



## Basin79

My ants have started to feed. I'm so relieved.

https://youtu.be/HgH5qxiAoDg


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding.

https://youtu.be/zSSueGfZdno


----------



## Basin79

Harpegnathos venator hunting. 8 minutes 3 second version.

https://youtu.be/C4aZCnGOygs



Harpegnathos venator hunting. 54 second edited version. 

https://youtu.be/XyPEKnkqOrc


----------



## Basin79

Had an explosion of flies so lobbed a load in for my little T.blondi lass. Didn't bother recording her as I didn't think she'd come out. 

Well I was wrong. She somehow managed to nail 8. And will her fangs full to bursting she disappeared down her hole.


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola pulchra having some flies.

https://youtu.be/h9zF4cYRi_Y


----------



## Basin79

Had a huge amount of blue bottles hatch this morning.

https://youtu.be/gZQdZlYIx_4



Idiothele mira feeding.

https://youtu.be/YViTtyPNKMs


----------



## Basin79

Almost 2 decades later I've got my dream invert.

https://youtu.be/dplGlrkzDE8


----------



## Basin79

Grabbed a few pics of my new lass. Didn't want to bother her too much so they're not the best poses.


----------



## Basin79

Pic video of the gorgeous girl.

https://youtu.be/_3c3PPaxp0s


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola pulchra. Strike a pose. Vogue.

https://youtu.be/-KhhfLAcc80


----------



## johne.ev

Basin79 said:


> Grammostola pulchra. Strike a pose. Vogue.
> 
> https://youtu.be/-KhhfLAcc80


She's gorgeous Basin, very nice.
Did you say in the video that she has recently shed, if so why does she still have a bald patch on her abdomen? Sorry if I have got it wrong, but I thought all the hair comes back after a shed?


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> She's gorgeous Basin, very nice.
> Did you say in the video that she has recently shed, if so why does she still have a bald patch on her abdomen? Sorry if I have got it wrong, but I thought all the hair comes back after a shed?


She was a bit beat up when she arrived. She had some scabs on her abdomen. She did shed and thankfully her abdomen is fully healed but isn't quite 100% yet. Next shed should see that. And with her being a Grammostola it'll probably be a year or 2 off.


----------



## johne.ev

Oh right, yeah I think I remember reading that in one of your other posts somewhere.
Look forward to seeing her when shes 100% then mate, I reckon she will look absolutely stunning. Easily my favourite of the Grammastola sp.


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Oh right, yeah I think I remember reading that in one of your other posts somewhere.
> Look forward to seeing her when shes 100% then mate, I reckon she will look absolutely stunning. Easily my favourite of the Grammastola sp.


Yeah I'm looking forward to her looking her best. It'll take some time though.


----------



## Basin79

My little Phidippus regius has shed again. She's growing like a bloody weed.

https://youtu.be/XIDLfOl_EWU


----------



## Basin79

Somewhere in the dark and nasty regions where nobody goes
Stands an ancient castle
Deep within this dank and uninviting place lives Berk
Hello!
Overworked servant of the Thing Upstairs
Berk! Feed me...
But that's nothing compared to the horrors that lurk beneath the trap door
For there is always something down there
In the dark, waiting to come out...

Don't you open that trap door
You're a fool if you dare
Stay away from that trap door
'Cause there's something down there...

https://youtu.be/IZ5RdlmMvgQ


----------



## Basin79

Brachypelma hamorii feeding. Snap, crackle and..........

https://youtu.be/fMvatqFNC40


----------



## Basin79

Juvenile female Phidippus regius post moult feed.

https://youtu.be/oHkT3yF9kT0


----------



## johne.ev

Basin79 said:


> Somewhere in the dark and nasty regions where nobody goes
> Stands an ancient castle
> Deep within this dank and uninviting place lives Berk
> Hello!
> Overworked servant of the Thing Upstairs
> Berk! Feed me...
> But that's nothing compared to the horrors that lurk beneath the trap door
> For there is always something down there
> In the dark, waiting to come out...
> 
> Don't you open that trap door
> You're a fool if you dare
> Stay away from that trap door
> 'Cause there's something down there...
> 
> https://youtu.be/IZ5RdlmMvgQ


Very poetic of you Basin! :2thumb:
Does she ever come right out of her burrow?
I'm actually waiting for an African black trap door spider myself, but wondering if i'll get bored with it, if I'm only ever going to see its front legs lol!


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Very poetic of you Basin! :2thumb:
> Does she ever come right out of her burrow?
> I'm actually waiting for an African black trap door spider myself, but wondering if i'll get bored with it, lol!


Those aren't my words. That's the excellent theme song to fantastic Trap door kids programme.

She's out of her burrow nigh on every night. 

I've never seen any of the trap door spiders I've ever owned out in the open once they'd made a burrow. They do throw out uneaten prey and shed skins but I didn't see them.

I haven't seen my Cyclocosmia ricketti since she borrowed.


----------



## Basin79

*New member, my inverts.*

Gandanameno sp feeding. Absolutely stunning little spider.

https://youtu.be/fD9em-5kuf0


----------



## Basin79

My gorgeous little lass was out and about today. Managed to grab a few pics.


----------



## Addymk2

Fantastic shots there. Cracking camera work


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> Fantastic shots there. Cracking camera work


Thank you. 

I'm massively enjoying messing around with my camera. It's given my love of animals an extra level.


----------



## Basin79

Same pics uploaded at 4K in a video.

https://youtu.be/GHG7GKzBPMM


----------



## Addymk2

Are you using a tripod? Or have you got ridiculously steady hands for these shots?


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> Are you using a tripod? Or have you got ridiculously steady hands for these shots?


I do have a tripod but don't really use it. Good light, a fast shutter speed and loads of crap pics.


----------



## Addymk2

Basin79 said:


> I do have a tripod but don't really use it. Good light, a fast shutter speed and loads of crap pics.


I might have to try that. Without my tripod I'm bloody awful. Need to make more use of my camera really.


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> I might have to try that. Without my tripod I'm bloody awful. Need to make more use of my camera really.


I've just found my inverts either don't sit still in the case of my jumping spiders or I can't get a tripod set up.

To be honest I'd probably be better using my tripod more where I can. I'm just too lazy.

And yes, you should definitely make more use of your camera. It sounds daft but you get to see a new side of them through pics.


----------



## Basin79

Female Pamphobeteus antinous. I've wanted one of these for a while.


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding.

https://youtu.be/FYcQcAC8R-Y

Scolopendra viridicornis feeding.

https://youtu.be/JlGkX-0WLiQ


----------



## Basin79

A phenomenal take down by my little Phidippus regius lass.

https://youtu.be/mcvlZfRYYgU


----------



## Basin79

Thought my new Pamphobeteus antinous might be in premoult as she's been hidden away. She's not. First feed with me. And..... I missed it.

https://youtu.be/rOad91Yji5U


----------



## Basin79

Idiothele mira out and about. Absolutely beautiful little T's.

https://youtu.be/exodMdj5aTQ


----------



## Basin79

Missed my Pamphobeteus antinous again!!!

I'm going to have to zoom out. She goes for food quite far away from her and catches me out.

https://youtu.be/g0nu8NZZffI


----------



## johne.ev

She looks fantastic Basin & got a good appetite by the looks of things.
I'm hoping to get a seven inch female antinous soon I know someone is selling. I really like the Pamphobeteus T's, definitely my favourite group.


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> She looks fantastic Basin & got a good appetite by the looks of things.
> I'm hoping to get a seven inch female antinous soon I know someone is selling. I really like the Pamphobeteus T's, definitely my favourite group.


I'd have preferred to pick up a 3 or 4" female but just couldn't find any. 

You'll have to post pics of that lass when you get her. She'll look absolutely astounding.


----------



## johne.ev

Basin79 said:


> I'd have preferred to pick up a 3 or 4" female but just couldn't find any.
> 
> Ha ha! I wouldn't worry mate, at the rate she's going it wont be long.
> 
> You'll have to post pics of that lass when you get her. She'll look absolutely astounding.


Yeah, from the pics I have seen she looks a huge, big brown spider, looks much like a stirmi colour wise & size.


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Yeah, from the pics I have seen she looks a huge, big brown spider, looks much like a stirmi colour wise & size.


She'll be fantastic. And after a shed unreal.


----------



## johne.ev

Basin79 said:


> She'll be fantastic. And after a shed unreal.


Hopefully mate, but not 100% sure i'm getting her yet. Will definitely put a pic up if I do.

How are you keeping your P. antinous & what are you housing her in atm?


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Hopefully mate, but not 100% sure i'm getting her yet. Will definitely put a pic up if I do.
> 
> How are you keeping your P. antinous & what are you housing her in atm?


Pretty dry, overfill the water dish, 20c temp and it's one of those 1.3lt braplast tubs from TSS.


----------



## johne.ev

Basin79 said:


> Pretty dry, overfill the water dish, 20c temp and it's one of those 1.3lt braplast tubs from TSS.


Ok thanks Basin.
Do you provide a hide & what substrate do you use?


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Ok thanks Basin.
> Do you provide a hide & what substrate do you use?


I didn't have a piece of cork bark suitable so I just provided a couple of plastic leaves. 

I'm using peat moss.


----------



## Basin79

Another fantastic leap on to a fly. Phidippus regius.


https://youtu.be/dIQRtPiRBcE


----------



## Basin79

Adult female Cyriopagopus hati hati feeding. This lass is unbelievably shy and reclusive. I'd love to get a pic of her.

https://youtu.be/PZh2GRmfCsw


----------



## Basin79

Juvenile female Hyllus diardi.


----------



## Basin79

Adult female Hymenopus coronatus enjoying some honey.

https://youtu.be/DLR1FjqbT3M


----------



## johne.ev

Basin79 said:


> Juvenile female Hyllus diardi.


Amazing pics as usual Basin :2thumb: She's fantastic.


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Amazing pics as usual Basin :2thumb: She's fantastic.


I'm not that happy with them as she wouldn't keep still. I'm hoping after a shed she calms down a little so I can get a few more.


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding pics.

I've never seen a cricket with a look of terror before.


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola pulchra feeding. The beautiful black bulldozer.

https://youtu.be/--B_xpcJFv8


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding.

https://youtu.be/Wzq5LCpdpd8


----------



## Basin79

Quick update on my Hyllus diardi.

https://youtu.be/iwlEBkjgcCc


----------



## Basin79

At last!!! Finally caught my Cyriopagopus hati hati out.

https://youtu.be/WbTRaEnRTaE


----------



## Basin79

New pet invert!!!!!!!!

https://youtu.be/pRKbH_mioZk


----------



## Basin79

Certainly not the best pics but I'm having so much trouble trying to capture these little buggers.


----------



## Basin79

Harpegnathos venator update. Nowt to see unfortunately.

https://youtu.be/bRZI0tghgO0


----------



## Basin79

Idiothele mira feeding with a difference.

https://youtu.be/DUzOxVGmkfQ


----------



## Basin79

A rare sight. Cyclocosmia ricketti.

https://youtu.be/_YsJC0Okxd0


----------



## Basin79

My new tarantula has trapped.

https://youtu.be/DF_Le0PKMCA


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding.

https://youtu.be/ipUpM0QfhXw


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp feeding plus pics tacked onto the end.

https://youtu.be/igSePI9tHiU


----------



## Basin79

My Heteropoda lunula has just shed. She looks glorious.

https://youtu.be/vkpm2t0WzHM


----------



## Basin79

Idiothele mira feeding outside her trap door again.

https://youtu.be/oWqwtyH4l6g


----------



## Basin79

A freshly shed Heteropoda lunula.


----------



## Addymk2

Basin79 said:


> A freshly shed Heteropoda lunula.
> 
> imageimageimageimageimage


How are you finding keeping her?

Beautiful looking but I've a feeling the speed of it would lead to it being on my ceiling before I can say boo!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> How are you finding keeping her?
> 
> Beautiful looking but I've a feeling the speed of it would lead to it being on my ceiling before I can say boo!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk



I just dump crickets/flies in with her around tea time whilst she's still hiding. It doesn't help that I keep her in a modified RUB so the front of her enclosure is really the lid.

They really are quick. Really, really quick. If I ever have to take the front entirely off I always have a catch cup right next to her. Of course that's just for me to feel sensible as there's no way in hell I'd be able to react quick enough to place it over her.

Fair play to TSS who had to catch her up and pack her.


----------



## Basin79

Heteropoda lunula picture video.

https://youtu.be/b8Khyzm5ME0


----------



## Addymk2

I've used a long large aquarium net in the past when I've kept pokies that have done a runner, it's a lot easier than a cup!

Might put one on my to buy list...

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> I've used a long large aquarium net in the past when I've kept pokies that have done a runner, it's a lot easier than a cup!
> 
> Might put one on my to buy list...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


That's a great idea although I'd be scared if them snagging a toe hook in the net and ripping a leg off.

They're definitely worth having and you won't regret having one.


----------



## Basin79

My Caribena versicolor has just shed.










Also my Scolopendra viridicornis is moulting right this second and my female Phidippus regius has shed too. 

What a day.


----------



## Basin79

Psytalla horrida feeding.

https://youtu.be/581k60OrxWU


----------



## Basin79

Well I've got another one to add to yesterday's list. I hadn't seen my Poecilotheria subfusca lowland for a while so as I normally do I set my phone to record and looked down her tube. 

I could make her out looking at a funny angle on my phone so was happy. I was just going to delete the vid when I decided to have a proper look. She'd shed. Judging how the shed is around her I'm guessing it was yesterday.










Just checked in on my Pamphobeteus antinous and she's successfully shed. I'm convinced my Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli has shed too at some point as she looked really bright in her tube but I can't see a moult. Doesn't mean it's not at the far end of her tube though out of sight.


----------



## Basin79

A very rare sighting of my Macrothele gigas. They're reclusive little buggers these days.

https://youtu.be/2yk8jinh5Z8


----------



## Basin79

Mastigoproctus giganteus feeding. Don't have a clue what the cricket was doing.

https://youtu.be/7B9Rdr7Cd8A


----------



## Basin79

Hymenopus coronatus eating honey.

https://youtu.be/O-_-jjfXcY8


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola pulchra feeding.

https://youtu.be/zHne8jK4qtY


----------



## Basin79

Phidippus regius post moult feed.

https://youtu.be/ZXI3RvcKSog


----------



## Basin79

Terrible phone pics but you can make them out. Just.

Both my Grammostola iheringi and Theraphosa blondi have shed.


----------



## Basin79

Female Phidippus regius having a wander around and feeding.

https://youtu.be/teb6UdTKdFE


----------



## Basin79

Adult male Phidippus regius grooming.

https://youtu.be/Ti01UY1tlYc


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus antinous post moult feed.

https://youtu.be/jrrbTmQKpkQ


----------



## Addymk2

As usual, cracking posts chap.

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> As usual, cracking posts chap.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


Cheers.

I enjoy it so shall keep doing it.


----------



## Basin79

Hyllus diardi post moult feed.

https://youtu.be/8pPJth5oB4g


----------



## johne.ev

Basin79 said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I enjoy it so shall keep doing it.


Yeah I really enjoy your posts/vids too, even if I don't post a comment after & that's usually because I don't have anything interesting or informative to post, so keep em coming mate.


----------



## johne.ev

Basin79 said:


> Hyllus diardi post moult feed.
> 
> https://youtu.be/8pPJth5oB4g


Nice! Not seen these before, I take it they are a species of jumping spider?


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Nice! Not seen these before, I take it they are a species of jumping spider?


Aye. One of the largest/the largest species. Still small compared to T's but massive for a jumper.


----------



## Basin79

Freshly shed Caribena versicolor. She's absolutely unbelievable.

https://youtu.be/hRySgKhfQbw


----------



## Basin79

Grabbed some pics last night. The Heteroscodra maculata pics aren't the best as I took them in the dark and couldn't focus.










My Pamphobeteus antinous sling. She's got some colour now she's moulted.










I've just taken these of my Caribena versicolor having a drink after her shed.


----------



## johne.ev

Bloody hell mate, they are both beautiful, but really love the H, Mac. Got a tiny sling myself, cant imagine it ever being that size, lol!

Also, how come your T's always seem to be out in the open, mine never are & I'm finding it a bit frustrating to be honest?


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Bloody hell mate, they are both beautiful, but really love the H, Mac. Got a tiny sling myself, cant imagine it ever being that size, lol!
> 
> Also, how come your T's always seem to be out in the open, mine never are & I'm finding it a bit frustrating to be honest?


That was definitely the episode of friends where Ross says "you ate my sandwich!!!!!!!".

Those are the first camera pics I've got of my H.mac. I still haven't got any of my Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli (don't see her at all really in the open). My Poecilotheria subfusca lowland is usually out at night but I can't get pics of her as she bolts like my Cyriopagopus hati hati. My Chilobrachys fimbriatus runs back into her silken den as soon as she realises I'm about. I'd love to be able to get some pics of my arboreals as they're unbelievably stunning.


The only T's of mine who are out almost all the time are my Brachypelma hamorii, Grammostola pulchra and Megaphobema mesomelas. My Caribena versicolor is out most nights (unless she's in premoult) and stops out until the morning. My Idiothele mira is out most nights too. 

Once my Grammostola iheringi, Theraphosa blondi and Pamphobeteus antinous have grown a but I'm hoping they'll be out a lot.

Believe me, you can go back over this thread and you'll see just how little I see some of my T's. It can be frustrating but that's just how some tarantulas are.


----------



## Basin79

Hymenopus coronatus feeding and giving me "the look".

https://youtu.be/W7ZuwE8WjP0


----------



## Basin79

An absolutely phenomenonal take down by my Hyllus diardi.

https://youtu.be/jsm1yiMk_6s


----------



## Basin79

Phidippus regius and the suicidal fly.

https://youtu.be/nWdUkAVM2w4


----------



## Basin79

So this lass shed last Wednesday. She's absolutely massive compared to when she arrived.









And now after 2 moults.









https://youtu.be/BNJ7LzuOtlY


----------



## johne.ev

Basin79 said:


> An absolutely phenomenonal take down by my Hyllus diardi.
> 
> https://youtu.be/jsm1yiMk_6s


Ha ha! Absolutely brilliant!! :2thumb:
Really like these, where did you get her from Basin, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Ha ha! Absolutely brilliant!! :2thumb:
> Really like these, where did you get her from Basin, if you don't mind me asking?


I got her from TSS. BUGZUK had pairs too.


----------



## johne.ev

Basin79 said:


> So this lass shed last Wednesday. She's absolutely massive compared to when she arrived.
> image
> 
> And now after 2 moults.
> image
> 
> https://youtu.be/BNJ7LzuOtlY
> 
> imageimageimageimageimage


That's your P. antinous right? Wow, two moults since you've had her, that's some growth rate, eh? She's looking fantastic mate,going to be a real beauty for sure.
My petersi & my stermi are both hidden away, hopefully ready for a moult.


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> That's your P. antinous right? Wow, two moults since you've had her, that's some growth rate, eh? She's looking fantastic mate,going to be a real beauty for sure.
> My petersi & my stermi are both hidden away, hopefully ready for a moult.


No. She's my Theraphosa blondi. 

My Pamphobeteus antinous has moulted once but is a fair bit behind this lass.


----------



## johne.ev

Basin79 said:


> No. She's my Theraphosa blondi.
> 
> My Pamphobeteus antinous has moulted once but is a fair bit behind this lass.


Yeah just realised it was your blondi, as I watched your post moult feed video. She is cracking mate.


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Yeah just realised it was your blondi, as I watched your post moult feed video. She is cracking mate.


Yeah. One more moult and she can go into her next enclosure. She could probably go in now but I'll wait.


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola iheringi post moult feed.

https://youtu.be/5MQEtXdL4M0


----------



## Basin79

Megaphobema mesomelas feeding.


https://youtu.be/V0PycPCMTBU


----------



## johne.ev

Basin79 said:


> Grammostola iheringi post moult feed.
> 
> https://youtu.be/5MQEtXdL4M0





Basin79 said:


> Yeah. One more moult and she can go into her next enclosure. She could probably go in now but I'll wait.


What size tank you moving the blondi into Basin?

You have some fantastic looking spiders mate, love the iheringi :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> What size tank you moving the blondi into Basin?
> 
> You have some fantastic looking spiders mate, love the iheringi :2thumb:


A 24l RUB. I set it up when I got her. The plant is thriving and so are the springtails.


----------



## Basin79

This gorgeous gal was out this morning. I'm still yet to get over her colours.


----------



## Basin79

My Scolopendra viridicornis was out and about. She moulted 12 days ago.


----------



## Basin79

Phidippus regius.










Hyllus diardi. She's still small and is greased lightning. Hopefully when she moults a couple more times she'll be easier to snap.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding.

https://youtu.be/-rv24ys7TtA


----------



## Basin79

My Harpegnathos venator seem to be having a lazy day.

https://youtu.be/4E3zO4BCLB4


----------



## Basin79

Caribena versicolor.

https://youtu.be/DpXE06D7X_U


----------



## Basin79

Absolutely fantastic take down by my Hyllus diardi.

https://youtu.be/CsfBGCSRbmI


----------



## Basin79

My gorgeous gal taking out a fly. Phidippus regius feeding.

https://youtu.be/H-Strg1_PQQ


----------



## Basin79

Well it's one for the money. Two for the show.........

Idiothele mira feeding.

https://youtu.be/A1N32X5ZCWI


----------



## Basin79

Hunt. Eat. Repeat. Hymenopus coronatus.

https://youtu.be/Jmze93LJIgA


----------



## Basin79

Hyllus diardi slowly stalking a cricket.

https://youtu.be/KqBcVgoZDrc

Phidippus regius out on the prowl.

https://youtu.be/koUu8n27wZY


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra viridicornis feeding.

https://youtu.be/o16_-TJnc1g


----------



## Basin79

Not the most popular exciting video but still. 

My live food tub.

https://youtu.be/59bu-VyZiJE


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola iheringi feeding.

https://youtu.be/YFgP2c4mRL0


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola iheringi feeding.

https://youtu.be/YFgP2c4mRL0


----------



## Basin79

Theraphosa blondi and Pamphobeteus antinous feeding.

https://youtu.be/VoGJozZCfjI


----------



## Basin79

Theraphosa blondi and Grammostola iheringi feeding. The iheringi has an absolutely phenomenonal feeding response.

https://youtu.be/LUjXDKEgqTI


----------



## Basin79

Megaphobema mesomelas.

https://youtu.be/OQa1-XfZYSQ


----------



## Basin79

Feel happier now.


----------



## Basin79

Don't really get to show off my ants. This video is 1 of my Harpegnathos venator tackling a cricket.

https://youtu.be/PLLwUTr8aWw


----------



## FishForLife2001

That ant is fantastic! Funny, if stupid thing. Seriously considering starting a colony...I might collect some _Lasius niger_ queens in a months time.

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

FishForLife2001 said:


> That ant is fantastic! Funny, if stupid thing. Seriously considering starting a colony...I might collect some _Lasius niger_ queens in a months time.
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


These 2 where out again looking for food. Their appetite is unreal.

https://youtu.be/2IE0Y9wWAK0


----------



## Basin79

Caribena versicolor feeding.

https://youtu.be/J9s4hfcg8zw


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra viridicornis feeding.

https://youtu.be/qOJMJVFbc-w


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola pulchra and Pamphobeteus antinous feeding.

https://youtu.be/ccvndKacK_E


----------



## Basin79

Idiothele mira feeding.

https://youtu.be/dCoMvO-55lI


----------



## Basin79

Megaphobema mesomelas feeding. This was just for my peace of mind after the heatwave.

https://youtu.be/uUSsSgcDWws


----------



## Basin79

A new enclosure for my Scolopendra viridicornis. And a house warming present.

https://youtu.be/mTYvNvrIuXU


----------



## Basin79

These 2 are like bottomless pits at the moment.

Grammostola iheringi and Theraphosa blondi feeding.

https://youtu.be/05zBQSWtW0M


----------



## wilkinss77

Basin79 said:


> These 2 are like bottomless pits at the moment.
> 
> Grammostola iheringi and Theraphosa blondi feeding.
> 
> https://youtu.be/05zBQSWtW0M


G. iheringi are like walking dustbins- they just eat & eat, right up until the week before they moult. They don't even do the month-long post moult fast, but eat again a few days after moulting. In fact, they & others in the mollicoma complex are unique within the Grammostola genus, in that they never fast, grow huge & live in rainforests rather than deserts or pampas. In other words they are more like Lasiodora, despite being Grammostola.


----------



## Basin79

wilkinss77 said:


> G. iheringi are like walking dustbins- they just eat & eat, right up until the week before they moult. They don't even do the month-long post moult fast, but eat again a few days after moulting. In fact, they & others in the mollicoma complex are unique within the Grammostola genus, in that they never fast, grow huge & live in rainforests rather than deserts or pampas. In other words they are more like Lasiodora, despite being Grammostola.


She's also my most aggressive feeder. Massively looking forward to her putting on some size.


----------



## Basin79

Squeeky bum time.


----------



## Basin79

Phidippus regius feeding off my arm.

https://youtu.be/iRi5J6YKb4w


----------



## Basin79

Caribena versicolor feeding. She's absolutely stunning.

https://youtu.be/U_6BPY3WLLc


----------



## Basin79

Absolutely gorgeous Scolopendra viridicornis.

https://youtu.be/UcvLbjYsVQQ


----------



## Basin79

Phew.


----------



## Basin79

Hymenopus coronatus feeding.

https://youtu.be/SS0w-Ugy4eE

Phidippus regius feeding.

https://youtu.be/bznTuQSf1QI


----------



## Basin79

My gorgeous female Phidippus regius eating a brown cricket.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding the bottomless pits again.

https://youtu.be/HvVNwB6cONI


----------



## Basin79

Hymenopus coronatus feeding.

https://youtu.be/eEGOwtlIb3s

Grammostola iheringi and Theraphosa blondi feeding.

https://youtu.be/jUUCGZ8Tzr4

Caribena versicolor and Grammostola pulchra feeding.

https://youtu.be/QFhdmR-28bc


----------



## Basin79

My gorgeous little Phidippus regius feeding off my hand.

https://youtu.be/7f3FcljenZY


----------



## Basin79

Hymenopus coronatus feeding. Stunning.


https://youtu.be/4WLzuwPM0vE


----------



## Basin79

Heteropoda lunula.

https://youtu.be/ihOOkyNMCls


----------



## Basin79

My stunning Scolopendra viridicornis was out and about. Feeding time.

https://youtu.be/CaFMG_BSPfM


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei was out and about. 

https://youtu.be/-UYdEstU38c


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei growth. 

19/07/16









05/07/17


----------



## Basin79

Hyllus diardi post moult feed.

https://youtu.be/0THLSZ2pPMU


----------



## Basin79

This gorgeous girl has just trapped. Adult female Cyriocosmus ritae.









Badly out of focus but look at that!









https://youtu.be/0JTTHEYL_kY


----------



## Basin79

Some better pics of my gorgeous girl and a video for size comparison.










https://youtu.be/N9ZE4X1MuGI


----------



## Basin79

After ages I finally managed to get a pic that's only a bit out of focus of a bee in my backyard. The little rascals just don't stop.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei rehouse and house warming present.

https://youtu.be/ETN6ulqgYOM


----------



## fazzer

Hi Basin when you keep going to the top after you have written a post , how do I skip from your first post dated 2014 to the relevant one ? I'm not the best with tech and can't be arsed to scroll


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Hi Basin when you keep going to the top after you have written a post , how do I skip from your first post dated 2014 to the relevant one ? I'm not the best with tech and can't be arsed to scroll


I just press "last page" next to my thread when I'm making a new post.


----------



## Basin79

My Harpegnathos venator queen has produced a winged male.

https://youtu.be/RN3kzQ8vASQ


----------



## Basin79

My centipedes feeding.

https://youtu.be/2DVGDyWRrWo


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Someone was still hungry. Scolopendra hardwickei has seconds.

https://youtu.be/upumv_zuNkM


----------



## Basin79

My female Chilobrachys fimbriatus has moulted sometime today. And she'd put her skin (apart from the abdomen) right near the entrance to one of her entrances. Which was nice.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding the jumpers.

https://youtu.be/Flq8KdAgVW0


----------



## Basin79

Cyriocosmus ritae feeding.

https://youtu.be/gaZlgkOGKCg


----------



## Basin79

My little Pamphobeteus antinous has just finished moulting.


----------



## Basin79

Caribena versicolor just hanging around.

https://youtu.be/SsvHV_-K4V8


----------



## Basin79

Caribena versicolor feeding.

https://youtu.be/Xdu9KYltsd4


----------



## Basin79

My Grammostola pulchra. BBB. Beautiful Black Bulldozer.
https://youtu.be/ahwEQBsyM_8

My very shy Heteroscodra maculata.
https://youtu.be/ri-HtlDKW3c

Brachypelma hamorii post moult feed. My favourite.
https://youtu.be/8ozDcTGChUQ


----------



## Basin79

My absolutely STUNNING Scolopendra viridicornis feeding.

https://youtu.be/IJJNISR_Jmg


----------



## johne.ev

Great vids as always Basin.
Ha ha! laughed at the big black bulldozer. :2thumb: I have a curly hair sling that does that too & its only small atm.
What substrate do you have her on Basin?

Also meant to ask you about a much earlier post. What happened to that little spider you had found living in a piece of cork bark you had bought. Is it still alive?


----------



## Basin79

johne.ev said:


> Great vids as always Basin.
> Ha ha! laughed at the big black bulldozer. :2thumb: I have a curly hair sling that does that too & its only small atm.
> What substrate do you have her on Basin?
> 
> Also meant to ask you about a much earlier post. What happened to that little spider you had found living in a piece of cork bark you had bought. Is it still alive?


I've switched over to Irish moss peat from eco earth.

I don't know what happened to the spider. I assumed it was moulting. When I finally realised it was wasn't and broke into the cork bark the spider wasn't there.


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding. An unusual one.

https://youtu.be/RS7XwxsxdIA


----------



## Basin79

Woke up to find my beautiful adult female Megaphobema mesomelas dead. Absolutely gutted. Made this video as with having a youtube channel you get asked where such and such a tarantula is if they're not seen. Plus I don't want to shy away from the responsibility of her dying in my charge.

https://youtu.be/R7e_hkqNv-4


----------



## Basin79

A happier post. Phidippus regius feeding.

https://youtu.be/gN-dIt8MQds


----------



## Basin79

Cyriocosmus ritae feeding. A beautiful little gem.

https://youtu.be/iJY59GOsto0


----------



## Sickone

Basin79 said:


> Woke up to find my beautiful adult female Megaphobema mesomelas dead. Absolutely gutted. Made this video as with having a youtube channel you get asked where such and such a tarantula is if they're not seen. Plus I don't want to shy away from the responsibility of her dying in my charge.
> 
> https://youtu.be/R7e_hkqNv-4


Sorry about that man, lost a Nhandu once had her for years, was gutted. Nothing special T wise but was still a bit ffs.


----------



## Basin79

Sickone said:


> Sorry about that man, lost a Nhandu once had her for years, was gutted. Nothing special T wise but was still a bit ffs.


All tarantulas are special.


----------



## Sickone

True, they all die too so it lessons the blow


----------



## Basin79

My Harpegnathos venator are up to something.

https://youtu.be/RCW4pFBOWdE


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus antinous feeding, vinegaroon update and a close call with my Caribena versicolor.

https://youtu.be/D4CkkF6CkvA


----------



## Basin79

Phidippus regius having a wander around on me.

https://youtu.be/U5c_qhoOv50


----------



## Basin79

Decided to rehouse my little Pamphobeteus antinous lass.

https://youtu.be/207eSYQy8ys


----------



## Basin79

My gorgeous Heteropoda lunula surprised me with a moult. She only shed on 26/5/17. Didn't know how mobile she was so just got a few quick pics.


----------



## Basin79

Heteropoda lunula.

https://youtu.be/gzeB3k2NfXo


----------



## Basin79

My Grammostola iheringi has just flipped. She's actually out moulting my Theraphosa blondi.


----------



## Basin79

All done.


----------



## Basin79

Enrichment for my Hyllus diardi.

https://youtu.be/B4DuDd2npAY


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my little gem. Cyriocosmus ritae.

https://youtu.be/cOj2XwlpLZ4


----------



## Basin79

Cyclocosmia ricketti. Why do they have that weird abdomen? The answer.

https://youtu.be/tMognUr9meg


----------



## Basin79

Harpegnathos venator update. They're still digging.

https://youtu.be/KcoYd7jcfq4


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding.

https://youtu.be/KnzmuuFqOtg


----------



## Basin79

Brachypelma hamorii feeding.

https://youtu.be/A5I3PjqtIug


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola pulchra in premoult again???

https://youtu.be/kLe5_iAOAW0


Grammostola iheringi update.

https://youtu.be/gCKyp-fnLwc


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus antinous feeding. Bloody Nora she's quick.

https://youtu.be/kLg6y3xFSRw

Macrothele gigas observations.

https://youtu.be/6dYcEvOuHxM


----------



## Basin79

My Sicarius terrosus is a sneaky bugger.

https://youtu.be/5JnflzBC_WI


----------



## Basin79

Brachypelma hamorii feeding plus some pics.

https://youtu.be/PPrQHa2h7Hg


----------



## Basin79

Adult female Brachypelma hamorii.


----------



## Basin79

New spider has trapped. Female Porrhothele antipodiana.

https://youtu.be/qkMB61dYIYA


----------



## Basin79

My Porrhothele antipodiana has settled in nicely.

https://youtu.be/gp9rb8FniR0


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my STUNNING Caribena versicolor.

https://youtu.be/4MBAbzYogx8


----------



## Basin79

Cyriocosmus ritae feeding.

https://youtu.be/gSVEbzdcLhE


Porrhothele antipodiana feeding.

https://youtu.be/lVVikSt0Y8c


Grammostola iheringi post moult feed.

https://youtu.be/RZ1KgUmSWd0


----------



## Basin79

Tried to tempt my newly shed Chilobrachys fimbriatus out. Failed.
https://youtu.be/MJu84qXsREY

Quick video of my stunning Poecilotheria subfusca lowland.
https://youtu.be/7fm7NZ6_aV0


----------



## Basin79

My T.blondi has shed.


----------



## Basin79

Porrhothele antipodiana orders a cricket in.

https://youtu.be/_Guf_7qa7gk


----------



## Basin79

After managing to get a quick video of her last night I managed to get some pics of her early doors this morning.

Poecilotheria subfusca lowland.


----------



## Basin79

My Grammostola pulchra moulted.


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp and Porrhothele antipodiana feeding.

https://youtu.be/ZqN0-ZIctK0


----------



## Basin79

Phidippus regius feeding off my hand.

https://youtu.be/9LtnOHJzkkQ


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> After managing to get a quick video of her last night I managed to get some pics of her early doors this morning.
> 
> Poecilotheria subfusca lowland.
> 
> imageimageimageimage


What a beauty! I used to have a huge adult female. Having a nose through this thread has brought back just how much I miss keeping them, might of just put an order or two in for some critters, oops.


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> What a beauty! I used to have a huge adult female. Having a nose through this thread has brought back just how much I miss keeping them, might of just put an order or two in for some critters, oops.


You won't regret it. I'm absolutely thrilled I decided to start keeping again.

Get a thread made when they arrive if you're able. This section needs more traffic.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> You won't regret it. I'm absolutely thrilled I decided to start keeping again.
> 
> Get a thread made when they arrive if you're able. This section needs more traffic.


Don't know why it's taken me so long to get the ball rolling.

Yeah I might do, I've noticed the whole forum has gone down hill since I was last on a good few years ago.


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> Don't know why it's taken me so long to get the ball rolling.
> 
> Yeah I might do, I've noticed the whole forum has gone down hill since I was last on a good few years ago.


It has yes. That's why it needs more members posting.

Even if it's normal or trivial for the keeper chances are it won't be to those you click on the thread. The post might get a question asked about it. OP answers and something is learnt. 

A day, week, month, year someone has a similar question and it's there for them to find.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> It has yes. That's why it needs more members posting.
> 
> Even if it's normal or trivial for the keeper chances are it won't be to those you click on the thread. The post might get a question asked about it. OP answers and something is learnt.
> 
> A day, week, month, year someone has a similar question and it's there for them to find.


Ah yes very true.

How do you put pictures up these days? Still photo bucket? Half the photos I can view and half show with multiple different error symbols/messages.


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> Ah yes very true.
> 
> How do you put pictures up these days? Still photo bucket? Half the photos I can view and half show with multiple different error symbols/messages.


I use the Tapatalk app. Photo bucket has messed up.


----------



## Zincubus

*New member, my inverts.*



Basin79 said:


> Phidippus regius feeding off my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/9LtnOHJzkkQ




That's truly amazing !!!
Better than half the nature stuff on our tellies !

How did you keep the bluebottle from flying off ?

How are you uploading videos ??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Zincubus said:


> That's truly amazing !!!
> Better than half the nature stuff on our tellies !
> 
> How did you keep the bluebottle from flying off ?
> 
> How are you uploading videos ??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My Hyllus diardi is far more impressive with the jumps.

Freshly hatched Z. They're unable to fly for a short while with perfect wings. Many have imperfect wings though so can't fly no matter what.

I use the imovie app to upload to youtube.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> I use the Tapatalk app. Photo bucket has messed up.


Ahh right I see. The tapatalk app seems really confusing need to get the hang of it.


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> Ahh right I see. The tapatalk app seems really confusing need to get the hang of it.


I've just made a thread on how to post pics.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/1197474-how-post-pictures-using-tapatalk.html


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> I've just made a thread on how to post pics.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/1197474-how-post-pictures-using-tapatalk.html


Ahh perfect thank you. Do you know of the top of your head how you upload via computer?


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> Ahh perfect thank you. Do you know of the top of your head how you upload via computer?


I don't I'm afraid as I only ever use my phone.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> I don't I'm afraid as I only ever use my phone.


No worries that's cool,

Back on the topic of inverts, where did you get your jumping spider from out of curiosity? Im on the lookout for one.


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> No worries that's cool,
> 
> Back on the topic of inverts, where did you get your jumping spider from out of curiosity? Im on the lookout for one.


Phidippus regius from eBay. My Hyllus diardi off TSS (The Spider Shop). TSS have got Hyllus diardi in now.

Martin French at BugzUK often has jumpers in too.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> Phidippus regius from eBay. My Hyllus diardi off TSS (The Spider Shop). TSS have got Hyllus diardi in now.
> 
> Martin French at BugzUK often has jumpers in too.


Perfect cheers.

Completely missed them on TSS earlier when I placed an order. True spiders actually terrify me so I tend to never look in that section.


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> Perfect cheers.
> 
> Completely missed them on TSS earlier when I placed an order. True spiders actually terrify me so I tend to never look in that section.


True spiders are phenomenal.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> True spiders are phenomenal.


I don't see it at all, anything from a tiny house spider to a huntsman and I'd run for the hills.

Just got back from travelling SE Asia and there was a huntsmen of sorts in one of our dorms, not exaggerating when I say it was the size of a small dinner plate with a thick body. A few tear left my eye when I was it run across the wall lets just say that.


----------



## Basin79

How can you type that? Just look what true spiders offer.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> How can you type that? Just look what true spiders offer.
> 
> imageimageimageimageimageimageimageimageimage


Jumping spiders look stunning and they don't bother me for some reason.

The middle 2 scare the life out of me.


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> Jumping spiders look stunning and they don't bother me for some reason.
> 
> The middle 2 scare the life out of me.


Absolutely no need to be scared. Fear is learned. Learn not to fear.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> Absolutely no need to be scared. Fear is learned. Learn not to fear.


I tried keeping a few true spiders before, but couldn't get past the fear. Especially when one of the huntsmen bolted when I was feeding it. That was when the trues were packed up and off to somewhere they can be loved haha.


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> I tried keeping a few true spiders before, but couldn't get past the fear. Especially when one of the huntsmen bolted when I was feeding it. That was when the trues were packed up and off to somewhere they can be loved haha.


A huntsman is perhaps not the best to get over your fear. Practice feeding house spiders, spiders outside. You'll get there if you want to.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> A huntsman is perhaps not the best to get over your fear. Practice feeding house spiders, spiders outside. You'll get there if you want to.


Tbh I think I'll stick to tarantulas and just admire the garden spiders from afar! 

The orb weavers I saw in Thailand were pretty cool though, more so the web than the spider but I could appreciate them from a distance.


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> Tbh I think I'll stick to tarantulas and just admire the garden spiders from afar!
> 
> The orb weavers I saw in Thailand were pretty cool though, more so the web than the spider but I could appreciate them from a distance.


Absolutely nowt wrong with that. 

I used to own an orb weaver. Phenomenal to watch.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> Absolutely nowt wrong with that.
> 
> I used to own an orb weaver. Phenomenal to watch.


What're they like to have in captivity? Because most of the webs were a metre plus.


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> What're they like to have in captivity? Because most of the webs were a metre plus.


Their webs are a metre plus because they need to capture a lot of prey. I kept mine in a 2ft exo terra and she built a great web.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> Their webs are a metre plus because they need to capture a lot of prey. I kept mine in a 2ft exo terra and she built a great web.


Bet it's cool to watch them make their webs.

Making my way through this thread, seems you have some pretty cool T's. How many inverts do you reckon you have all together?


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> Bet it's cool to watch them make their webs.
> 
> Making my way through this thread, seems you have some pretty cool T's. How many inverts do you reckon you have all together?


These are all my pets.

SPIDERS
Heteropoda lunula
Phidippus regius
Hyllus diardi
Sicarius terrosus
Porrhothele antipodiana
Gandanameno sp
Cyclocosmia ricketti
2 x Macrothele gigas

TARANTULAS (all female)
Brachypelma hamorii
Grammostola iheringi
Grammostola pulchra
Poecilotheria subfusca lowland
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
Theraphosa blondi
Cyriocosmus ritae
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Cyriopagopus hati hati
Pamphobeteus antinous
Idiothele mira
Caribena versicolor
Heteroscodra maculata

OTHER INVERTS
Hymenopus coronatus
Harpegnathos venator (colony)
2 x Psytalla horrida
Scolopendra hardwickei
Scolopendra viridicornis
Mastigoproctus giganteus

VERTS
Bullmastiff - Samson
Senegal parrot - Pandora
Tokay gecko - Zeus
Tri coloured hognose - Harley Quinn


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> These are all my pets.
> 
> SPIDERS
> Heteropoda lunula
> Phidippus regius
> Hyllus diardi
> Sicarius terrosus
> Porrhothele antipodiana
> Gandanameno sp
> Cyclocosmia ricketti
> 2 x Macrothele gigas
> 
> TARANTULAS (all female)
> Brachypelma hamorii
> Grammostola iheringi
> Grammostola pulchra
> Poecilotheria subfusca lowland
> Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
> Theraphosa blondi
> Cyriocosmus ritae
> Chilobrachys fimbriatus
> Cyriopagopus hati hati
> Pamphobeteus antinous
> Idiothele mira
> Caribena versicolor
> Heteroscodra maculata
> 
> OTHER INVERTS
> Hymenopus coronatus
> Harpegnathos venator (colony)
> 2 x Psytalla horrida
> Scolopendra hardwickei
> Scolopendra viridicornis
> Mastigoproctus giganteus
> 
> VERTS
> Bullmastiff - Samson
> Senegal parrot - Pandora
> Tokay gecko - Zeus
> Tri coloured hognose - Harley Quinn


Pretty good haul of critters you got there!

Centipedes though.. Now that's the real stuff of nightmares. Tokay gecko has always been on my wish list, don't seem them around as much as you did a few years back.


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> Pretty good haul of critters you got there!
> 
> Centipedes though.. Now that's the real stuff of nightmares. Tokay gecko has always been on my wish list, don't seem them around as much as you did a few years back.


Centipedes are absolutely remarkable.

Tokay geckos are phenomenal.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> Centipedes are absolutely remarkable.
> 
> Tokay geckos are phenomenal.


I just find them incredibly creepy. The way they move and everything. 

Fully grown tokay? They get a decent size don't they, I know there used to be a guy on here who had all the funky morphs under the sun. They were stunning.


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> I just find them incredibly creepy. The way they move and everything.
> 
> Fully grown tokay? They get a decent size don't they, I know there used to be a guy on here who had all the funky morphs under the sun. They were stunning.


Tokay are small/medium sized. Not a clue why there are morphs. They're r natural colours are unreal.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> Tokay are small/medium sized. Not a clue why there are morphs. They're r natural colours are unreal.


Can't beat a normal but some the calicos were pretty cool.


----------



## Basin79

The ever gorgeous Caribena versicolor.

https://youtu.be/zP9b9ZxX8hw


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> The ever gorgeous Caribena versicolor.
> 
> https://youtu.be/zP9b9ZxX8hw


When did the name change? :shock:


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> When did the name change? :shock:


A few months ago. I don't mind it. Bloody hate the Brachypelma smithi to Brachypelma hamorii though.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> A few months ago. I don't mind it. Bloody hate the Brachypelma smithi to Brachypelma hamorii though.


So it's a different genus to other Avics or have they all changed to Caribena?

B. Smithi is a classic!


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> So it's a different genus to other Avics or have they all changed to Caribena?
> 
> B. Smithi is a classic!


No, just the versicolor I think.

Smithi has gone to another Brachypelma now. The "Mexican red knee" is now Brachypelma hamorii. I still haven't brought myself to change the label on my girl's enclosure.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> No, just the versicolor I think.
> 
> Smithi has gone to another Brachypelma now. The "Mexican red knee" is now Brachypelma hamorii. I still haven't brought myself to change the label on my girl's enclosure.


Ahh strange. Keep the label!

Was expecting my delivery today but it's been delayed until tomorrow now. :sad:


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> Ahh strange. Keep the label!
> 
> Was expecting my delivery today but it's been delayed until tomorrow now. :sad:



That's a shitter. Bloody hate delays.


----------



## Basin79

My female Grammostola iheringi post moult. She's probably around 3.5 inch leg span now.


----------



## Basin79

Same pics as above in a 4k video.

https://youtu.be/5BQR4oIYFLk


----------



## Basin79

My Harpegnathos venator where out on the hunt.

https://youtu.be/bql6oDWWLVA


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> My Harpegnathos venator where out on the hunt.
> 
> https://youtu.be/bql6oDWWLVA


Never seen one of those before!


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> Never seen one of those before!


I'm not up on ants so I'd never heard of them before I saw them up for sale.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> I'm not up on ants so I'd never heard of them before I saw them up for sale.


Pretty cool find then!


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> Pretty cool find then!


Yeah. They're fantastic little rascals.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> Yeah. They're fantastic little rascals.


One of my invert orders arrived today, and the other one which was GUARANTEED yesterday containing livestock and all the equipment for todays bugs still hasn't been sent.

Nightmare :bash:


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> One of my invert orders arrived today, and the other one which was GUARANTEED yesterday containing livestock and all the equipment for todays bugs still hasn't been sent.
> 
> Nightmare :bash:


Annoying.


----------



## Basin79

Mastigoproctus giganteus update. It's been a while.

https://youtu.be/W1FJAu_q8pM


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola iheringi feeding.

https://youtu.be/vw6U44Tpax0


----------



## JustJack

At least I had a set up ready for this bad boy. All the others got temporary kitchen tuppaware for now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Trootle said:


> At least I had a set up ready for this bad boy. All the others got temporary kitchen tuppaware for now. image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've wanted them for a while but don't have the space for a big enough enclosure. They're about as "alien" an invert gets to my eyes. They're stunning.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> I've wanted them for a while but don't have the space for a big enough enclosure. They're about as "alien" an invert gets to my eyes. They're stunning.


Yeah they're one I never kept last time. Strangest things ever, think I have 2 males which is unfortunate but they're cool none the less.


----------



## Basin79

Not all feedings go to plan.

https://youtu.be/vAvMgRFBYX8


----------



## JustJack

The order finally arrived today, they chucked in a P. Metallica sling as a freebie to apologise for the delay. Result!


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> The order finally arrived today, they chucked in a P. Metallica sling as a freebie to apologise for the delay. Result!


Fingers crossed for a female.


----------



## Basin79

Cyriocosmus ritae feeding. A dwarf tarantula with a giant appetite.

https://youtu.be/cAsK8_0sWg4


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus antinous feeding.

https://youtu.be/Xy1wJSetvIY


----------



## Basin79

My newest pet has just arrived. A young Eresus moravicus. Absolutely stunning even at this size. Judging by the yellow flecks I've got a female.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> My newest pet has just arrived. A young Eresus moravicus. Absolutely stunning even at this size. Judging by the yellow flecks I've got a female.
> 
> imageimageimageimageimage


That's adorable!


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> That's adorable!


Aye. And if I am right and I've got a female she'll end up absolutely incredible.


----------



## JustJack

*New member, my inverts.*



Basin79 said:


> Aye. And if I am right and I've got a female she'll end up absolutely incredible.




Is it only the females that display the ladybird markings?


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> Is it only the females that display the ladybird markings?


Just the males. Females of this sp are black with a yellow "face"


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> Just the males. Females of this sp are black with a yellow "face"




Oh right I see! From TSS by any chance?


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> Oh right I see! From TSS by any chance?


Aye aye meat pie.


----------



## Addymk2

I need a jumper in my life.


----------



## JustJack

Addymk2 said:


> I need a jumper in my life.


You and me both!


----------



## Basin79

My Eresus moravicus has just fed with me for the first time. My Porrhothele antipodiana was hungry too.

https://youtu.be/s0kQNVOZ7Lk


----------



## Basin79

Got to see my T.blondi today. She's grown some.

The day I got her.








Today.









Feeding video.
https://youtu.be/OtVrcBvN5ZI


----------



## Basin79

Mastigoproctus giganteus feeding. Really do like these. 

https://youtu.be/6Fjtk0PHfLY


----------



## Zincubus

Addymk2 said:


> I need a jumper in my life.




Too jazzy ??











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus

*New member, my inverts.*



JustJack said:


> At least I had a set up ready for this bad boy. All the others got temporary kitchen tuppaware for now. image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I'm sure I was attacked by some of those whilst playing HalfLife on PC many years ago ... Scary looking critters !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJack

Zincubus said:


> I'm sure I was attacked by some of those whilst playing HalfLife on PC many years ago ... Scary looking critters !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Stuff off nightmares


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> Stuff off nightmares
> image


That's a fantastic pic.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> That's a fantastic pic.


Finally managed to dig my camera out thought I'd test it out on these guys.


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> Finally managed to dig my camera out thought I'd test it out on these guys.


I really like that pic. I'm going to try and get my vinegaroon from that angle.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> I really like that pic. I'm going to try and get my vinegaroon from that angle.




Luckily these guys are like statues so it's super easy to get a pic. 

Unlike these guys!


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> Luckily these guys are like statues so it's super easy to get a pic.
> 
> Unlike these guys!
> image


Yeah. I've got some inverts I'd love to get pics of. Sadly I doubt I will.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> Yeah. I've got some inverts I'd love to get pics of. Sadly I doubt I will.


What inverts are they?


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> What inverts are they?


Chilobrachys fimbriatus, Macrothele gigas, Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli, Harpegnathos venator are bloody hard because they don't stop still either.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> Chilobrachys fimbriatus, Macrothele gigas, Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli, Harpegnathos venator are bloody hard because they don't stop still either.


Ah yeah, I tricky bunch to photograph.

I picked up a small juvie P. Tigrinawesseli from a local reptile shop the other day and I don't think the think has stopped running round anytime something comes near the tub.


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> Ah yeah, I tricky bunch to photograph.
> 
> I picked up a small juvie P. Tigrinawesseli from a local reptile shop the other day and I don't think the think has stopped running round anytime something comes near the tub.


My lass has been hugely secretive for months now. Hopefully she'll be out and about soon as she must be getting hungry.


----------



## JustJack

http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/anthia-sexmaculata-p-3959.html#.WZC1J61lnUY

These guys look pretty funky!


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/anthia-sexmaculata-p-3959.html#.WZC1J61lnUY
> 
> These guys look pretty funky!


I've had their bigger cousins. They're absolute beasts. I've got a pic some where of the 2 I had. I was rehousing them or cleaning them out so put them in a container with a couple of adult male roaches.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> I've had their bigger cousins. They're absolute beasts. I've got a pic some where of the 2 I had. I was rehousing them or cleaning them out so put them in a container with a couple of adult male roaches.


What kinda set up did you have for them?


----------



## Basin79

I've also got a video on my youtube of the male having his wicked way on the back of the female and she was just running around hunting.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> imageimageimage
> 
> I've also got a video on my youtube of the male having his wicked way on the back of the female and she was just running around hunting.


Oh they're wicked! Looks like a roach massacre.


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> What kinda set up did you have for them?


I ended up giving them about 8" of sub sloped up towards the back. The female dug right to the bottom but I didn't get any eggs.

Not sure if it's still the case but a few years ago Bristol Zoo whete the only ones to ever breed them in captivity.


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> Oh they're wicked! Looks like a roach massacre.


Yeah. They just chase prey down then butcher them. These had absolutely no problems chewing through adult dubia roach.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> Yeah. They just chase prey down then butcher them. These had absolutely no problems chewing through adult dubia roach.


Makes you wonder what they'd do to your finger haha!

They're definitely on the ever expanding wish list.


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> Makes you wonder what they'd do to your finger haha!
> 
> They're definitely on the ever expanding wish list.


Doubt they could go through your skin but I certainly wasn't going to put my theory to the test. Their mandibles are massive.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> Doubt they could go through your skin but I certainly wasn't going to put my theory to the test. Their mandibles are massive.


Im sure they'd give a good chew none the less!

Do you know wheres the best place to get inverts these days? A few years ago they were a good handful of websites and the classifieds were full but all I come across is TSS and Bugzuk.


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> Im sure they'd give a good chew none the less!
> 
> Do you know wheres the best place to get inverts these days? A few years ago they were a good handful of websites and the classifieds were full but all I come across is TSS and Bugzuk.


I use those and Martin Goss. Virginia Cheesman I've used too in the past. Haven't used these Livestock yet but they have a nice variety. Classifieds on here is fantastic. As to is eBay.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> I use those and Martin Goss. Virginia Cheesman I've used too in the past. Haven't used these Livestock yet but they have a nice variety. Classifieds on here is fantastic. As to is eBay.


Completely forgot about those 2. Gonna have a little nose now.

£200 for a centipede?! Is that a typo or http://www.martingoss.co.uk/centipedes.html


----------



## Basin79

Rehoused my Theraphosa blondi.

https://youtu.be/Wz3zNxHDQs8

Rehoused my Sicarius terrosus.

https://youtu.be/AWkWxKvNcUU


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> Completely forgot about those 2. Gonna have a little nose now.
> 
> £200 for a centipede?! Is that a typo or Martin Goss - Centipedes


No. Not a typo. You've got to email Martin for an updated stock list. He doesn't update his site.


----------



## FishForLife2001

Just popping in to say the
_Sicarius_ video is brilliant.

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

FishForLife2001 said:


> Just popping in to say the
> _Sicarius_ video is brilliant.
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


They're comical little rascals.


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola iheringi feeding. She did a handstand!!!!

https://youtu.be/TvOoUSAzrak


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding.

https://youtu.be/RplurRFiPtU


----------



## Basin79

My BBB gets a locust. Grammostola pulchra feeding.

https://youtu.be/_SDBtwEo99I


----------



## Basin79

Finally got to see my Chilobrachys fimbriatus out.

https://youtu.be/SCuhC5AoXLY


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> Grammostola iheringi feeding. She did a handstand!!!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/TvOoUSAzrak


What a little stunner! Great feeding response.


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> What a little stunner! Great feeding response.


Yeah. She always acts like she's never been fed.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> Yeah. She always acts like she's never been fed.


Hahaha my L. parahybana is like that, complete dumpster.

Got an AF B. boehmei coming tomorrow, super excited.


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> Hahaha my L. parahybana is like that, complete dumpster.
> 
> Got an AF B. boehmei coming tomorrow, super excited.


Ah you bought her off here? She was a bargain.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> Ah you bought her off here? She was a bargain.


Yup! Couldn't turn that down. Only ever had slings of the species before.


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra viridicornis feeding.

https://youtu.be/wBVxZERuJbU


----------



## Basin79

My newest invert has arrived. Galeodes araneoides aka Camel spider.

https://youtu.be/maJN0RncY3A


----------



## Basin79

Galeodes araneoides feeding.


----------



## Basin79

4K pic video.

https://youtu.be/I6gOqf3vid8


----------



## Addymk2

Basin79 said:


> 4K pic video.
> 
> https://youtu.be/I6gOqf3vid8


Bloody hell last time I saw one of these it almost made its way into my boots!


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> Bloody hell last time I saw one of these it almost made its way into my boots!


Good job you noticed. Would have been a shame to squish it.


----------



## Addymk2

Basin79 said:


> Good job you noticed. Would have been a shame to squish it.


I noticed! Kept my eye on its burrow from then on, also saw one take out a massive dragon fly. Interesting critters


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> I noticed! Kept my eye on its burrow from then on, also saw one take out a massive dragon fly. Interesting critters


Aye but absolutely harmless.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> Galeodes araneoides feeding.
> 
> imageimageimageimageimageimage


They are my worst nightmare. True spiders have nothing on that monstrosity!


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> They are my worst nightmare. True spiders have nothing on that monstrosity!


They're absolutely harmless.


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> They're absolutely harmless.


They looked like they'd beat you up and run off with your wallet.


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> They looked like they'd beat you up and run off with your wallet.


Looks can be deceiving. They're honestly harmless.


----------



## Basin79

Honey for my Orchid. Hymenopus coronatus having breakfast.

https://youtu.be/Pxi9dBMtz5Q


----------



## Basin79

Galeodes araneoides. Breakfast time.

https://youtu.be/0llsR3mV-3A


----------



## Basin79

Dude where's my crib? Porrhothele antipodiana feeding.

https://youtu.be/SifzNRFXbW8


----------



## Basin79

My gorgeous Orchid mantis has died. Received her on February 21st as an adult.


----------



## Addymk2

Basin79 said:


> My gorgeous Orchid mantis has died. Received her on February 21st as an adult.


I have to say, that's a good run for an adult. Sorry for your loss mate


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> I have to say, that's a good run for an adult. Sorry for your loss mate


Yeah. Over 6 months is good going.


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola iheringi and Theraphosa blondi feeding 

https://youtu.be/QFGaL58D0uU


----------



## Basin79

A cricket giving my Porrhothele antipodiana the run around.

https://youtu.be/7NKeeAKaJDM


----------



## JustJack

Basin79 said:


> A cricket giving my Porrhothele antipodiana the run around.
> 
> https://youtu.be/7NKeeAKaJDM


Impressive webbing


----------



## Basin79

JustJack said:


> Impressive webbing


It would have looked a lot more impressive by now if I didn't have to rehouse her a few weeks ago.


----------



## staceyjr70

Wow

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra viridicornis and hardwickei feeding.

https://youtu.be/iXKrkm3ZSPo


----------



## Dungbug

Basin79 said:


> Scolopendra viridicornis and hardwickei feeding.
> 
> https://youtu.be/iXKrkm3ZSPo


Impressive creatures. : victory:


----------



## Basin79

Dungbug said:


> Impressive creatures. : victory:


Aye. Pedes are stunning inverts.


----------



## Dungbug

Basin79 said:


> Aye. Pedes are stunning inverts.


For sure, bit advanced for me at the moment..... Definitely someone I want to add to the collection further down the line though.


----------



## Basin79

Dungbug said:


> For sure, bit advanced for me at the moment..... Definitely someone I want to add to the collection further down the line though.


You won't regret it when you take the plunge.


----------



## Dungbug

Basin79 said:


> You won't regret it when you take the plunge.


For sure, I'll keep researching in the meantime


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola iheringi feeding plus Pamphobeteus antinous news.

https://youtu.be/Yr4XvJVEhpI


----------



## Basin79

Mastigoproctus giganteus feeding.

https://youtu.be/ezpVEr_LAdI


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola iheringi and Theraphosa blondi feeding. 

https://youtu.be/MULYQra8YbU


----------



## Basin79

Didn't manage to capture my Caribena versicolor out but did tempt my Chilobrachys fimbriatus out.

https://youtu.be/I2pS-lUwWWg


----------



## albinoboa

Love the pedes mate stunning


----------



## Basin79

albinoboa said:


> Love the pedes mate stunning


Aye. They're beautiful inverts.


----------



## Basin79

Porrhothele antipodiana feeding. She's an incredible little spider.

https://youtu.be/BGeGX9b4iYg

Pamphobeteus antinous feeding. She's putting some size on now.

https://youtu.be/Dn5Zzf5xm0A


----------



## Basin79

My adult female Cyriocosmus ritae has moulted.


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp and Eresus moravicus feeding.

I'm completely smitten with the Gandanameno sp lass. Just look at her "face" at 1.38.

https://youtu.be/SbYoM4rPXQQ


----------



## Basin79

My Theraphosa blondi lass is really coming on. Finally managed to take her lid off without her running into her burrow.

https://youtu.be/CovXO-fnFpo


----------



## Basin79

Theraphosa blondi growth. Same water dish.

01/02/17 - 17/09/17


----------



## Spike2707

Hi im a new member too and not sure how to use this site properly.
Just thought id say i love the blue and purple looking Ts. 
Ive never owned a spider. Im scared of them but theyre nice to look at!!


----------



## Basin79

Mastigoproctus giganteus feeding.

https://youtu.be/joeyTkoAddA


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus antinous feeding. Got to see her out.

https://youtu.be/EctL3miFfoc


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus antinous growth. Same leaf.

11/05/17









18/09/17


----------



## Basin79

Psytalla horrida feeding.

https://youtu.be/huJuO4DkABI


----------



## Basin79

Phidippus regius and Eresus moravicus feeding.

https://youtu.be/Gdpx5JfUjos


----------



## Basin79

Really happy with now these plants are going.


----------



## Basin79

My Hyllus diardi having a wander around.

https://youtu.be/h7cKSYf92VE


----------



## Basin79

New invert has trapped.

https://youtu.be/IKlse0QjdII


----------



## Basin79

Like the bloke who fell in front of a steam train. I'm chuffed to bits. First feed with me.

https://youtu.be/LsQZYsIomxA


----------



## Basin79

Porrhothele antipodiana feeding.

https://youtu.be/qkF65lyx-fE


----------



## Basin79

L2 Idolomantis diabolica. Already absolutely stunning.


----------



## Basin79

Cellar spider with eggs.


----------



## Basin79

Idiothele mira and Grammostola pulchra feeding.

https://youtu.be/NMIlFgd8b2E


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding.

https://youtu.be/MO3LGMZs8wU


----------



## Basin79

Mastigoproctus giganteus (giant vinegaroon) feeding.

https://youtu.be/FC4iiLvhQ10


----------



## Basin79

My Pamphobeteus antinous has started to move her water dish around. Well she inadvertently blocked off her entrance.

https://youtu.be/-Klzs20lY2U


----------



## Basin79

Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli.

https://youtu.be/gcsUi-Uu3Rc


----------



## Basin79

Chilobrachys fimbriatus feeding. 

https://youtu.be/eNgRTMPikpY


----------



## Basin79

Caribena versicolor feeding.

https://youtu.be/P_6LFUYGbMs


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding.

https://youtu.be/RklBBqETJLI


----------



## Mr Mister

Basin79 said:


> Idiothele mira and *Grammostola pulchra *feeding.
> 
> https://youtu.be/NMIlFgd8b2E


I have one, one of my fav spiders.


----------



## Basin79

Mr Mister said:


> I have one, one of my fav spiders.


Took me a while to find one. Well worth the wait.


----------



## Basin79

Theraphosa blondi feeding. Accept I bloody missed it.

https://youtu.be/q6Ww7dnq670


----------



## Mr Mister

Basin79 said:


> Took me a while to find one. Well worth the wait.


I generally prefer NW T's. And terrestrial.


----------



## Basin79

Mr Mister said:


> I generally prefer NW T's. And terrestrial.


I just like what I like. Not fussed if they're a NW, OW, terrestrial or arboreal. If they make me smile they get bought.


----------



## Mr Mister

Basin79 said:


> I just like what I like. Not fussed if they're a NW, OW, terrestrial or arboreal. If they make me smile they get bought.


I only have one OW now, an H Minax.


----------



## Basin79

Mr Mister said:


> I only have one OW now, an H Minax.


I've got a happy mix.

OW

Chilobrachys fimbriatus 
Cyriopagopus hati hati 
Heteroscodra maculata 
Idiothele mira 
Poecilotheria subfusca lowland 
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli 

NW

Brachypelma hamorii 
Caribena versicolor 
Cyriocosmus ritae 
Grammostola iheringi 
Grammostola pulchra
Pamphobeteus antinous 
Theraphosa blondi


----------



## Mr Mister

There's not as much decent out there for sale these days.


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp feeding.

https://youtu.be/uze7lFzQTCU


----------



## Basin79

Harpegnathos venator feeding.

https://youtu.be/mss6lAvXXZ4


----------



## Basin79

Harpegnathos venator.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Harpegnathos venator. The aftermath.

https://youtu.be/G-tA_9swvQ4


----------



## Mr Mister

Basin79 said:


> Harpegnathos venator. The aftermath.
> 
> https://youtu.be/G-tA_9swvQ4


That ant is huge


----------



## Basin79

Mr Mister said:


> That ant is huge


Yes. They're a large ant as they hunt alone.


----------



## Mr Mister

Here's something you've probably never had, Basin


https://youtu.be/WZqXfFgu9MQ

Doubt its possible to even buy such a thing


----------



## Mr Mister

How about one of these, Basin?

https://youtu.be/7homz6DMMpk


----------



## Mr Mister

Basin79 said:


> Yes. They're a large ant as they hunt alone.



Do they? How many do you have?


----------



## Basin79

Mr Mister said:


> Do they? How many do you have?


Yep. Never owned those.

Not sure how many are in my colony to be honest.


----------



## Mr Mister

Basin79 said:


> Yep. Never owned those.
> 
> Not sure how many are in my colony to be honest.


What are those little white things in the sub?


----------



## Basin79

Mr Mister said:


> What are those little white things in the sub?


Springtails.


----------



## Basin79

Mr Mister said:


> What are those little white things in the sub?


Springtails.


----------



## Basin79

Eresus moravicus rehouse.

https://youtu.be/jvEtTeP5Fi0


----------



## Basin79

Phidippus regius having a wander.

https://youtu.be/pC7s_GM408w


----------



## Basin79

Hyllus diardi having a wander around.

https://youtu.be/W7Yyv7OpCI8


----------



## Basin79

Psytalla horrida feeding.

https://youtu.be/OTlt-F8f56k


----------



## Basin79

This absolute stunner arrived a little earlier. Pamphobeteus sp Costa. Quick pics as I wanted to grab some but didn't want to stress her out. 

Hopefully I'll get some better ones once she's settled.


----------



## Basin79

Absolutely over the moon. I knew my Idolomantis diabolica was due to shed. Well I nipped upstairs and noticed a moult was imminent. 26 mins later it was all over with. Absolutely phenomenonal to watch. Took this pic through an air hole.


----------



## reece_p

where do you find all the room for that zoo of yours? lol


----------



## Basin79

reece_p said:


> where do you find all the room for that zoo of yours? lol


I don't have many pets at all really.


----------



## Basin79

2 moults.

Idolomantis diabolica.

https://youtu.be/RY7SGJtYxg4

Scolopendra viridicornis.

https://youtu.be/376a_cEUy0c


----------



## Basin79

Eresus moravicus feeding. Bonus Gandanameno sp at the end.

https://youtu.be/0ZMROX2J4FI


Porrhothele antipodiana feeding.

https://youtu.be/Ox6sFwcv39c


----------



## Basin79

Cyriocosmus ritae feeding. 

https://youtu.be/ldKca0iLfMA

Pamphobeteus sp Costa feeding.


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra viridicornis post moult.

https://youtu.be/VNvMxfSxDaQ


----------



## Basin79

I noticed my Grammostola iheringi had flipped earlier. Anyway I went to check and she'd just got unway. Plonked myself on the floor and proceeded to watch the show. 

Whilst this was going on I saw that my Poecilotheria subfusca lowland was out and in a good pose. I reckon with her legs stretched out fully she'd be 18cm. Definitely put a fair bit of size on since I bought her.










Done and dusted. Can't wait to see how much size she's put.









My T.blondi is in premoult too. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## Basin79

Had to rehouse one of my Macrothele gigas.

https://youtu.be/55qi06AvdXk


----------



## Basin79

Well, it is Friday the 13th.

https://youtu.be/ILlZ5rbW3RM


----------



## Basin79

Noticed one of my Harpegnathos venator was different than the others.

https://youtu.be/u8cLkBFHnWY


----------



## Basin79

A rare Poecilotheria subfusca lowland feeding video.

https://youtu.be/6pt-8Pd9Da8


----------



## Basin79

Idolomantis diabolica post moult feed.

https://youtu.be/ZYySpjGaZxs


----------



## Basin79

You can see the difference here. 1st pic is a screen shot of the video so doesn't have the details of the 2nd pic. But you can clearly see a difference in the colouration of the "thighs".


----------



## Basin79

Basin79 said:


> You can see the difference here. 1st pic is a screen shot of the video so doesn't have the details of the 2nd pic. But you can clearly see a difference in the colouration of the "thighs".
> 
> imageimage


I've just been told that she is a new worker who hasn't fully hardened yet.


----------



## Basin79

Sicarius terrosus.

https://youtu.be/ME34gKtXWCw


----------



## Basin79

A quick Heteroscodra maculata feeding vid.

https://youtu.be/1q9qpkqI2eU


----------



## Basin79

Clubber Lang. My beautiful Mastigoproctus giganteus.

https://youtu.be/EfKIGLI9O5M


----------



## Mr Mister

Basin79 said:


> Sicarius terrosus.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ME34gKtXWCw



Strong venom but not known to bite, even when seriously tested.


----------



## Basin79

Mr Mister said:


> Strong venom but not known to bite, even when seriously tested.


Aye. They're incredibly laid back considering their bite.


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa feeding video.

https://youtu.be/9yJ59JX2wQI


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa feeding pics. Just bloody look at her.


----------



## Basin79

Basin79 said:


> Sicarius terrosus.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ME34gKtXWCw


Well he was hungry this time.

https://youtu.be/G3qdV3DUUSA


----------



## Basin79

Arboreal tarantula showcase. Well 4 out of 5 of them.

https://youtu.be/q4oLumkLwDw


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my Idolomantis diabolica a honey treat.

https://youtu.be/xp8kvW4dGGA


----------



## Basin79

Picture reel of some of my tarantulas and spiders.

https://youtu.be/Ug_hwSWFoAQ


----------



## Basin79

Idiothele mira feeding. Don't step on my blue suede shoes.
https://youtu.be/E2IbWAzlT-0

Grammostola iheringi feeding.
https://youtu.be/3kDSzlQp2Og

Porrhothele antipodiana feeding.
https://youtu.be/_J4SKzTkm18


----------



## Basin79

Chilobrachys fimbriatus feeding.
https://youtu.be/tCGCHPNj4AU

Brachypelma hamorii feeding.
https://youtu.be/piaAXV51EmU

Pamphobeteus sp Costa and antinous feeding.
https://youtu.be/8fryseHs6b8

Scolopendra viridicornis post moult feed.
https://youtu.be/H6C9_DQ8Kzc


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra viridicornis feeding on a morio worm.


----------



## Basin79

Not the best feeding video of my Cyriocosmus ritae. Very clunky and awkward. But at least the little rascal came out. 
https://youtu.be/KZe3VzFNHXA

Grammostola iheringi feeding.
https://youtu.be/EmOAVMdMQ84


----------



## Basin79

Threat posture off my L3 Idolomantis diabolica. Little rascal. 

https://youtu.be/ug6LQUvJOD4


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/aaFdsRPW6PE


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding.
https://youtu.be/FglHqB1vTfQ

Scolopendra viridicornis feeding.
https://youtu.be/wb4C4G3fEkY


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola iheringi feeding.
https://youtu.be/vcfG_H4aFls

Pamphobeteus sp Costa feeding.
https://youtu.be/S43YEERRxtk


----------



## Basin79

Great news and terrible news.

https://youtu.be/B4p6Owz9KiE


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa feeding.
https://youtu.be/aXMVtcdO-2E

Grammostola iheringi feeding.
https://youtu.be/hhJn7nclLQI

Idiothele mira feeding.
https://youtu.be/At117PoxyJA


----------



## Basin79

Cyriocosmus ritae update.

https://youtu.be/aqMym_8R4tU

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding.

https://youtu.be/bSdsA2Xqh-g

Scolopendra viridicornis feeding.

https://youtu.be/3yOHsFXH6CE

Scolopendra viridicornis. Just look at her.


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola iheringi feeding.
https://youtu.be/DTV_yASWw-4

Pamphobeteus sp Costa.
https://youtu.be/7HJI1QwM5yc

Chilobrachys fimbriatus feeding.
https://youtu.be/wFI8Nix71pM

Caribena versicolor.
https://youtu.be/hq0mLfLugPc

Brachypelma hamorii feeding. 
https://youtu.be/Bi3msdUhwJo


----------



## Basin79

Idolomantis diabolica. Quick update of sorts. 

https://youtu.be/QaZhVw6TRg8


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/9D_gGI8eM-0


----------



## Basin79

Chilobrachys fimbriatus feeding.
https://youtu.be/p2SYBhttG7E

Grammostola iheringi feeding.
https://youtu.be/GZZJzdQ5GRc

Grammostola pulchra feeding.
https://youtu.be/HI2waa04SYI


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra viridicornis feeding.

https://youtu.be/byP38nsDXzs


----------



## Basin79

Eresus moravicus feeding. 

https://youtu.be/HWelXca4mbk


----------



## Basin79

Juvenile Sicarius thomisoides feeding. 

https://youtu.be/0hyPoee9Bq4


----------



## Basin79

Psytalla horrida feeding. 

https://youtu.be/TrgqnLxQTrg


----------



## Basin79

My L3 Idolomantis diabolica is now a much larger L4.

https://youtu.be/jHQCXA8wlnQ


----------



## Basin79

My T.blondi lass moulted yesterday. Her 4th since I got her earlier this year. She's certainly putting on some size now.

https://youtu.be/qzxKHwfCLp4










Also a quick video of my Poecilotheria subfusca lowland. It's a rubbish video but I get so little footage of her I've posted it anyway.

https://youtu.be/c-LEOwu1hRk


----------



## Basin79

A cellar spider eating a blue bottle I fed her.


----------



## x497

Nice pics , what camera are you using?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Thank you very much. A Nikon D5500.


----------



## Basin79

Post moult treat for my Idolomantis diabolica.

https://youtu.be/HycdLb3ablg


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/ZepXHu-j9NU


----------



## Basin79

The cutest thing you'll see today. My juvenile Sicarius thomisoides burying.

https://youtu.be/1Hd1ySFZqpM


----------



## Lesley 200000

Hey where abouts are you and have you got a price list please


----------



## Basin79

Lesley 200000 said:


> Hey where abouts are you and have you got a price list please


I'm not sure what's happened. Like I've just replied to your PM. I don't have any tarantulas for sale.


----------



## Basin79

My Sicarius thomisoides has moulted. Wasn't sure whether these had the same "layout" as tarantulas but thanks to a few kind humans on Instagram I've been educated on the matter. 

I now have 2 males. A MM male and now this juvenile male. I'm a little bit disappointed but not too much. Males look similar to the females and still live a good few years. 

https://youtu.be/FQ82V5_iLlk


----------



## Basin79

Zeus didn't want the F/T mouse I got out for him as a treat. So, waste not want not. 

https://youtu.be/oJmdiL7RC2k


----------



## Basin79

I for this small slug earlier and was surprised to find it was transparent. I've never seen a transparent slug before. It had a few tiny mites running around it.


----------



## Basin79

Porrhothele antipodiana post moult feed.
https://youtu.be/psGHhNwdIZ8

Idiothele mira feeding.
https://youtu.be/OSAWGfwlFbs

Pamphobeteus sp Costa feeding.
https://youtu.be/GdQrYwkwQio

Grammostola iheringi feeding.
https://youtu.be/v9jciLHiWUI


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa feeding pics.


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola iheringi feeding pics.


----------



## Basin79

Sicarius thomisoides post moult feed. Small juvenile male.

https://youtu.be/WqNchvUql5M


----------



## Basin79

Adult female Chilobrachys fimbriatus.

https://youtu.be/4dyK8B2njjU

Not the best pics but I didn't want to annoy the beautiful gal.


----------



## Basin79

Rehoused my young female juvenile T.blondi so took the opportunity to grab some pics. After her recent moult she actually looks like a T.blondi now. 

https://youtu.be/bJoFxNkjyxE


----------



## Basin79

Rehoused my young juvenile female Pamphobeteus antinous. After her recent shed I thought she was in need of more space. 

https://youtu.be/89tTKvLRn74


----------



## Basin79

Decided to rehouse my Mastigoproctus giganteus.

https://youtu.be/AH25Q5eEq4o


----------



## Basin79

Some feeding videos. 

Porrhothele antipodiana.
https://youtu.be/XrtWhjfkHIA

Sicarius thomisoides.
https://youtu.be/KqQHncwO7G4

Theraphosa blondi.
https://youtu.be/sGngJvB4o6Y

Scolopendra viridicornis.
https://youtu.be/UiHQI2LkAbQ


----------



## Basin79

Double post.


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola iheringi feeding.

https://youtu.be/-m16EBXPYFY


----------



## Basin79

Some pics of my juvenile female Eresus moravicus and a blue bottle fly.


----------



## Basin79

Idiothele mira feeding.

https://youtu.be/SkHRKIE0ceM


----------



## Basin79

Knock knock.

"Who's there?".

https://youtu.be/ipYxjCWk74k


----------



## Basin79

I'm the very proud and fortunate owner of one of these beautiful jumping spiders again. A juvenile female Hyllus diardi.

https://youtu.be/IlJ8snWA738


----------



## Basin79

This gorgeous girl also arrived today. An Opistophthalmus glabrifrons.

https://youtu.be/SrvdIWG90dI


----------



## Basin79

Nom nom nom.


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra viridicornis feeding.

https://youtu.be/FwuNdWTumyI


----------



## Basin79

My gorgeous Gandanameno sp female. 

https://youtu.be/3VHgVfcCUvc


----------



## Basin79

A few more feeding videos.

Grammostola.
https://youtu.be/1dk5gskeNuA

Chilobrachys fimbriatus.
https://youtu.be/x_Ayksr6wH4

Opistophthalmus glabrifrons.
https://youtu.be/pQU-oJ4Jt6g


----------



## Basin79

Hyllus diardi. Her first feed with me.

https://youtu.be/v4z5dMLwwT4


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra viridicornis.

https://youtu.be/_OYtMKwUeFE


----------



## Basin79

Rehoused my Scolopendra viridicornis.
https://youtu.be/MSw3MiIgbzQ

Some pics of her feeding.









Had a mess about with black and white.


----------



## Basin79

This gorgeous little girl has just trapped. Juvenile Pelinobius muticus.

https://youtu.be/_YMbpE0svtk


----------



## Basin79

Well I think it's fair to say her majesty has warmed up. Little rascal.


----------



## Basin79

Had my Hyllus diardi out for some enrichment. 

https://youtu.be/6arwOesO7Ms


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/esJ7FFkex64










Unfortunately this pic was too dark. So I decided to have a mess as I liked it.


----------



## Baldpoodle

Nice cricket shot!


----------



## Basin79

Idiothele mira.
https://youtu.be/-Qh9VzWmln0

Cyriocosmus ritae out and about.
https://youtu.be/Zt3XipiuNtU


----------



## Basin79

Tried to tempt my Cyriopagopus hati hati out. Failed. Just watched it again. And yes you're right. The bugger got away. She's not due a moult yet. I'll have a look under her enclosure and see if I can see the morio. If not I'll put a slice of pear on the sub. If it's not under the pear in the morning I'll completely redo her enclosure again and give her deeper sub.

https://youtu.be/mLXoM-d1QU0


----------



## Basin79

After a morio worm sneaked away yesterday I completely gutted my adult female's Cyriopagopus hati hati enclosure out. Found the morio worm. Finally got some pics of her. Not as many as I'd have liked but I'm not complaining. 










https://youtu.be/nspluSNBtCE


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/YXCIcr_7lGc


----------



## Basin79

Some pics of my Chilobrachys fimbriatus, Grammostola iheringi, Cyriocosmus ritae and Theraphosa blondi.


----------



## Basin79

Some pictures of my Hyllus diardi.


----------



## Basin79

Fed this gorgeous gal and thought I'd be rude not to grab some pics. 










https://youtu.be/U372aYtIbUs


----------



## Basin79

My juvenile male Sicarius thomisoides jumping out then burrowing in the sand. 

https://youtu.be/chgkwJHQGTo


----------



## Basin79

Theraphosa blondi feeding.
https://youtu.be/0RkGpjCTat8

Scolopendra viridicornis feeding.
https://youtu.be/eQBt38Sr8u4

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding.
https://youtu.be/J-M79be3Q8g


----------



## Basin79

Mastigoproctus giganteus out and about.

https://youtu.be/-4NODKCQyPQ


----------



## Basin79

Rehoused my gorgeous little Gandanameno sp earlier. 

https://youtu.be/6mlrrzRhvEo










These look sinister. Strange for such a cutie pie.


----------



## Basin79

Then and now.

12th August 2016









31st January 2018


----------



## Basin79

A trio of feeding videos. Theraphosa blondi, Grammostola iheringi and Grammostola pulchra.

https://youtu.be/nJ0TW2zq26o
https://youtu.be/Ehs8OZZAN7s
https://youtu.be/6UzzSL7Af4c


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola iheringi feeding.
https://youtu.be/nvdvPXYGC4s

Theraphosa blondi feeding.
https://youtu.be/6JfHtIJxPZc


----------



## Basin79

Cyriopagopus hati hati.
https://youtu.be/84ouvIcSYfs

Caribena versicolor.
https://youtu.be/PxdwYbrlFdo


----------



## Basin79

Sicarius thomisoides hunting but not feeding.
https://youtu.be/VPCqzEHhYKo

Eresus moravicus feeding. 
https://youtu.be/oTTyClzQdfg


----------



## Basin79

Idiothele mira feeding.
https://youtu.be/OEjYI_qyT0Q

Grammostola iheringi feeding.
https://youtu.be/PVb7GYOwkeE

Theraphosa blondi feeding.
https://youtu.be/2ZkstqNBJ7k


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp feeding and update.
https://youtu.be/uyVjvgxbaVk

Grammostola pulchra feeding.
https://youtu.be/IOk9S2NTdGU

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding.
https://youtu.be/LR2Flu48MQk


----------



## Marcia

Basin79 said:


> Then and now.
> 
> 12th August 2016
> imageimage
> 
> 31st January 2018
> imageimageimage


Wow:flrt:

Those pics are amazing :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

A few feeding videos. Brachypelma hamorii, Cyriopagopus hati hati and Chilobrachys fimbriatus.

https://youtu.be/DvF-bvlftT0
https://youtu.be/Dc9URftVPF8
https://youtu.be/xdIRKl-x7EI


----------



## Basin79

A couple of native spiders. 

House spider.
https://youtu.be/cw3ybKUvsZQ

Cellar spider.
https://youtu.be/b-d5HKBXRaU


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra viridicornis aka the Peruvian giant centipede.

https://youtu.be/nGPGXgFk21A


----------



## Basin79

A couple of little cutey pies. Eresus moravicus and Gandanameno.

https://youtu.be/mcMQGq_G6oE


----------



## Basin79

Like the man who was hit by the steam train I'm chuffed to bits. Opistophthalmus glabrifrons.

https://youtu.be/tAPXLnIrtfQ


----------



## Basin79

Cyriocosmus ritae, possibly about to moult.
https://youtu.be/-QIOMA4ExiU

Idiothele mira feeding. 
https://youtu.be/Tyv3T5li9hc


----------



## Basin79

I bloody will get a good feeding video of this gorgeous lass someday. But not today.

https://youtu.be/qHRlhAwjsM0


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra viridicornis having a wander.

https://youtu.be/x8uAHbd1nRY


----------



## Basin79

A very quick video of my Theraphosa blondi.
https://youtu.be/ntmJNEzPWNU

Chilobrachys fimbriatus.
https://youtu.be/6JlFLzxo_QU


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa.


----------



## Basin79

Upright. She looks to have retained her beautiful colourful carapace and has put on a fair amount of size.


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa update.

https://youtu.be/DPuqZBPcCfY


----------



## Basin79

2 new arrivals. 

Adult female Phlogiellus crassipes (needs a moult).









Unsexed Poecilotheria ornata sling.









https://youtu.be/w_ZJXqniIEk


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa post moult feed.

https://youtu.be/XsV0EIKEcz4


----------



## Basin79

Poecilotheria ornata. First feed with me.
https://youtu.be/GfxTVGq0ChQ

Pamphobeteus sp Costa feeding.
https://youtu.be/j_XXdsfX9vc


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa.










Look at her legs!!!!!!!


----------



## Basin79

Same pics in a video.

https://youtu.be/D7aypWU-iiA


----------



## Callysplace

Lovely collection ?


----------



## Callysplace

Callysplace said:


> Lovely collection /QUOTE]


----------



## Callysplace

So sorry I'm getting used to the settings on this forum, apologies for the question mark in my previous post!


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my pet hole. Pelinobius muticus.

https://youtu.be/TSjhFbgw6hw


----------



## Basin79

Sicarius thomisoides feeding.

https://youtu.be/TQ6jhk-_rJ0


----------



## Basin79

Eratigena atrica aka UK house spider.


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola iheringi and Pamphobeteus sp Costa feedings.
https://youtu.be/y7cNy3bgQIo
https://youtu.be/sjnsuKbhvyc


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola pulchra.
https://youtu.be/FefNdLqPn74

Idiothele mira. And it's not that I don't enjoy watching all of my tarantulas but seeing this gorgeous girl feed is just unreal.
https://youtu.be/iin-mGAY4BM


----------



## Basin79

Chilobrachys fimbriatus.

https://youtu.be/W27jG6NvJtw


----------



## Basin79

Mastigoproctus giganteus. 

https://youtu.be/9yiQR28vc5o


----------



## Basin79

My last surviving Psytalla horrida. 

Something was odd about these. Lost loads. Ended up with 2. Received them on the 23rd July 2016. Lost the other one recently. It still hadn't moulted to adulthood. 










Sadly these are too dark.









Made them black and white.


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp feeding.
https://youtu.be/BQpqTQTn59A

Pamphobeteus sp Costa.
https://youtu.be/aHVqTLXubIM


----------



## Basin79

Mastigoproctus giganteus out and about.

https://youtu.be/1VbMTg2LZcs


----------



## Basin79

Took some quick pics whilst my Mastigoproctus giganteus was out. Not very good as I had to rush. As expected she quickly went to ground.


----------



## Basin79

My juvenile female Pamphobeteus sp Costa feeding on an adult locust.


----------



## Basin79

Often overlooked and just tossed into your pet's enclosure but the humble locust is a beautiful invert.


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola iheringi feeding.
https://youtu.be/hEa4MkigPgg

Pamphobeteus sp Costa feeding.
https://youtu.be/MTMPwFJOrr0


----------



## Basin79

New pet!!!!!!!! L4 Rhombodera basalis. Didn't want to stress her out so just grabbed a few quick pics.


----------



## Basin79

So chuffed. Rhombodera basalis. First feed with me.
https://youtu.be/4xr5PAj6rDQ

Idiothele mira. She's bloody quick.
https://youtu.be/Auokbiycwdg

Scolopendra viridicornis.
https://youtu.be/5tXyuLxN2yo


----------



## Basin79

Well I was wrong. My Caribena versicolor wasn't in premoult. She's laid an eggsack. Non viable.


----------



## Basin79

Chilobrachys fimbriatus. She was a fantastic model so she got a locust for her trouble. 

https://youtu.be/nPEOmkInJ1k


----------



## Basin79

So here's why she earned that locust.


----------



## richardhind

I don’t do spiders at all , but they are some really great pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> I don’t do spiders at all , but they are some really great pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spiders are fantastic. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Basin79

Mastigoproctus giganteus on a morio worm.


----------



## Mantodea

Beaut. <3


----------



## Basin79

Mastigoproctus giganteus feeding video.

https://youtu.be/ha9Y3A0Ygww


----------



## Basin79

Woke up to find my Sicarius thomisoides had moulted. 

https://youtu.be/sqLYmUdm3JY


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa feeding.
https://youtu.be/-P5Sg-CGuYY

Grammostola iheringi feeding + update.
https://youtu.be/pcYFHriXQB8


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa feeding on an adult locust.


----------



## Basin79

My little Rhombodera basalis was hungry. 

https://youtu.be/yWUJ15kBhQ4


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola pulchra feeding.

https://youtu.be/OTOD53wQTtk


----------



## Bombjack

Where do you get your mantis's from?


----------



## Basin79

Bombjack said:


> Where do you get your mantis's from?


Martin at BugzUK usually. Although I have bought off ebay too. TSS sell them as does Metamorphosis.


----------



## Basin79

This little lass was out of her trapdoor and having a wander. Always an absolute pleasure to see her out. Idiothele mira.

https://youtu.be/DHAU8cGo5Q0


----------



## Basin79

A bit if fun with my Idiothele mira.

https://youtu.be/Y_6mVwl-g0A


----------



## fazzer

Nice one Basin like it ! Lol


----------



## Basin79

Eratigena atrica aka UK house spider feeding and update. 

https://youtu.be/7mPbtlqqJpk


----------



## jcci

Gorgeous spiders! Especially that Pulchra! I have a Grammostola Pulchripes myself and they're my favorite species.


----------



## Basin79

jcci said:


> Gorgeous spiders! Especially that Pulchra! I have a Grammostola Pulchripes myself and they're my favorite species.


Aye, they seem very popular. And for good reason. Bonny tarantulas.


----------



## Basin79

This gorgeous little lass was hungry again so made a video with a bit of a difference. 3 smaller meals instead of just 1 large 1. 

https://youtu.be/Rk9qkyCmxgg


----------



## richardhind

Amazing pics,great detail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> Amazing pics,great detail
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much.


----------



## fazzer

Hi Basin didn’t know you liked aranomorphs as well . I’m on the hunt went the weather pics up for some segestria Florentina , they’ve been spreading out from Bristol docks for years . Another stronghold is Gloucester , which is only 30 minutes from me , I would imagine that there already in my location of Worcester just not many about yet . I used to window fit and I was always finding them behind the old window frames when I worked in Bristol , some really big females . I found a few last season but they were small , I’ll look properly this time and get some big old girls . There being steadily shipped around the uk in timber etc from Bristol


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Hi Basin didn’t know you liked aranomorphs as well . I’m on the hunt went the weather pics up for some segestria Florentina , they’ve been spreading out from Bristol docks for years . Another stronghold is Gloucester , which is only 30 minutes from me , I would imagine that there already in my location of Worcester just not many about yet . I used to window fit and I was always finding them behind the old window frames when I worked in Bristol , some really big females . I found a few last season but they were small , I’ll look properly this time and get some big old girls . There being steadily shipped around the uk in timber etc from Bristol


I think I had one in a piece of cork bark. Managed to get a few vids. He/she disappeared into the cork bark at some point and I never found it. Even after carefully ripping it apart. It was only little but smart to watch.


----------



## fazzer

If I get multiples I’ll send some your way , there cracking spiders especially when set up right . They need a hole to make there home in and make there trap web , with lines radiating out from the lair .There trip wires basically , they then sit inside the lair waiting for passing prey to trip a line . She’ll be sat inside with those cool green chelicerae on show . Hopefully find some big ones this year , I’ve had some that have been a bigger than tegenaria gigantia , bulkier .


----------



## Basin79

Oh I know. Here's a couple of vids I got of mine. 

A screen shot I got at the time. Not good. 










https://youtu.be/cTa0nFUe5E0

https://youtu.be/uXQXrUqTkxA


----------



## Basin79

It looks like my Cyriopagopus sp Hati Haiti has purposefully hooked onto her silk to raise her carapace off the floor to moult. Now it appears she's done this to make moulting easier. She can let gravity help her out. 

What's your take on it?


----------



## fazzer

Cool vids , liked the link . I’ve really not much experience with Hati Hati . I bought an adult pair at last years BTS . Male lived with the female for a couple of months , she didn’t eat him he died naturally. Then not long after she moulted , she wasn’t due a moult so I thought maybe something had gone wrong during mating and she was perhaps trying to put an injury right . I found her a few days later stretched out as if drying out after the moult dead ! She looked in perfect condition . Absolutely gutted as what a stunning species . I’m hoping to find some more this year and hopefully have some success breeding .


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Cool vids , liked the link . I’ve really not much experience with Hati Hati . I bought an adult pair at last years BTS . Male lived with the female for a couple of months , she didn’t eat him he died naturally. Then not long after she moulted , she wasn’t due a moult so I thought maybe something had gone wrong during mating and she was perhaps trying to put an injury right . I found her a few days later stretched out as if drying out after the moult dead ! She looked in perfect condition . Absolutely gutted as what a stunning species . I’m hoping to find some more this year and hopefully have some success breeding .


Gutting. Absolutely gutting. Surprised nowt happened with the male and female co-inhabiting.


----------



## Basin79

Basin79 said:


> It looks like my Cyriopagopus sp Hati Haiti has purposefully hooked onto her silk to raise her carapace off the floor to moult. Now it appears she's done this to make moulting easier. She can let gravity help her out.
> 
> What's your take on it?
> 
> imageimageimage


Just had a quick peek. Back to normal.


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa feeding. Watch those fingers!!!!!!!

https://youtu.be/Bt4gQSqIRKw


----------



## richardhind

Man that was fast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Done and dusted. One freshly moulted adult female Cyriopagopus sp Hati Haiti.


----------



## Basin79

Sicarius thomisoides feeding. 

https://youtu.be/_cZ6oRuJKBc


----------



## fazzer

Wow I didn’t know you could still get those . I had some about 25 years ago ! Had trouble moving them on when I was forced to come out the hobby temporarily . The late Ann web the founder of the BTS had them off me , and at the time there was noises about them being moved onto the DWA . If I remember rightly there was a ban on sales not long after . Obviously got sorted out then . Where did you get it from Basin ?


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Wow I didn’t know you could still get those . I had some about 25 years ago ! Had trouble moving them on when I was forced to come out the hobby temporarily . The late Ann web the founder of the BTS had them off me , and at the time there was noises about them being moved onto the DWA . If I remember rightly there was a ban on sales not long after . Obviously got sorted out then . Where did you get it from Basin ?


This little rascal was bought from here.


----------



## Basin79

Psytalla horrida feeding. 

https://youtu.be/GmWbUdYbiew


----------



## Basin79

Rhombodera basalis update. 

https://youtu.be/luX4OrFumXM


----------



## fazzer

Hi Basin have you got it sorted yet , the gigas fiasco ?


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Hi Basin have you got it sorted yet , the gigas fiasco ?


Not yet. First of all I want to know what the actual sp is. Then I want some money back as the other Macrothele aren't as expensive as gigas.


----------



## fazzer

I enquired after those as well but got no reply . If they are the Spanish funnels , cool spiders still but fairly common and a lot easier to get hold of than gigas . The seller was probably sold them as gigas in good faith somewhere down the line so I sympathise in that respect . It’s when a seller knows exactly what they are and palms them off to unsuspecting buyers , that’s unforgivable and crosses the line . Has the seller been in touch in regards to a refund , or partial refund ?


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> I enquired after those as well but got no reply . If they are the Spanish funnels , cool spiders still but fairly common and a lot easier to get hold of than gigas . The seller was probably sold them as gigas in good faith somewhere down the line so I sympathise in that respect . It’s when a seller knows exactly what they are and palms them off to unsuspecting buyers , that’s unforgivable and crosses the line . Has the seller been in touch in regards to a refund , or partial refund ?



No. PM'd him a few days ago but according to his profile he hasn't been for for a couple of weeks.


----------



## fazzer

It’s like when dealers try to sell people Hysterocrates Hercules , honest guvnor this one came direct from a European breeder so it must be lol . The species has never been in the hobby and unlikely to be in the future either . Gets my goat man


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> It’s like when dealers try to sell people Hysterocrates Hercules , honest guvnor this one came direct from a European breeder so it must be lol . The species has never been in the hobby and unlikely to be in the future either . Gets my goat man


I'm mad that they're not gigas as I used to have a beautiful female. Bought 2 slings hoping I'd get at least 1 female. 

These are nice little spiders. Put down loads of silk. But I wouldn't have bought them if I knew they weren't gigas.


----------



## Basin79

Clubber Lang helps herself to a morio worm.

https://youtu.be/T1MZFpTYOnc


----------



## fazzer

Yes m8 I hear you , it’s not good . I remember that big female she was a stunner . To be honest after seeing those pictures of her I started looking for one . What happened with her ? Did you manage to pair her up ?


----------



## fazzer

Clubber Lang lol where did you get it from ? Meant to grab a couple at last years BTS show , there on the list for this years show , not seen any advertised recently


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Yes m8 I hear you , it’s not good . I remember that big female she was a stunner . To be honest after seeing those pictures of her I started looking for one . What happened with her ? Did you manage to pair her up ?


Lost her after a moult. She moulted fine but was dead a few days later. 




fazzer said:


> Clubber Lang lol where did you get it from ? Meant to grab a couple at last years BTS show , there on the list for this years show , not seen any advertised recently


At first I thought you meant where did I get the name from. A book that hasn't watched Rocky.

I got her off Martin at BugzUK. He had some in the last time I checked too.

*Edit yep. He's still got some for sale.


----------



## fazzer

Lol . Best of the rockys in my opinion . Nice one I’ll have a look on his site , what size is yours ?


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Lol . Best of the rockys in my opinion . Nice one I’ll have a look on his site , what size is yours ?


Prehaps around 3" body length. Grew a decent amount with her moult. Although they're called giant vinegaroons they're not big. Like being the tallest dwarf.


----------



## Basin79

My little P.ornata sling moulted overnight. Awful pics but I'm not bothered.


----------



## Dungbug

I love my little Pokie, she's out of her hide a lot more now than when I got her.


----------



## Basin79

Dungbug said:


> I love my little Pokie, she's out of her hide a lot more now than when I got her.


My adult female P. subfusca lowland is out quite a lot. My P. tigrinawesseli however 99.9% NEVER leaves her cork bark tube. When I've got some pennies I'm going to buy a much smaller enclosure for her and see if that helps.


----------



## Basin79

Rhombodera basalis post moult feeds.
https://youtu.be/x6bX_Q4O1wc

Pamphobeteus sp Costa feeding.
https://youtu.be/uEIqUhfu9dc

Brachypelma hamorii feeding.
https://youtu.be/Y6_w9Lxs3z0


----------



## Basin79

Poecilotheria ornata post moult feed.
https://youtu.be/LCtSEEcPeIk

Eratigena atrica feeding.
https://youtu.be/ykKSdMhGQZA


----------



## fazzer

Learn something new daily with spiders , I was unaware of the name change. When did that happen ? First spider I ever held ,when my uncle cured me of the fear of spiders . When I was a kid , many moons ago


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Learn something new daily with spiders , I was unaware of the name change. When did that happen ? First spider I ever held ,when my uncle cured me of the fear of spiders . When I was a kid , many moons ago


With the house spider? Not a clue.


----------



## fazzer

That name change is even worse than B smithi - hamorii . Been saying smithi for 33 years , and Teg even longer , I will always refer to them by there old names , got no chance of changing now


----------



## fazzer

Do you get many of the house spiders up your neck of the woods ? I grew up in Worthing on the south coast , used to see hundreds of the buggers . I’ve lived in Worcester for the last 23 years and I’ve noticed there’s definately not as many plus they don’t seem to be as big . I know there are smaller species that look fairly similar , it’s definately not that . Used to get some real beasts in Worthing especially in coal sheds


----------



## fazzer

Name change was in 2013 !


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> That name change is even worse than B smithi - hamorii . Been saying smithi for 33 years , and Teg even longer , I will always refer to them by there old names , got no chance of changing now


The smithi change still makes me mad. I do actually like the Caribena versicolor change though.


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Do you get many of the house spiders up your neck of the woods ? I grew up in Worthing on the south coast , used to see hundreds of the buggers . I’ve lived in Worcester for the last 23 years and I’ve noticed there’s definately not as many plus they don’t seem to be as big . I know there are smaller species that look fairly similar , it’s definately not that . Used to get some real beasts in Worthing especially in coal sheds


Aye. I usually have quite a few knocking around. Always handy especially upstairs to catch any crickets that might escape. I'll have a lot more when the 2 eggsacks hatch.


----------



## Basin79

My T.blondi has flipped. Squeaky bum time.


----------



## Dungbug

fazzer said:


> Do you get many of the house spiders up your neck of the woods ? I grew up in Worthing on the south coast , used to see hundreds of the buggers . I’ve lived in Worcester for the last 23 years and I’ve noticed there’s definately not as many plus they don’t seem to be as big . I know there are smaller species that look fairly similar , it’s definately not that . Used to get some real beasts in Worthing especially in coal sheds


We get a lot where I live, usually find the big buggers in the bath. There's plenty in the garden too, especially in and around the compost bin in the back garden. I'm quite lucky living next to a lake, lots of insects = a multitude of spiders. We get a lot of different Orb Weavers, tube spiders in the hedges around the house & a few years ago I found a spider that I had to Google to find out what it was. 

Woodlouse spider


----------



## Basin79

Dungbug said:


> We get a lot where I live, usually find the big buggers in the bath. There's plenty in the garden too, especially in and around the compost bin in the back garden. I'm quite lucky living next to a lake, lots of insects = a multitude of spiders. We get a lot of different Orb Weavers, tube spiders in the hedges around the house & a few years ago I found a spider that I had to Google to find out what it was.
> 
> Woodlouse spider
> image


I'd bloody love to find a woodlouse spider. They're fantastic little buggers.


----------



## Dungbug

I've only seen that one, none since but I'm sure they're out there as we have a lot of Woodlice


----------



## wilkinss77

Dungbug said:


> I've only seen that one, none since but I'm sure they're out there as we have a lot of Woodlice


Don't ever try to pick one up, whatever you do! They bite, & are said to hurt & to hang on.


----------



## wilkinss77

fazzer said:


> Learn something new daily with spiders , I was unaware of the name change. When did that happen ? First spider I ever held ,when my uncle cured me of the fear of spiders . When I was a kid , many moons ago


I wouldn't dare to hold a house spider! They can give a painful bite.


----------



## Basin79

wilkinss77 said:


> I wouldn't dare to hold a house spider! They can give a painful bite.


Don't be so bloody mard Nay Nay.


----------



## wilkinss77

Basin79 said:


> Don't be so bloody mard Nay Nay.


Remember Dave M who used to be on the forum? Well he told me he's been 'clobbered' by house spiders as he put it, on several occasions, & that they hurt.


----------



## Dungbug

wilkinss77 said:


> Don't ever try to pick one up, whatever you do! They bite, & are said to hurt & to hang on.


It was a glass & piece of paper routine, he/she was small & I didn't want to cause an injury. My ex hated spiders so all had to be evicted, I let them be when I see them in the home. I've must have half a dozen webbing up the inside of the conservatory, they deal with the unwanted insects that come in


----------



## Basin79

wilkinss77 said:


> Remember Dave M who used to be on the forum? Well he told me he's been 'clobbered' by house spiders as he put it, on several occasions, & that they hurt.


I know some can react a tad funny to their bites but their fangs are only a few mm long. 

I've picked hundreds up and never once received a bite. I'd imagine if you roughly handled them or trapped a leg you'd get a defensive nip.


----------



## fazzer

Again since moving to Worcester I don’t see many Dysdera crocata , if any come to think of it . Again in Worthing they were always lurking in walls especially flint walls close to the ground . They can penetrate skin easily , whereas the giant house spider has trouble penetrating our skin especially working hands . The only spider in the uk that’s ever bitten me was a st George’s cross spider , I was a kid , so not sure if they can bite workers hands . The most exciting spider I’ve found in the uk was a spitting spider ,can’t remember its proper scientific name . I was ripping out an old door and i found it underneath the old door cill . It had an eggsac , I kept it for a while the young eventually emerged from the sac and I released them into my garden hoping to populate my garden with them , that was about 15 years ago and I’ve not seen one since ! Which is a bummer , has any one else come across one of these ? The way they immobilise there prey with there zig zag projectile web is awesome .


----------



## fazzer

Scytodes thoracica ( spitting spider ) it states that it lives in southern England only up to the Midlands . It was the first and last one I have ever seen , privileged to of seen the spiderlings as well .


----------



## Basin79

Rhombodera basalis feeding.

https://youtu.be/y7PllfkNkHA

Mastigoproctus giganteus feeding.

https://youtu.be/V3TlCP1rMh8


----------



## Basin79

Get in!!!!!!!!!!!

T.blondi has successfully moulted.

https://youtu.be/Vrer1n_vSdo


----------



## Basin79

Where have my last few posts disappeared to?


----------



## Basin79

Test.


----------



## fazzer

That’s your lot m8 you’ve used up all the available space ! Lol .


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> That’s your lot m8 you’ve used up all the available space ! Lol .


They're back. Page 134 was missing for me. Bloody forum bugs of late are getting really annoying.


----------



## fazzer

I’ve just glanced across at your post numbers , m8 that’s impressive . A few others have mentioned the bugs of late , I thought it was my phone at first .


----------



## fazzer

Nice one with the stirmi m8 , at least your sphincter got some excersise . Mine will be doing the same later as I’m pairing up my Balfouri , there pretty good with each other as a rule , still gets you going , the Male I’m using is the biggest Male I’ve ever seen .


----------



## fazzer

Exercise even , doh !


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Nice one with the stirmi m8 , at least your sphincter got some excersise . Mine will be doing the same later as I’m pairing up my Balfouri , there pretty good with each other as a rule , still gets you going , the Male I’m using is the biggest Male I’ve ever seen .


Good luck with the pairing. Hopefully it'll be a quiet and successful affairs. 

My Theraphosa is a blondi.


----------



## fazzer

Cheers . Sorry blondi


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Cheers . Sorry blondi


Tried to get a stirmi as I used to own one. Couldn't find a sexed female.


----------



## fazzer

I managed to produce a viable eggsac a few years back , I was absolutely made up , had homes for the slings before they was even ready to go . After years of trying with blondi it came as a bit of a shock . I still can’t get my head round that one . Why stirmi is relatively easy and blondi are a nightmare lol


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa feeding.
https://youtu.be/XIkGRL80vCk

3 feedings but nowt to see. Opistophthalmus glabrifrons, Poecilotheria ornata and Pelinobius muticus.
https://youtu.be/6hcJxwusQlc


----------



## Basin79

Psytalla horrida living up to the name. 

https://youtu.be/QgtBHR2ewws


----------



## Basin79

Update on my house spider. 

https://youtu.be/ztUYXA9oCTI


----------



## Basin79

Rehoused my Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli.

https://youtu.be/59llVIVOts8

Grabbed a few quick pics.


----------



## Basin79

Mantids still puzzle me.

https://youtu.be/oKnYug8yeMs


----------



## Basin79

My little Poecilotheria ornata sling was out so not.only did I manage to see the little rascal feed but I got some pics. Already stunning at such a small size.

https://youtu.be/bmCA7zAEB3s


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my juvenile male Sicarius thomisoides. Love watching this little rascal erupting out of the sand. Grabbed some pics too.

https://youtu.be/PqLvAszYjo8


----------



## Basin79

A six eyed sand spider?

Aye. They've got 6 eyes and live in sand.


----------



## Basin79

The newest Eratigena atrica I took in has had a feed.

https://youtu.be/_JEjnwN-qwI


----------



## Basin79

Woke up to a bigger mantis.

https://youtu.be/UHjgTOg2sWE


----------



## Basin79

Hand feeding my Mastigoproctus giganteus.
https://youtu.be/YP2s4cePi3M

A very sedate feeding from my Chilobrachys fimbriatus.
https://youtu.be/cHocWj1VAvk


----------



## Basin79

Post moult honey for my Rhombodera basalis.
https://youtu.be/pQQ19lXX5so

Feeding my 2 captive Eratigena atrica.
https://youtu.be/QJmoBUax6vM

A trio of tarantulas feeding.
https://youtu.be/35iJ1bzb5aA


----------



## Basin79

Post moult feed for my Rhombodera basalis.
https://youtu.be/lExYTUNAVT0

Move along nothing to see. Poecilotheria ornata & Opistophthalmus glabrifrons.
https://youtu.be/Iir7xOgdXq4


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa having a locust she didn't need. 

https://youtu.be/vkbH442EFAU


----------



## Basin79

Decided to step in and pull my Caribena versicolor's phantom sack.

https://youtu.be/cIXTUQm4MsE


----------



## Basin79

Caribena versicolor feeding.

https://youtu.be/NUNirc_56Js


----------



## Basin79

This beautiful lass has just become part of my family. A young female Nephila madagascarensis. 

https://youtu.be/YBRlerh_bPo


----------



## Basin79

Rhombodera basalis was hungry again. 

https://youtu.be/bxHVeKRi7Pw


----------



## Basin79

I got tagged. Tarantula tag - 10 questions.

https://youtu.be/YtWHdmBeKs0


My Nephila madagascarensis has had her first feed with me.

https://youtu.be/FHq_6A1gOhc


----------



## Basin79

Rehoused my Rhombodera basalis so decided to grab some quick pics.

https://youtu.be/_1PeHpQ-_Ug


----------



## Basin79

Some of today's feeding videos.

Caribena versicolor.
https://youtu.be/OI9bW6nx_WQ

Mastigoproctus giganteus.
https://youtu.be/mYW8Z0UQ1_I

Psytalla horrida.
https://youtu.be/4HyryBKQLPI

Eratigena atrica.
https://youtu.be/es58KlvA0Dc

Eratigena atrica feeding pics.


----------



## Basin79

I can't believe my luck!!!!!!!!

Caught my Nephila madagascarensis moulting.

https://youtu.be/AI8Ab7xMlpw


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/9A9eO8RpDwg


----------



## Basin79

Rhombodera basalis feeding.
https://youtu.be/43cYvKKvDE0

Post moult feed for my Nephila madagascariensis.
https://youtu.be/uAfeOxaLtgQ


----------



## Dungbug

Basin79 said:


> I can't believe my luck!!!!!!!!
> 
> Caught my Nephila madagascarensis moulting.
> 
> https://youtu.be/AI8Ab7xMlpw


I'm hoping to get one of these at BTS, awesome spiders.


----------



## Basin79

Dungbug said:


> I'm hoping to get one of these at BTS, awesome spiders.


Aye. Fantastic spiders. It's absolutely phenomenonal to have 1 again.


----------



## Basin79

Sicarius thomisoides (6 eyed sand spider) feeding.

https://youtu.be/69bUht9igsU


----------



## Basin79

Theraphosa blondi update.

https://youtu.be/BLNJNjj6TMs


----------



## Basin79

This gorgeous lass has trapped today. A sub adult female Crypsidromus sp. Boquete. 

For such a small tarantula she's extremely spirited. 

https://youtu.be/ycRlq1T9G3k

Standard sling pot lid (30mm).


----------



## Basin79

Breakfast time. Caribena versicolor.

https://youtu.be/KTGzVzcWwyw


----------



## Basin79

One of the Eratigena atrica egg sacs has hatched.

https://youtu.be/pL7yV9FA43M











Mother having a feed.










Screen shot of mum and some of her offspring .


----------



## Basin79

Adult male Eresus moravicus. This tiny man moulted out months ago but I've not been able to get any pics until now. 

The last pic is him next to a 30mm sling pot lid to give you an idea of just how small he is.


----------



## Basin79

Finally my Scolopendra hardwickei has moulted and us ready for a feed.

https://youtu.be/wrq1Y9kQcmk


----------



## Basin79

Rhombodera basalis feeding.

https://youtu.be/vDpt9ekJKkc

Mastigoproctus giganteus feeding.

https://youtu.be/des-4adeNIg


----------



## Basin79

Eratigena atrica update and feeding.

https://youtu.be/hxBkjPHxAbo


----------



## Basin79

Rhombodera basalis surprised me with a moult.

https://youtu.be/SOyVzuF4fGc


----------



## Basin79

Porrhothele antipodiana feeding & some pics.

https://youtu.be/WndTwT59HKI


----------



## Basin79

A very, very rare feeding video of my Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli lass. 

https://youtu.be/cOFbJ3Q8GpM


----------



## Basin79

A post moult honey treat for my Rhombodera basalis.

https://youtu.be/uJmrWArgHoY


----------



## Basin79

Fed my Caribena versicolor lass. Recording a video but I had to cut it short to grab some pics. 

https://youtu.be/A119G6JyUD4


----------



## Basin79

My Grammostola iheringi lass has flipped. Squeaky bum time.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Post moult feed for my Rhombodera basalis.

https://youtu.be/mSnN1gWgtoQ


----------



## Basin79

Psytalla horrida and Rhombodera basalis feedings.

https://youtu.be/lRsV0BDgKf4

Opistophthalmus glabrifrons feeding.

https://youtu.be/VEIrlbPmi_k


----------



## Basin79

Clubber Lang gets a wax worm. 

https://youtu.be/oS9iVtpXCng


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/niq7gB0zUp4


----------



## fazzer

Awesome pics of the nephila Basin


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa feeding. Simply stunning.

https://youtu.be/5uSWRN5ObnI


----------



## Basin79

2 new pets!!!!!!!

https://youtu.be/EDrkbXsRvbo

https://youtu.be/9gmJRi6rCGM


----------



## Basin79

I caught my Sicarius thomisoides moulting.

https://youtu.be/9bQvHU47Ix4


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius cf. ornatus first feeding. Blink and you'll miss it. 
https://youtu.be/dRx7sFGEeIo


Rhombodera basalis feeding.
https://youtu.be/xXJ6xBOvhCU


----------



## Basin79

My Poecilotheria ornata sling has moulted again. 

https://youtu.be/odKlokcfRFo


----------



## Basin79

Latest moult from my Sicarius thomisoides.


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei having a bite to eat. 

https://youtu.be/3tE-fdB1bbg


----------



## Basin79

Psytalla horrida feeding.

https://youtu.be/SOjFX45Ge6A


A few of my tarantulas & spiders where out last night. 

https://youtu.be/ZIom2xjklVY


Clubber Lang, my giant vinegaroon. 

https://youtu.be/iBynq4Jfs-c


----------



## Basin79

‪Obviously bloody awful pics but I'm not disturbing her anymore than this. Juvenile female Pamphobeteus antinous.‬


----------



## Basin79

Idiothele mira. Blink and you'll miss her.

https://youtu.be/DK9SQ_zofGo


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola iheringi feeding.
https://youtu.be/IEo0DQJ0ZyI

Poecilotheria ornata feeding.
https://youtu.be/dXE9J9KArfY

Managed to get a few pics of my ornata sling. Small but already absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Basin79

Breakfast time for my Rhombodera basalis.

https://youtu.be/r1oP-hJguLM


----------



## Basin79

Eratigena atrica feeding.
https://youtu.be/vztizT5174Q

MM Eresus moravicus feeding.
https://youtu.be/4mZw75L95qg

Grammostola iheringi and Pamphobeteus sp Costa feeding.
https://youtu.be/vJvEciWGTaQ


----------



## Basin79

At last. My Lethocerus africanus has had a feed.

https://youtu.be/_9V9NEu6pNg


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding.

https://youtu.be/hnZH6f--4m0

Growth pics. The line is where I snapped the cork bark as seen in the 2nd pic.


----------



## Basin79

Sicarius thomisoides post moult feed. He's quick 

https://youtu.be/VbqDgT2Oqxs


----------



## Basin79

My Rhombodera basalis moulted last night. 










https://youtu.be/H6qAAUiWwGk


----------



## Basin79

Rehoused my Poecilotheria ornata today.

https://youtu.be/rqzkNQsHkdc

My Caribena versicolor has had a busy afternoon. All that webbing is new. 

https://youtu.be/gi7K9Paj6HE


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius cf. ornatus. A swing and a miss.

https://youtu.be/M8k9a2KZrHA


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius cf. ornatus post moult feed.

https://youtu.be/ZJnraKBGsCk


----------



## richardhind

“Don’t you open that trap door “
Cus there something down there,lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

A post moult honey treat for my Rhombodera basalis.

https://youtu.be/k5H8C9ndebE


----------



## richardhind

That’s well cool


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Turns out my Rhombodera basalis was ready to eat.

https://youtu.be/gUdF_F5Y8oI


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei. Hold on tight. 

https://youtu.be/ttWM63d0uyI


----------



## Basin79

Rhombodera basalis feeding video. The cheeky madam threw me a threat pose.

https://youtu.be/k10MxxT2G1A


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Poecilotheria ornata.
https://youtu.be/5L_vYwr2ui8

Grammostola iheringi and Pelinobius muticus.
https://youtu.be/PNDPhoatSoI

Opistophthalmus glabrifrons.
https://youtu.be/d2gQLFD-7Po


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius cf. ornatus feeding. Lightning quick.

https://youtu.be/-yNL9G9C3g4


----------



## Basin79

Idiothele mira feeding.

https://youtu.be/HoBcIvsaHiA

Scolopendra viridicornis. Hello stranger.

https://youtu.be/sgKLIq2XNB8

These pics won't exactly win any awards but there where the best I could manage as she was quite active.


----------



## Dungbug

You’re collection is something special! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Dungbug said:


> You’re collection is something special!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It got worse this morning. My "sexed female" Grammostola pulchra moulted last night into a mature male.


----------



## Basin79

Caribena versicolor feeding and a couple of updates.

https://youtu.be/Oglp5IsnDZw


----------



## Dungbug

Basin79 said:


> It got worse this morning. My "sexed female" Grammostola pulchra moulted last night into a mature male.


Bugger.


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius cf. ornatus.

https://youtu.be/LNY6pgbOXmQ


----------



## Basin79

Lethocerus africanus (giant water bug). 

https://youtu.be/RhVDewDruRc


----------



## Basin79

Eratigena atrica, Liphistius cf. ornatus and Mastigoproctus giganteus feedings. 

https://youtu.be/w0dtO993gdg
https://youtu.be/GdJbbiZy1mU
https://youtu.be/HgpUL9pYMzs


----------



## Basin79

Rhombodera basalis and Scolopendra hardwickei feedings. 

https://youtu.be/6G8A1YT_WAo

https://youtu.be/Izu5poxdeDA


----------



## Basin79

Nephila madagascariensis feeding video. 

https://youtu.be/Igcn2lMM3yg


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius cf. ornatus feeding. Finally got to have a proper look.

https://youtu.be/TKywmdwXqrs


----------



## Basin79

A beautiful female Haplopelma doriae arrived today. Got a quick video and some pics. The pics aren't great as I had my camera on automatic due to me wanting to have a catch cup in my other hand. 

https://youtu.be/DiFBIuJDF1k


----------



## Basin79

Sicarius thomisoides, Liphistius cf. ornatus and Nephila madagascariensis.
https://youtu.be/eOT-vnm7A1o

Psytalla horrida.
https://youtu.be/lLiHXhD1k2I

Opistophthalmus glabrifrons.
https://youtu.be/52FBFD-1E5o


----------



## Basin79

A trio of tarantulas.

https://youtu.be/yFBcnIBtMhQ


----------



## Basin79

Clubber Lang does a Benny Hill.

https://youtu.be/hQDFURv6I70


----------



## Basin79

Nephila madagascariensis and Liphistius cf. ornatus.

https://youtu.be/mYmuIuUpG-E


----------



## Basin79

2 very different inverts of mine.
https://youtu.be/bvy9CMCQIMk

3 tarantulas. A feed, a moult and a madame. 
https://youtu.be/yWLznJllF-I


----------



## Basin79

Rhombodera basalis doesn't sit and pray for a meal to come here way. 

https://youtu.be/UeVX3-EcJ5I


----------



## Basin79

Tarantulas: Breakfast for 4.

https://youtu.be/czHsnmkvZ64


----------



## Basin79

My gorgeous Haplopelma doriae took her first feed with me.

https://youtu.be/F4hzWvM7zTw


----------



## Basin79

A couple of screen shots from the video below. Heteroscodra maculata and Cyriopagopus sp Hati Haiti.










https://youtu.be/hhCQPTZjbgo


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius cf. ornatus. Too fast. 

https://youtu.be/Qjv0A9iyycM


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa. Recently moulted. Lost some colour on her carapace but still had her purple legs and looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## richardhind

Great detailed pics 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> Great detailed pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Cheers ears.


----------



## Basin79

Lethocerus africanus.
https://youtu.be/yBZfHnUyn9U

Sicarius thomisoides.
https://youtu.be/wmfw-5-Ei0s

Liphistius cf.ornatus.
https://youtu.be/yFDQTuq2zEU


----------



## Basin79

Mastigoproctus giganteus feeding.
https://youtu.be/y5KlxZTqIug

Feeding 5 of my tarantulas including Cyriopagopus doriae aka Ornithoctoninae sp.”Kalimantan”.
https://youtu.be/JQKc60Bp0Mw

At last!!!!!! Theraphosa blondi feeding.
https://youtu.be/xOkpGMv2a3k


----------



## Basin79

Theraphosa blondi growth. 5 moults.


----------



## Basin79

Honey treat for my Rhombodera basalis.

https://youtu.be/CBzM2ur1qOQ


----------



## Basin79

Poecilotheria ornata sling feeding.

https://youtu.be/r61og1NZ8pg

Nabbed some pics too. She's looking well in her new clothes. 










Psytalla horrida feeding.

https://youtu.be/DU95s60bc9U


----------



## Basin79

Rhombodera basalis post moult feed. 

https://youtu.be/QUm0hFxVI9k


----------



## Basin79

My Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli lass snuck in a moult. Much prefer it like this. No squeaky bum time just a nice surprise.


----------



## Basin79

5 quick tarantula feeds. 

https://youtu.be/o8xLB5go_zI


----------



## Basin79

Opistophthalmus glabrifrons update. 

https://youtu.be/V_aoW5nAR0U


----------



## Basin79

Finally got to see my Phlogiellus crassipes after her moult. 

https://youtu.be/sIjkm87FU00


----------



## Basin79

Got to have a good look at my Liphistius cf. ornatus today. 

https://youtu.be/0Vc1WE_Zc5c


----------



## Basin79

New tarantula trapped this morning. 

https://youtu.be/HTyOExezZEw


----------



## Basin79

Cleaned my Lethocerus africanus out so grabbed some pics. 










Home sweet home.


----------



## Basin79

Received this little (1cm leg span) lass today. Calommata signata. 

https://youtu.be/aELhb85IzQU

Tried to get some pics but the little rascal wouldn't keep still.


----------



## Basin79

Cyriopagopus doriae aka Ornithoctoninae sp. Kalimantan

https://youtu.be/5e71JAT2hlw


----------



## Basin79

Tried to get some pics of this lass (Rhombodera basalis) Saturday but I was met with a full on threat display so I left her alone. She's alot more shy than the Hierodula I had. 










Give me your best "Blue Steel".


----------



## Basin79

5 tarantula feedings. 
https://youtu.be/UIiB0SL1TSE

Crypsidromus sp Boquete. 3.5-4cm of terror. She's the most defensive tarantula I own. So comical. I reckon if she was a full sized tarantula and not a dwarf she'd smash her way put. 









Grammostola iheringi. 









Punk.









Pamphobeteus sp Costa.


----------



## Basin79

2 stunning centipedes. Scolopendra viridicornis and hardwickei. 
https://youtu.be/oGdSLX3sIbw

3 spiders feeding in 3 very different ways. 
https://youtu.be/SN21KTODzwE


----------



## Basin79

My absolutely stunning Heteroscodra maculata allowed me to grab some pics of her the other night. 










Look at her carapace!!!!!!


----------



## Basin79

Giant water bug feeding. 

https://youtu.be/2AyX7-L-8MQ


----------



## Addymk2

Basin79 said:


> Giant water bug feeding.
> 
> https://youtu.be/2AyX7-L-8MQ


Have you tried her on any feeder fish yet mate?

Sent from my BV9000Pro-F using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Addymk2 said:


> Have you tried her on any feeder fish yet mate?
> 
> Sent from my BV9000Pro-F using Tapatalk


With it being sick bird & not necessary I haven't bothered.


----------



## Basin79

Caribena versicolor post moult feed and wax moths for my Poecilotheria ornata sling. 

https://youtu.be/9N-MOteobzQ










So fuzzy.


----------



## Garethgtt

*New member, my inverts.*

Mine died mid moult I'd read before of versicolors having problem molts, 

After a day trapped half in it's moult I took it out and with a magnifying glass and tweezers started manually taking it out used olive oil as a lubricant. 

But it was too late and I lost it, 1) it was going to die anyway as I knew for certain it was trapped, 2) the olive oil probably clogged its book lungs, sad and hard lesson learned


----------



## Basin79

Garethgtt said:


> Mine died mid moult I'd read before of versicolors having problem molts,
> 
> After a day trapped half in it's moult I took it out and with a magnifying glass and tweezers started manually taking it out used olive oil as a lubricant.
> 
> But it was too late and I lost it, 1) it was going to die anyway as I knew for certain it was trapped, 2) the olive oil probably clogged its book lungs, sad and hard lesson learned


That's sad to read.


----------



## Basin79

A tremendous trio of tarantulas.

https://youtu.be/GVvy784a4wk


----------



## Basin79

3 quick tarantula feedings. 

https://youtu.be/AY7pZPrOLxc


----------



## Basin79

Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli feeding. Stunning. 

https://youtu.be/hG1ouwioT8k


----------



## Basin79

Nephila madagascariensis feeding.

https://youtu.be/eEhBK2AISD0


----------



## Basin79

This beautiful lady arrived today. Deinopis sp aka ogre faced/net casting/gladiator spider. 

https://youtu.be/gBx8iRmmCEE


----------



## Basin79

This absolute stunner also arrived today. Scolopendra sp. Mint legs.

https://youtu.be/LUJrtTX32bA


----------



## Basin79

Deinopis sp update. Well that escalated quickly. 

https://youtu.be/YOLI1ljhHec


----------



## Basin79

A couple of updates on 2 spiders. 

https://youtu.be/kelaOcgClxM


----------



## Basin79

Under the water we go. 

https://youtu.be/W0bDBt3Wk64


----------



## Basin79

3 tarantulas having some food. 

https://youtu.be/7FktgFSD0N4


----------



## Basin79

Finally I once again own one of these magnificent spiders. Macrothele gigas. Small sling around 3cm leg span at the moment. 

https://youtu.be/XGN-eaBijLQ

Rubbish pics but I'll get some better one once "she" (fingers crossed) has settled in.


----------



## Basin79

Macrothele gigas first feed with me. 

https://youtu.be/-CDmGdYxUUI


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius cf. ornatus update and Macrothele gigas feeding.

https://youtu.be/AxvudsABLxs


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 2 of my 3 Scolopendra. 

https://youtu.be/5kRor9syC6w


----------



## Basin79

4 quick tarantula feeds.

https://youtu.be/401PBmu0t0I


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 2 of my spiders. Both very different. 

https://youtu.be/mPlVM8iaY0Q


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/6itR3Q9ldZw

Deinopis sp. Best pics I can get due to her top opening tub. Had to heavily crop the last pic but you can clearly see the fluffy silk used to tangle up her prey. 









Nephila madagascariensis. 









Love their hairy "knees".


----------



## richardhind

Really cool pics 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> Really cool pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thank you. Wish I had a spare exo terra to set my Deinopis sp up in. It would have allowed me to get far better pics of her net.


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/DIpKnf11OhA

Got another adult female Gandanameno sp. She wasn't too thrilled to be introduced to her new home though. Can't blame her.


----------



## Basin79

2 more new pet spiders have trapped. 

https://youtu.be/L6Gwj6nwkCo


----------



## Basin79

Get in!!!!!!!!! Managed to record my Deinopis sp hunting.

https://youtu.be/Zk2sSiBzIuY


----------



## Basin79

New adult female Gandanameno sp has her first feed with me. Plus 2 others. 

https://youtu.be/4KeGEDmwyag


----------



## Basin79

Incredible feeding video of my stunning Caribena versicolor. Well I think it's incredible anyway. 

https://youtu.be/dDZ2AzWw6wE


----------



## Basin79

Managed to record my Deinopis sp making her net!!!!!!

https://youtu.be/ajX6Q_d4auI


----------



## Basin79

Poecilotheria subfusca lowland has moulted.


----------



## ian14

Basin79 said:


> Get in!!!!!!!!! Managed to record my Deinopis sp hunting.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Zk2sSiBzIuY


Thats awesome!! Seriously good footage.
You have an awesome collection!!!!


----------



## Basin79

I finally managed to record this lass catching a cricket off the floor. Deinopis sp.

https://youtu.be/1vm-3GdTWfc


----------



## Basin79

ian14 said:


> Thats awesome!! Seriously good footage.
> You have an awesome collection!!!!


Thanks Ian. Managed to record her hunting off the floor this morning.


----------



## Basin79

A day in the life of an Ogre faced spider. 

https://youtu.be/xpQqRLjv5-A


----------



## Basin79

5 tarantula feeds plus 3 updates. 
https://youtu.be/TtvvXhqR2bw

Idiothele mira up close feeding. 
https://youtu.be/tTdQ1Yx2eLc

Feeding my 3 Gandanameno sp. 
https://youtu.be/SYhoNkkOI0Q


----------



## Basin79

My 3 beautiful centipedes. 

https://youtu.be/H2bzXy1ugR0


----------



## Basin79

To very different inverts that are also similar. 

https://youtu.be/BGuZBwGPi2c


----------



## Basin79

Another amazing catch by my Ogre faced spider. 

https://youtu.be/2W0T734CJbs


----------



## Basin79

Right place right time. I caught a Cellar spider moulting. Absolutely immense to watch. 

https://youtu.be/buRxLZrzB84


----------



## Basin79

Net caster, Velvet and a 6 eyed sand spider. 

https://youtu.be/myFXzuxDHcc

My mantis and vinegaroon. 

https://youtu.be/a4hh8Svjqw8


----------



## Basin79

2 spiders with 2 very different ways of getting a meal. 

https://youtu.be/ppUik-aGv80


----------



## Basin79

This lass just doesn't stop. She's eaten 2 days on the trot and I've just caught her making another net. *phone pic


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius cf. ornatus post moult feed. 

https://youtu.be/BPNKMEjDfrI


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 7 of my tarantulas. 

https://youtu.be/N8UT0IGGvxA


----------



## Basin79

My 3 centipedes. 

Scolopendra mint legs










Scolopendra hardwickei 










My Scolopendra "viridicornis" hasn't fully developed her colours back yet after her recent moult.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my 3 Velvet spiders. 

https://youtu.be/xTQ4xUigUl8


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius cf. ornatus feeding and update.

https://youtu.be/pS9WFq5DVQM


----------



## Bombjack

Wonder why the cricket was heading towards its direction,random act or something the spider did,musk,vibrations etc:hmm:


----------



## Basin79

*New member, my inverts.*

Just random. I was recording 20 seconds before. Edited the vid when the cricket headed towards the trapdoor.


----------



## Basin79

Ogre faced spider feeding and update. 

https://youtu.be/I1dQ1mp3pLk


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 7 tarantulas.

https://youtu.be/204j5PW9V9c

Including this gorgeous lass.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding some of my spiders. 

Net caster and orb weaver. 
https://youtu.be/ZIKtG3T6Rnw

6 eyed sand spider, Gandanameno sp and updates. 
https://youtu.be/i7OUqtg2n1Y


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my 3 beautiful centipedes. 

https://youtu.be/buwFAYZkXWU


----------



## Basin79

My T.blondi lass moulted in the early hours of this morning. She already looks big hunched up. You can just make out the moult in the 2nd pic.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 7 of my beautiful tarantulas. 

https://youtu.be/YuFSvcbETS8


----------



## Basin79

Finally got a few pics of this little one. Heteropoda lunula sling eating a fruit fly. 










For scale.


----------



## Basin79

In the early hours of this morning I finally recorded my Calommata signata feeding. Absolutely phenomenonal. 

https://youtu.be/bl2QGsZZ0wM


----------



## Basin79

My T.blondi lass threw her moult out. It's absolutely ridiculous how fast this lass has put on size.


----------



## Basin79

T.blondi growth.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding some of my spiders. 

https://youtu.be/10Ipdfn3e9Q


----------



## Basin79

Theraphosa blondi post moult feed plus others. 

https://youtu.be/KjRafFJYRgw


----------



## Basin79

4 of my spiders. Update and feedings. 

https://youtu.be/R_EP50nfZgE


----------



## Basin79

4 tarantula feedings. 

https://youtu.be/itwdCr4m-bg


----------



## Basin79

Hail to the king, baby. 

https://youtu.be/n4sFxpiVSVM


----------



## Basin79

Hiya!!!!!!


----------



## Basin79

Managed to get this lass on camera too. My adult female Caribena versicolor.


----------



## Basin79

My T.blondi lass was out and about. 

https://youtu.be/3U3V4BbStlw


----------



## Basin79

3 spiders using 3 different ways of using their silk to capture prey. 

https://youtu.be/zdsltqkzR-o


----------



## Basin79

Snacks for my Scolopendra. 

https://youtu.be/xp9nGGZJeVY


----------



## Basin79

Rehoused my T.blondi lass. 

https://youtu.be/Vo5-Z8JbLsg

Got a few quick pics too. 

They grow up so fast.


----------



## fazzer

Hi Basin got some ads on , how do I do the pictures m8 ? I’m bloody terrible with things like that . All the best Chris


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Hi Basin got some ads on , how do I do the pictures m8 ? I’m bloody terrible with things like that . All the best Chris


Download the Tapatalk app then just follow this. Really, really easy. 

https://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/1197474-how-post-pictures-using-tapatalk.html


----------



## Basin79

With only rehousing this gorgeous gal Sunday I decided just to drop her 3 crickets in and leave her to it. Just went up and she's got at least 2 of them. Pics taken through her enclosure. Didn't want to disturb her.


----------



## Basin79

Giant water bug update. 

https://youtu.be/s0zM_WaQcCk


----------



## Basin79

Feeding some tarantulas including my King Baboon. 

https://youtu.be/b-T3ZOPMjV8


----------



## Basin79

Nephila madagascariensis: Fancy a drink?

https://youtu.be/mjF8ypTKPo4


----------



## Basin79

Ogre faced spider. I messed up. 

https://youtu.be/2Io4vys2048


----------



## Basin79

Feeding some of my stunning tarantulas. 

https://youtu.be/q3QZrpv2368


----------



## Basin79

Got some pics of this gorgeous lass (Grammostola iheringi) in her new clothes. She was such a good model she got paid a cricket.


----------



## Basin79

Nephila madagascariensis hanging in the sun.


----------



## martin3

Really fancy a go with a couple of these guys, have you reared this one yourself, if so how was it,? such tiny things as slings, whats there growth rate like ?
Top pic's.


----------



## Basin79

martin3 said:


> Really fancy a go with a couple of these guys, have you reared this one yourself, if so how was it,? such tiny things as slings, whats there growth rate like ?
> Top pic's.


This lass was about 2.5-3cm LS when she arrived. Without looking at my record book I think she's moulted 3 times with me so far. Put a fair bit of size on with each moult.


----------



## Basin79

My 3 absolutely stunning centipedes. 

https://youtu.be/AAhhiho3_BM


----------



## Basin79

Nephila madagascariensis.

https://youtu.be/_4qq5F6wtyA


----------



## Basin79

Found this today. My Liphistius cf ornatus has made a new much larger home. Not sure why but I'd always assumed a growing spider would just make their home bigger to accommodate their growth.


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius cf ornatus feeding. It's been a while.

https://youtu.be/dlGmzYBRuhI


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 8 out my tarantulas.

https://youtu.be/MidhXFF8vik


----------



## Basin79

What a difference downsizing this lasses enclosure has made. From never seeing her out to her being on view pretty much every night and morning.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my Lethocerus africanus aka giant water bug aka toe biter. 

https://youtu.be/ZG8pPNgQ2_o


----------



## Basin79

My H.mac lass was out. Not hungry so guessing she'd been out for a sup in preparation for new clothes. 










Do you see the meerkat/teddy bear?


----------



## Basin79

Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli feeding. 

https://youtu.be/7z1UgnlL7qA


----------



## richardhind

That meerkat face is so cool

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> That meerkat face is so cool
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


I thought so.


----------



## Basin79

A huntsman, trapdoor and velvet spider walk into a bar......

https://youtu.be/2CFg2EBj_ng


----------



## Basin79

Macrothele gigas update plus a couple of feedings. 

https://youtu.be/0bRouZlMzC4


----------



## Basin79

Nephila madagascariensis in the sun.


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/9g6mGg2K23Q

Sicarius thomisoides 









Macrothele gigas


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 6 of my tarantulas. 

https://youtu.be/Y8MULKtQgXg


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/VAXiFxAHDtA


----------



## Basin79

Just gave me Nephila madagascariensis a sup. Had to get some pics. Heavily cropped.


----------



## richardhind

Really great pics

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> Really great pics
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. I know they aren't technically good but I like them.


----------



## Basin79

Stupendous Scolopendra. 

https://youtu.be/UqDPm45dPyE


----------



## Zincubus

Basin79 said:


> Just gave me Nephila madagascariensis a sup. Had to get some pics. Heavily cropped.
> 
> 
> 
> imageimageimageimage




More mobile wallpapers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79

Nephila madagascariensis feeding. 

https://youtu.be/8XAqmu7riR0

Macrothele gigas and Porrhothele antipodiana feedings. 

https://youtu.be/AllVWvGF8QI


----------



## Basin79

Juvenile Poecilotheria ornata post moult feed. 

https://youtu.be/YGDOrN9foYU

Had to grab some pics too.


----------



## Basin79

Theraphosa blondi feeding.

https://youtu.be/O9ywlE1wXkU

Whilst it's not pretty tarantulas do kill to survive.


----------



## Basin79

Gutted and not gutted all at the same time. I finally managed to open my Poecilotheria ornata's enclosure with her bolting into her cork bark tube. But I couldn't get behind my camera to grab some pics so I had to resort to holding my camera with an outstretched arm and using the automatic focus. 

It let me down. Managed to get 3 pics. Non good but this 1 was the best of a bad bunch.


----------



## Basin79

My lass has been busy doing some home improvements.


----------



## T-Baby

You take some beautiful pictures.


----------



## Basin79

T-Baby said:


> You take some beautiful pictures.


Cheers ears. Much appreciated.


----------



## Basin79

Basin79 said:


> Gutted and not gutted all at the same time. I finally managed to open my Poecilotheria ornata's enclosure with her bolting into her cork bark tube. But I couldn't get behind my camera to grab some pics so I had to resort to holding my camera with an outstretched arm and using the automatic focus.
> 
> It let me down. Managed to get 3 pics. Non good but this 1 was the best of a bad bunch.
> 
> imageimageimageimageimage


I'm an absolute idiot. Poecilotheria subfusca lowland.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 7 of my spiders. 
https://youtu.be/1K-IOAfGoRM

Macrothele gigas 










Gandanameno sp


----------



## Basin79

Got some pics of this gorgeous lass.


----------



## Basin79

New clothes.


----------



## Basin79

5 tarantula feeds. Adult locusts.

https://youtu.be/-7iS3FMrfxQ


----------



## Basin79

It was only when I got the pic of my Poecilotheria ornata that I realised her carapace look like moss close up. My Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli was out and sure enough she's the same.


----------



## Basin79

So I've had a look through some pics. 6 of my tarantulas seem to the "moss" looking carapace. 

1) Poecilotheria ornata 
2) Poecilotheria subfusca lowland 
3) Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli 
4) Chilobrachys fimbriatus 
5) Cyriopagopus sp Hati Haiti 
6) Heteroscodra maculata


----------



## Basin79

Nephila madagascariensis post moult feed. 

https://youtu.be/vp7aYLcWwjk


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/be9HlBXZ0hI

For those who won't watch the above video this lass has been hidden away (surprise surprise) for ages. The last time I saw her she was a porker so I assumed the next time I did she'd have moulted. Nope. Caught her out today. I think she'd come out for a sup of water.


----------



## Basin79

Got a feeding video of my pedes so grabbed some pics too. 

https://youtu.be/gdm3WQVL-NE

Scolopendra sp mint legs









Scolopendra hardwickei 









Scolopendra viridicornis


----------



## Basin79

3 vivacious velvets feeding. 

https://youtu.be/ZdWg3sL-KYA


----------



## Basin79

T.blondi and guests. 

https://youtu.be/My5gGL-qvSs


----------



## Basin79

Tarantulas are incredible. 

https://youtu.be/26ijRuprDCI


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius cf ornatus, Nephila madagascariensis and Macrothele gigas feeding. 

https://youtu.be/ZZp1A1zjAsk


----------



## Basin79

Juvenile Poecilotheria ornata.


----------



## fazzer

Cracking pictures m8


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Cracking pictures m8




Cheers ears.


----------



## Mr Mister

Basin, check your in box bro.


----------



## fazzer

Going to be taking some pics of spiders that I have for sale with a new list . Quality of pics will be nothing like yours though , going to need you to hold my hand through the process so to speak .. Got some quality spiders for sale . Obviously that’s if you don’t mind , you’ve helped me with it in the past , infact you put them on for me .


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Going to be taking some pics of spiders that I have for sale with a new list . Quality of pics will be nothing like yours though , going to need you to hold my hand through the process so to speak .. Got some quality spiders for sale . Obviously that’s if you don’t mind , you’ve helped me with it in the past , infact you put them on for me .


No worries. I'll help where I can.


----------



## fazzer

Your a gent


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius cf ornatus and Eratigena atrica feeding. 

https://youtu.be/HoOzlR8o4ZE


For those who choose not watch the video pics of the Eratigena atrica lass that lives in the out building eating the wax worm I gave to her yesterday for her xmas dinner.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding some of my tarantulas. 

https://youtu.be/93KKBAPrRVk


----------



## Basin79

Managed to get 2 pics of this stunning lass before she disappeared back into her cork bark tub. Wish I managed to get a couple of close ups but oh well. 


Poecilotheria subfusca lowland.


----------



## fazzer

Beauty . Wish they would hurry up and sort this highland / lowland crap . Clearly closely related but surely different species . I’ve got 2 Lowlands not quite as pretty as the highlands , still stunning species , desperate for a Male


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Beauty . Wish they would hurry up and sort this highland / lowland crap . Clearly closely related but surely different species . I’ve got 2 Lowlands not quite as pretty as the highlands , still stunning species , desperate for a Male


For me lowlands are the most beautiful of the pokies. Just. All absolute stunners but there's something about these that just edge it for me.


----------



## Basin79

T.blondi quick feed. 

https://youtu.be/aZP21pUQmfs


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 4 of my spiders including my Sicarius thomisoides. 

https://youtu.be/rbSrGls4J9U


----------



## Basin79

A mouse treat for my T.blondi.

https://youtu.be/a-HlnCSxlp4


----------



## Basin79

Screen shot taken from the video I recorded. Theraphosa sp have huge fangs. They don't possess the venom of an OW but the mechanical bite must be really painful. Frozen/thawed mouse.


----------



## Basin79

3 fuzzy treats for my centipedes. 

https://youtu.be/Ujl9TkaDXgI


----------



## Basin79

My Idiothele mira was out and about. 

https://youtu.be/DohXl7O8DT8


----------



## Basin79

A trapdoor, velvet and orb weaver spider. 

https://youtu.be/0E7eS6cn85I


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 5 of my tarantulas. 

https://youtu.be/f8De98tMV0c


----------



## Basin79

Chilobrachys fimbriatus 













Caribena versicolor 













Pelinobius muticus 













Pamphobeteus sp Costa


----------



## Zincubus

Beaut photos 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79

Zincubus said:


> Beaut photos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Cheers Z.


----------



## richardhind

They truly are great shots of your t’s


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> They truly are great shots of your t’s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thank you Richard.


----------



## Basin79

Stay away from that trap door.........

https://youtu.be/DOWNBy2IZI0


----------



## Basin79

Her Highness actually ate in front of me. 

https://youtu.be/wEThikiyw_Y


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/n3PJzCSxetM


----------



## Basin79

Tried to get some pics of this little stunner but she wanted to get the waxworm pulled in sharpish. Still you can see why they're called Velvet spiders. Love the iridescence in her legs and on her abdomen. Her foot claws look like weapons too.


----------



## Basin79

Nephila madagascariensis. 

https://youtu.be/a9uKpAck6Kc


----------



## Basin79

Probably the best centipede video I've ever done. 

https://youtu.be/s5iueGkPU0c


----------



## Basin79

Porrhothele antipodiana feeding. 

https://youtu.be/cczJi1rR2Ks


----------



## Basin79

Heteroscodra maculata post moult feed. 

https://youtu.be/9MZ0BraXqwU


----------



## Basin79

Thanks to someone on Instagram providing me with the information regarding the differences between a Brachypelma smithi and hamorii she's now been identified. I bought this lass years ago as a juvenile female Brachypelma smithi. Then came the name change so she went to Brachypelma hamorii. Turns out she wasn't a B.smithi in the first place so is now. Aye, crazy. She'll always be my favourite no matter though.


----------



## fazzer

Yours used to be a Brachypelma annitha then , which is now the true Brachypelma smithi. Nice one , I looked everywhere for an annitha ( smithi ) . Eventually got one from a European dealer at the last BTS show .Not cheap either . There thin on the ground in comparison to Hamorii ( ex smithi ) . I know where your coming from with the smithi now hamorii name change . I have been saying smithi for 34 years !


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Yours used to be a Brachypelma annitha then , which is now the true Brachypelma smithi. Nice one , I looked everywhere for an annitha ( smithi ) . Eventually got one from a European dealer at the last BTS show .Not cheap either . There thin on the ground in comparison to Hamorii ( ex smithi ) . I know where your coming from with the smithi now hamorii name change . I have been saying smithi for 34 years !


It appears so yes.


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Yours used to be a Brachypelma annitha then , which is now the true Brachypelma smithi. Nice one , I looked everywhere for an annitha ( smithi ) . Eventually got one from a European dealer at the last BTS show .Not cheap either . There thin on the ground in comparison to Hamorii ( ex smithi ) . I know where your coming from with the smithi now hamorii name change . I have been saying smithi for 34 years !


First off apologies. I was given the wrong information. The best way to determine if you have a Brachypelma hamorii or smithi is by using a moult and looking at the shape of the spermathecal baseplate. 


Outer differences are the presence of cheliceral bands and long white hairs on the legs of B.hamorri. 


Although I've kept tarantulas for over 20 years I've never bothered to learn "about" them apart from care. I keep tarantulas just because I love big hairy spiders. It's never really appealed to me to sit down and read papers and books.


----------



## Stu II

Basin79 said:


> Although I've kept tarantulas for over 20 years I've never bothered to learn "about" them apart from care. I keep tarantulas just because I love big hairy spiders. It's never really appealed to me to sit down and read papers and books.


If you ever want to stick some skins in the post, I'd be happy to take a look. I'm no expert, but I do carry out species ID checks on various inverts for my job, from time to time.


----------



## Basin79

Stu II said:


> If you ever want to stick some skins in the post, I'd be happy to take a look. I'm no expert, but I do carry out species ID checks on various inverts for my job, from time to time.


Cheers Stu. Much appreciated but I've got pics on what to check on when she moults. I should be alright. Should. Any problems I'll message you. Thanks again.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding some of my tarantulas. 


https://youtu.be/biywteYujZI
 

The most well trained tarantula in the world. 



https://youtu.be/5YcK7QZu-aU


----------



## Basin79

Juvenile Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola iheringi. This lass hits like a bulldozer. Her eyes seem tiny to me compared to my other tarantulas. She's also the original punk. Look at those red abdomen hairs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa. She's lost most of her purple but is still stunning. Her carapace is like velvet. 













"do I feel lucky, well do ya, punk?"


----------



## Basin79

Awful pic through the enclosure with my phone. Not fussed. My Monocentropus lambertoni lass has nabbed her first cricket with me. I know these aren't the best eaters so it's fantastic to see and a relief. Phew.


----------



## Basin79

"Will you walk into my parlor?" said the spider to the fly.


Mary Howitt


----------



## Basin79

From below featuring my Liphistius cf ornatus and Sicarius thomisoides.

https://youtu.be/2KYztkcmIxc


----------



## fazzer

Awesome Basin , where did you get the sicaruis from ? if you don’t mind me asking . Not had one of those for years


----------



## fazzer

Sicarius ! My Spelling is shocking lol


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Sicarius ! My Spelling is shocking lol


I can't remember if I'm honest. Might have been off here or from an online shop. Buggers hardly ever come up for sale.


----------



## fazzer

Hi Basin how big is your iheringi female ? Would you class her as adult ? I have a Male here , not looking for a sale , I’m prepared to do a loan on a 50/50 split on any resulting slings . Your call , let me know . Cheers m8


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> Hi Basin how big is your iheringi female ? Would you class her as adult ? I have a Male here , not looking for a sale , I’m prepared to do a loan on a 50/50 split on any resulting slings . Your call , let me know . Cheers m8


No. She's only about 4-5" leg span.


----------



## fazzer

That’s a shame I don’t suppose you know anyone with an adult female . I saw a few wild collected at the BTS show a few years back , apart from some smaller captive bred , I’ve not seen any adult females about , since . Such a shame , looks like he’s not going to pass his genes on . If you hear of one let me know please .


----------



## Basin79

fazzer said:


> That’s a shame I don’t suppose you know anyone with an adult female . I saw a few wild collected at the BTS show a few years back , apart from some smaller captive bred , I’ve not seen any adult females about , since . Such a shame , looks like he’s not going to pass his genes on . If you hear of one let me know please .


Not adult no. I'd imagine there'll be a few about though.


----------



## Basin79

My Scolopendra hardwickei fed on banana.
https://youtu.be/XKtpjzHNwZ4


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp. No cuter spider. 













Gandanameno sp silk isn't sticky. They comb their silk to make it fluffy. It acts like velcro catching any legs/spikes etcetera.


----------



## Basin79

Calommata signata 
https://youtu.be/nYG34B8w78U


----------



## Basin79

Lethocerus africanus.


----------



## Basin79

My Cyriopagopus doriae lass has finally moulted. So, so chuffed has she's really not been herself for months. Hopefully she'll get back to normal now.


----------



## Basin79

Got 2 more Calommata signata because why not. Their fangs are a work of art. They look like they've been intricately carved. The "teeth" on the chelicerae look smart too. 













Cutest butt bar non. Looks suspiciously like the mouth of a centipede too.


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/t4AsjcWQKlI













Looks like a harp.


----------



## richardhind

Really great pics

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> Really great pics
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basin79

Tea for 5 tarantulas. 

https://youtu.be/pEYZvr-NoJw


----------



## Basin79

I see you. (Grammostola iheringi)









My Pamphobeteus sp costa took offence to me retrieving her water dish. Sod pot.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Don't you open that trap door.

https://youtu.be/qHFu7cVRWKo


----------



## Basin79

This little 1 arrived this morning. Brachypelma emilia. She's only small but already a stunner.


----------



## Basin79

Got to see this lass after she moulted. Didn't want to mess about too much as I wanted her to grab a meal. She did.


----------



## Basin79

She was the perfect model. Paid her with a locust.


----------



## Basin79

All 3 of my centipedes feeding. 

https://youtu.be/QVGaTO8qgWY


----------



## Basin79

I rarely if ever type "A must see" but this video is 1 of those. 

https://youtu.be/vxd_L9G5XDU


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Terrible quality due to them being screen shots from the video I recorded yesterday. But you can still make out my Liphistius cf ornatus.


----------



## Basin79

Monocentropus lambertoni


----------



## Basin79

The cutest of killers.


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp feeding. 

https://youtu.be/SnKq3b-07x4


----------



## Basin79

1 very quick trapdoor spider. 

https://youtu.be/ewEYro1C-JA


----------



## Basin79

Just fed this little man. Initially he grabbed the cricket via a wing bud. The venom had no effect on the cricket. It was only when he bit the cricket on the body that it took effect. Immediately as per usual.


----------



## Basin79

Sicarius thomisoides feeding video. 

https://youtu.be/-OCpvXD7bHI


----------



## richardhind

Really great photos,can I ask what camera you use ?there always really clear

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> Really great photos,can I ask what camera you use ?there always really clear
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. I use the Nikon D5500 with their Nikkor micro 40mm lens. Looking at external flashes at the moment as I only use the on board 1.


----------



## richardhind

Basin79 said:


> Thank you very much. I use the Nikon D5500 with their Nikkor micro 40mm lens. Looking at external flashes at the moment as I only use the on board 1.




Thanks it really does take great pics 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> Thanks it really does take great pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Aye. And I don't even know what I'm doing really. I'm sure if I did I'd get much better pics.


----------



## Basin79

Managed to grab some pics of this stunner whilst she was eating. 

Juvenile Poecilotheria ornata. 









Also managed to get some of this beautiful lass. Cyriopagopus doriae.


----------



## richardhind

Really great photos as usual 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> Really great photos as usual
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thank you very much Richard.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/AJtfVwq4bXI

Whilst recording the above feeding video I got some pics too (also on the vid). I almost managed to get an in focus pic of my trapdoor flying out of her burrow. 









Adult female Gandanameno sp 









She suits being black and white too.


----------



## richardhind

Basin79 said:


> https://youtu.be/AJtfVwq4bXI
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst recording the above feeding video I got some pics too (also on the vid). I almost managed to get an in focus pic of my trapdoor flying out of her burrow.
> 
> imageimage
> 
> 
> 
> Adult female Gandanameno sp
> 
> imageimageimageimageimageimageimage
> 
> 
> 
> She suits being black and white too.
> 
> imageimageimageimage


Looks creepier in black and white, great pics

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> Looks creepier in black and white, great pics
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Aye. She looks super cute in colour. Sinister in black and white. 

Cheers.


----------



## Basin79

Caribena versicolor.


----------



## Basin79

Chilobrachys fimbriatus.


----------



## Basin79

A tremendous trio of tarantulas. 

https://youtu.be/G1DHtGP6e60


----------



## Basin79

Scolopendra hardwickei feeding on a cricket.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Monocentropus lambertoni up close and personal.


----------



## Basin79

My recently acquired Brachypelma emilia has moulted.


----------



## Basin79

My Pamphobeteus sp Costa has got new clothes.


----------



## Basin79

Brachypelma emilia post moult. She's really started to show her colours now. 

https://youtu.be/IXkMkI7eV9Q


----------



## jesseeka

This thread is absolutely fascinating, and all your subjects are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

jesseeka said:


> This thread is absolutely fascinating, and all your subjects are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers ears. Much appreciated.


----------



## Basin79

I see a cartoon chick first then a Yeti type creature snarling with its hands outstretched ready to grab me. What do you see?


----------



## Basin79

My Monocentropus lambertoni lass has moulted. Hopefully in a couple of weeks I'll get some camera pics of her.


----------



## Basin79

My Lethocerus africanus chowing down on a morio worm I just gave her.


----------



## Basin79

Centipede feeding. 

https://youtu.be/cVmQAUtqkkE


----------



## jesseeka

Basin79 said:


> Centipede feeding.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/cVmQAUtqkkE




That’s so cool! Are you able to handle these guys, or would they bite you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa in her new clothes.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 4 of my tarantulas. 

https://youtu.be/S2M8GrvjwA8


----------



## Basin79

My Rhombodera basalis having a spot of tea. 

https://youtu.be/bGd6ilX315s


----------



## Basin79

The timing or lack there of I have is quite remarkable. I was getting some feeding videos including my Liphistius cf ornatus. So I'm recording said video and the little rascal came out and actually STOPPED out motionless for ages. So of course I didn't have my camera with me. I've been trying to get some pics of the little rascal for quite a while. Took a few on my phone then went to get my camera. Little bugger had gone back. Can't explain just how gutted I am. 










Camera pics of my Sicarius thomisoides and Gandanameno sp.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 7 of my spiders.

https://youtu.be/wxiDZ0gImys


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 5 of my tarantulas. 

https://youtu.be/Rl7ipNvzSeE


----------



## Basin79

My Crypsidromus sp boquete has a new frock.


----------



## Basin79

This lass (Chilobrachys fimbriatus) didn't fancy being a model today. 









So my Monocentropus lambertoni lass stepped up. 

Her carapace is absolutely remarkable.


----------



## Basin79

Crypsidromus sp boquete. 

About 3cm leg span.


----------



## Basin79

Gorgeous gal.


----------



## Basin79

Paraphrasing a National Geological article here. Although it looks like mantids have pupils they don't. They're called pseudopupils. The eye of a mantis is made up of thousands of tiny individual light receptors called ommatidia. When you look at a mantis at a particular angle or the mantis looks at you some of the ommatida are absorbing all the wavelengths of light which is why they look black. Meanwhile, the light receptors all around the dark spot are reflecting certain wavelengths, which is why the rest of the eye appears green.


----------



## Basin79

Of course I paid her work. A juicy waxworm.


----------



## Basin79

2 new pet spiders have trapped. 

https://youtu.be/fukXWd6izco


----------



## Basin79

For those not wanting to watch the video. 

2 little Sicarius thomisoides slings.










Little finger for scale.


----------



## Basin79

Sicarius thomisoides sling has fed. 

https://youtu.be/gvPQzoID4Zo


----------



## Basin79

Time to feed the centipedes.

https://youtu.be/Lv15yH8ac_g


----------



## Basin79

‪These 2 trapped last night just before 21:00. A grown on female T.blondi sling & a very young juvenile female Selenocosmia crassipes.‬ Phone pics.


----------



## Basin79

I found a hairy rove beetle in my backyard. It's the first 1 I've ever seen. Brought him/her into captivity for a little bit to get some pics and videos. Hoping for a nice sunny day so I can really get some detailed pics. Made very short work of the waxworm.


----------



## Basin79

A beautiful new pet spider. Platythomisus octomaculatus. Once she's settled I'll get some better pics. 

My little finger for some scale. 


















And a little baby scorpion. Chaerilus sp celebes. Once he/she has settled in I'll get some better pics. 

And by little I mean tiny.


----------



## Basin79

So bloody chuffed. Managed to record my Monocentropus lambertoni feeding for the first time today. Plus get some pics. 
https://youtu.be/qgep1wsTHJw


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my T.blondi's. 

https://youtu.be/VkWU2XFsVAM


----------



## Basin79

This beautiful lass has been buried for 6 months. Buried as in hasn't been up to the surface to feed or drink. I decided to find her today, well I expected to find bits of her if I'm honest. But as I was gently removing the substrate I heard a hiss!!!!!!! So bloody happy. I set her enclosure back up and put her back. She soon took the cricket I gave her.


----------



## Basin79

One of the little Sicarius thomisoides slings has moulted.


----------



## Basin79

The business end of a hairy rove beetle.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 10 of my tarantulas and a farewell. 

https://youtu.be/_Ex9aRZ6n-w


----------



## Basin79

*New member, my inverts.*

*mistake


----------



## Basin79

Not my invert but a hoverfly that was in my backyard. Really wanted to get a pic of a bee but they wouldn't come near me 😭😭😭😭😭.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Mastigoproctus giganteus. She's alive!!!!!!!!

https://youtu.be/7ftqJNCBSbo


----------



## Basin79

*New member, my inverts.*

Mistake. Again.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

She didn't want to be a model today. She was fine as I started to focus but I must have spooked her. Popped a cricket in for her and let her be.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding the Sicarius slings and.........

https://youtu.be/5wOA3_8y3AE


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius cf ornatus from a tiny sling to now. 

https://youtu.be/LmLsIK6e_jM


----------



## Basin79

It's been a while but I finally managed to record my now juvenile Macrothele gigas. 

https://youtu.be/waaN2eUElZM


----------



## Basin79

New clothes for my little T.blondi sling.


----------



## Basin79

New tarantula feeding video. 

https://youtu.be/MfweFw35CiM


----------



## Basin79

Feeding some of my spiders. 

https://youtu.be/wEY27Cj7EKg


----------



## Basin79

My BBB (Beautiful Black Bulldozer) has got a new frock. 

Grammostola pulchra. 









https://youtu.be/0A0X1c7cj2Y


----------



## Basin79

A new pet spider has joined my family. 

https://youtu.be/pAu5HYWkxTk


----------



## SporAkaJohn

Damn Basin, is your house just filled with verts?  Love the mantis and tiny scorp

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

SporAkaJohn said:


> Damn Basin, is your house just filled with verts?  Love the mantis and tiny scorp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I wish. Just in a small room upstairs.


----------



## SporAkaJohn

Basin79 said:


> I wish. Just in a small room upstairs.


Nah, got to be more than a small room hahaha. You've got loads there

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

SporAkaJohn said:


> Nah, got to be more than a small room hahaha. You've got loads there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


No honestly the room is tiny. 6x6ft maybe. I just have shelves and stack.


----------



## Basin79

Clubber Lang K.O's a cricket. 

https://youtu.be/p5SNFz2i5RM


----------



## Basin79

Quick Chaerilus sp celebes vid. 

https://youtu.be/G-TORp_cpkM


----------



## Basin79

Caught my new sand spider moulting.

https://youtu.be/Y1iBTThTm6A


----------



## charlie8687

*Brachypelma Albipolosum*

My first ever T which is a Brachypelma Albipolosum. Had HER for around 3 months now with her first moult being 2 days ago and i was finally able to successfully sex my first moult!!!!
Very chuffed thats its a she and will try to grab some photos of her fresh body when she comes out.


----------



## Basin79

charlie8687 said:


> My first ever T which is a Brachypelma Albipolosum. Had HER for around 3 months now with her first moult being 2 days ago and i was finally able to successfully sex my first moult!!!!
> Very chuffed thats its a she and will try to grab some photos of her fresh body when she comes out.


Random but congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basin79

Feeding a few tarantulas. 

https://youtu.be/WjB3cEg4nbM


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 9 of my spiders. 

https://youtu.be/WoRZihXGNck


----------



## Basin79

My tiny little scorpion is just a little bit less tiny!!!!!!! Quick phone pic.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 6 of my tarantulas. 

https://youtu.be/Cl6B_szzgHI


----------



## Basin79

Tried to get some pics of this little rascal in his/her new clothes. You can see just how little in pics 3 and 4. Tiny.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 2 of my more unusual spiders. 

https://youtu.be/VRnZdL3LeN8


----------



## Basin79

Basin79 said:


> Tried to get some pics of this little rascal in his/her new clothes. You can see just how little in pics 3 and 4. Tiny.
> 
> imageimageimageimage



The little one fed. 

https://youtu.be/MTNI8K_Hyxo


----------



## Basin79

Just grabbed these via my phone. Both my Sicarius thomisoides slings moulted yesterday. 1 decided to use the cork bark I added whilst the other used the paper towel I use to block off a hole.


----------



## Basin79

Quick Macrothele gigas feeding video. 

https://youtu.be/ratDpKHZVzk


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

2 moults. 

Brachypelma emilia 








Pamphobeteus antinous 








Feeding 4 of my tarantulas. 
https://youtu.be/SRU9P2KX-M8


----------



## Basin79

I've had the female Gandanameno that appears 3rd in this video over 3 years now. 

https://youtu.be/YecjLoJzjBw


----------



## Basin79

Send in the armour!!!!!!!

https://youtu.be/opbqucNHPGQ


----------



## Basin79

She's moulted again? Already?

https://youtu.be/vzcQFkZvXb0


----------



## Basin79

New pet!!!!!

https://youtu.be/9rcqvVHBp_U


----------



## Basin79

Aaaaaaaaaand another new pet. 

https://youtu.be/p2FcSTfs85E


----------



## Basin79

Feeding the Sicarius slings. 

https://youtu.be/z3mmSNmmbl4


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 7 of my tarantulas. My Monocentropus lambertoni ate!!!!!!

https://youtu.be/sEoJn0ftNmA


----------



## Basin79

A new spider and a new suit for my mantis. Happy days. 










https://youtu.be/NKFSefj64eU


----------



## Basin79

Well she soon settled in. 

https://youtu.be/yOrr5L1KwGU


----------



## Basin79

Just a couple of rubbish phone pics and a video. Juvenile Xenesthis immanis and she's a stunner. All be it a bald stunner. 










https://youtu.be/MB9Zl4DwYO0


----------



## Basin79

Finally got a decent feeding video of my Platythomisus octomaculatus. 

https://youtu.be/1WbtLeyEdrM


----------



## Basin79

Can't bloody believe that. My stunning Macrothele gigas actually stayed out whilst I removed the top of her enclosure and stayed out to feed. 

https://youtu.be/pI37uzAxkqM


----------



## Basin79

Feeding some beautiful tarantulas.

https://youtu.be/9Y2-hQW1U78


----------



## Basin79

*New member, my inverts.*

Mistake.


----------



## Basin79

Clubber Lang being Clubber Lang. 

https://youtu.be/N_AoT0MWIWY


----------



## Basin79

Most have just missed this lass moulting. She looks like stained glass in her fresh clothes as she waits to harden.


----------



## Basin79

A Sunday short featuring my Liphistius cf ornatus. She's so bloody quick.

https://youtu.be/w2tuhfuQWeY


----------



## Basin79

At over 5 minutes in length this is definitely 1 of my longer videos but this lass absolutely fascinates me. And being that she's also out in the open I also get to see the whole feeding process. 

https://youtu.be/73K6_ng87iY


----------



## Basin79

Not a pet but a humble little mealworm pupa.


----------



## Basin79

New clothes for this lass. Xenesthis immanis.


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/VnViCGvUWc0


----------



## Basin79

I'll not be happy until I've made everyone see a tarantula's eyes the way I do. Little widows for their pilots to see out of.


----------



## Basin79

"I'm watching you".


----------



## Basin79

Cutest spiders in the world. You should be able to see me holding my camera in her eye's reflection.


----------



## Basin79

Miss Clubber Lang.

https://youtu.be/YFjYOX2y1xc


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Feeding 12 of my tarantulas. 

https://youtu.be/4p5K1f2GB6M


----------



## Basin79

My Monocentropus lambertoni feeding. 

https://youtu.be/OLeLoNIqNhs


----------



## Basin79

Sunlight + freshly moulted = stunner.

Noticed this lass was out which was odd as she's only recently moulted. Took the lid off her enclosure and the sunlight hit her and wow!!!!!!! Poured some water on her webbing and sure enough she had a good sup. Grabbed some quick pics as I've never seen her look so red.


----------



## Basin79

This beautiful lass trapped today. Damon medius. 


https://youtu.be/nZfYuEYnnhQ


----------



## Basin79

Woke up to find this beautiful little lass in a new outfit.


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius cf ornatus. A tremendous trapdoor spider. 

https://youtu.be/GlBj9yZ4Tbc


----------



## Basin79

Update on my 6 eyed sand spider slings.

https://youtu.be/Q4frgiIEiQQ


----------



## Basin79

New suit for this beautiful lass.


----------



## Basin79

Post moult treat. 

https://youtu.be/iUOwboXtJB0


----------



## Basin79

Just caught my Macrothele gigas mid moult. Squeaky bum time.


----------



## Basin79

Phew. Pretty much there.


----------



## Basin79

2 centipedes 1 video. 

https://youtu.be/OGvFfLvDApk


----------



## Basin79

When Tyrant goes in she goes all in. 

https://youtu.be/ZiUvVVbzoLo


----------



## Basin79

Time-lapse feeding of my praying mantis. 

https://youtu.be/dY5yVmOHCQQ


----------



## [email protected]

*just wandering*

hello my name is jack and i am new to the group,
i was just wandering that when you are posting insects through the post do you just go the your local post office or is there a special place to go


----------



## Basin79

[email protected] said:


> hello my name is jack and i am new to the group,
> i was just wandering that when you are posting insects through the post do you just go the your local post office or is there a special place to go


Just any post office that offers RMSD (Royal Mail Special Delivery) before 13:00 the next day.


----------



## Basin79

5 days post moult and the red has started to develop on her chelicerae. Pic took through her enclosure lid as I wasn't going to disturb her.


----------



## Basin79

Wanted some pics of my Porrhothele antipodiana today. Sadly she didn't feel like playing model.


----------



## Basin79

Platythomisus octomaculatus


----------



## Basin79

1 of my wonderful Sicarius thomisoides.


----------



## Basin79

This lass is a right little stunner. Harpactira pulchripes.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 8 of my tarantulas. 

https://youtu.be/bWkiqxdsOlU


----------



## Basin79

It's been 2 weeks since this gorgeous lass moulted so I thought she'd appreciate some food. Nope.


----------



## Basin79

My Chaerilus sp celebes moulted. The moult is on the tip of my little finger to give you an idea of size.


----------



## Zincubus

I got ‘done’ by a scorpion in Florida a few months ago !!

Bladdy painful as well ‘n


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79

Zincubus said:


> I got ‘done’ by a scorpion in Florida a few months ago !!
> 
> Bladdy painful as well ‘n
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus

Basin79 said:


> image




We were in some woods and to stop the pain I tried sucking the venom/poison out 

I wasn’t thinking clearly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79

Zincubus said:


> We were in some woods and to stop the pain I tried sucking the venom/poison out
> 
> I wasn’t thinking clearly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Venom Z.


----------



## Basin79

Grammostola pulchra. 









Her mohawk was on point.


----------



## Basin79

Paravaejovis confusus. So glad there's digital cameras. Little bugger lugs wouldn't stay still. Delete image. Yes. Delete image. Yes. Delete image. Yes. Delete............










Tip of my index finger for scale.


----------



## Basin79

I rehoused my 2 Calommata signata today so grabbed some pics.


----------



## Basin79

2 trapdoors. 

Idiothele mira

https://youtu.be/1PKx6SlL_lQ

Liphistius cf ornatus 

https://youtu.be/lZoA_lGcBG4


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp costa.


----------



## Basin79

Hierodula sp blue


----------



## Basin79

My Scolopendra *viridicornis has moulted. You'll have to excuse the pic as it's my phone through her enclosure. I wasn't going to disturb her. I so hope she's moulted her injury out.


----------



## Basin79

This beautiful lass trapped today. Aphonopelma chalcodes.


----------



## Basin79

Finally decided to rehouse my Macrothele calpeiona lasses. 

https://youtu.be/iLZtZDGedzo


----------



## Basin79

I now have my pet hole holy grail. Haplopelma sp Bach Ma. 










Turned around her eye mound looks like a teddy bear, Tarsier or Slow Loris to me.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Macrothele gigas feeding. 

https://youtu.be/NWGU9GAPvuo


----------



## Basin79

Platythomisus octomaculatus and Sicarius thomisoides feedings. 


https://youtu.be/-lKsJK98O3U


----------



## richardhind

That's bright, great photos as usual 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> That's bright, great photos as usual
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Cheers but I don't like the pics. The lighting was all over the place but I knew she'd disappear behind her flowers so just had to start taking pics. Bloody annoying as it's rare to see her on the front of the flowers.


----------



## Basin79

My 3 scorpions.

https://youtu.be/K9hANtOE-Eg


----------



## Basin79

Caribena versicolor


----------



## Basin79

Messed around with black and white.


----------



## Basin79

Went for "a lion drinking under the moonlight" sort of look.


----------



## Basin79

Speedy spider Sunday. 

https://youtu.be/xQZBicAfAhg


----------



## Basin79

Re-edited and cropped in a couple of previously posted pics of my Monocentropus lambertoni.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

This little stunner arrived earlier. I thought she'd be slow so I'd be able to get some really close detailed pics but because of the heat pack (NOT A COMPLAINT) she was ready and set to give me a nip should I get too close. I didn't even get a video of her as she found her cork bark and burrowed down in the sub. 

I'm sure in the coming weeks & months I'll get to get some better pics. Probably whilst she's stuffing her face ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Basin79

Minute water droplets on my Nephila madagascariensis web.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my 3 velvet spider. 

https://youtu.be/qzAYAozUeoc


----------



## Basin79

My Haplopelma sp Bach Ma has a new frock.


----------



## Basin79

Managed to get some pics of this stunning lass. My adult female Chilobrachys fimbriatus.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## **louise**

Basin79 said:


> image


Wow! 

What camera you using these days?


----------



## Basin79

**louise** said:


> Wow!
> 
> What camera you using these days?


An absolutely ridiculous 1. I don't do it justice. Sony a7r iii.


----------



## Basin79

**louise** said:


> Wow!
> 
> What camera you using these days?


These are probably the best I've took so far.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## **louise**

Basin79 said:


> imageimage


Amazing! :gasp:


----------



## Basin79

Feeding Clubber Lang and Tyrant. A whip scorpion and a tail-less whip scorpion. 

https://youtu.be/Nov2kCyYCFY


----------



## Basin79

There's quick and there's a Liphistius cf ornatus. 

https://youtu.be/HkoOGBuwHuE


----------



## Basin79

Got some pics of this beautiful lass. Monocentropus lambertoni.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Feeding my Nephila madagascariensis. It was awkward as she's made a phenomenal web. 

https://youtu.be/nru5ty81aro


----------



## Basin79

Macrothele gigas


----------



## Basin79

Updates and feeding my 6 eyed sand spiders. 

https://youtu.be/EjW4gQRFaVA


----------



## Basin79

After her recent moult my Haplopelma sp Bach Ma lass looks like she's open for business.


----------



## Basin79

Haplopelma sp Bach Ma post moult feed. Sort of. 

https://youtu.be/amBu6MdCHa0


----------



## Basin79

Adult female Gandanameno sp


----------



## richardhind

Fantastic clear pics 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> Fantastic clear pics
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Cheers Richard. Unfortunately the light I use wasn't charged so the lighting was awful. Still turned out alright but definitely need to remember to charge the battery.


----------



## Basin79

Well this was a turn up for the books. My Pamphobeteus antinous actually out in the open feeding. 

https://youtu.be/yLwvOSDJQOY


Macrothele gigas feeding. 

https://youtu.be/nrNB1zE0iFo


----------



## Basin79

New pet!!!!!!!!

Selenocosmia arndsti


----------



## Basin79

A new tarantula, an update and 2 feedings.

https://youtu.be/I8PJjyAEeEU

Another update and will my Bach Ma feed?........ No. 

https://youtu.be/-qapbJHnyQs


----------



## Basin79

As I thought once she calmed down she found the prekilled morio I'd left for her.


----------



## Basin79

https://youtu.be/Xlj7mu-aRyE


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Glowing embers in the fire........ aka the arse of my small juvenile Brachypelma emilia. 










About 5cm leg span.


----------



## Basin79

In black and white she looks like a Tolkienesque spider to me instead of a tarantula.


----------



## Basin79

Just a phone pic sadly but look at this little bugger. 3 segments of a mealworm = a meal bigger than the scorpion. 

The baby Paravaejovis confusus are actually bigger than this little 1.


----------



## Basin79

30 mins in 30 seconds. Mantis feeding time-lapse. 

https://youtu.be/0JnqVz7bRrU


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus antinous 










Legs like a medieval mace.


----------



## Basin79

Nephila madagascariensis feeding. 

https://youtu.be/cW_EgdjFv6o


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

1 of those days. No matter how much you try........ Feeding my 4 6 eyed sand spiders. 

https://youtu.be/zN6EhstZKsc


----------



## Zincubus

Basin79 said:


> imageimageimageimageimage




Fantastic photos !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79

Zincubus said:


> Fantastic photos !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cheers Z.


----------



## Basin79

Nephila madagascariensis in the sun.


----------



## richardhind

Fantastic colour and markings, amazing pics too mate 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> Fantastic colour and markings, amazing pics too mate
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


The sun pretty much turns her onto a stained glass window. 

Cheers ears.


----------



## Basin79

As I typed in my pinned comment. I highly recommend you skip through parts of this video as it's very long. 

https://youtu.be/K8v7iHVvfwY


----------



## Basin79

New frock for my Poecilotheria ornata. Can't wait to see her out.


----------



## Basin79

Late night phone pics of my Haplopelma sp Bach Ma out enjoying her locust. 

Really hoping I get to get some camera pics of her.


----------



## Basin79

My Caribena versicolor. More colourful than a xmas tree.


----------



## Basin79

3 stunning tarantulas. 

https://youtu.be/VsrIXDEKFy0


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Poecilotheria ornata post moult.


----------



## Basin79

Phone pic through her enclosure. Bach Ma lass tucking into the prekilled morioworm I left out for her.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 4 of my tarantulas. 

Xenesthis immanis 
Theraphosa blondi 
Pamphobeteus antinous 
Pamphobeteus sp Costa 

https://youtu.be/l9y1QwsGEbM


----------



## Basin79

A couple of my Gandanameno spiders.


----------



## Basin79

This gorgeous lass was out and about.


----------



## richardhind

Fantastic pics,so clear 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> Fantastic pics,so clear
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Cheers. I did want to get some pics of her relaxed but sadly she threw up a defensive posture so had to make do with what I got.


----------



## MrJsk

These are amazing photo's! :no1:

Although spiders make me feel uneasy and I wouldn't want to ever get too close to one in person.. your pictures allow me to see and appreciate how beautiful they really are ! :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

MrJsk said:


> These are amazing photo's! :no1:
> 
> Although spiders make me feel uneasy and I wouldn't want to ever get too close to one in person.. your pictures allow me to see and appreciate how beautiful they really are ! :2thumb:


Cheers ears. 

And you never know, there are many who have felt the same and before they know it own a tarantula.


----------



## MrJsk

Basin79 said:


> Cheers ears.
> 
> And you never know, there are many who have felt the same and before they know it own a tarantula.


I have heard of this happening, not sure I would.

As much as I am not a fan though, I DO find them soo fascinating !!


----------



## benson1990

Amazing pics...

Detail is crazy, really shows how amazing they look.


----------



## Basin79

MrJsk said:


> I have heard of this happening, not sure I would.
> 
> As much as I am not a fan though, I DO find them soo fascinating !!


Be careful. That's how it starts................




benson1990 said:


> Amazing pics...
> 
> Detail is crazy, really shows how amazing they look.


Cheers. It's amazing seeing all the details that you'd normally not really take notice of.


----------



## Basin79

This stunner was still out this morning.


----------



## MrJsk

Basin79 said:


> Be careful. That's how it starts................
> .


I must say, I have had a little browse earlier today to see what is out there that isn't HUGE and TERRIFYING :lol2: 

Came across those "jumping spiders" small and kinda cute :blush:


----------



## Basin79

MrJsk said:


> I must say, I have had a little browse earlier today to see what is out there that isn't HUGE and TERRIFYING :lol2:
> 
> Came across those "jumping spiders" small and kinda cute :blush:


Aye. Jumpers are fantastic all be it short lived. Have a look at Eresus sp too. They're cute. As are Gandanameno sp of which I have 3.


----------



## MrJsk

Those Eresus sp look stunning but also kind of dangerous haha


----------



## Basin79

MrJsk said:


> Those Eresus sp look stunning but also kind of dangerous haha


They're superb little spiders.


----------



## Basin79

A closer look on how a Idiothele mira feeds. 

https://youtu.be/yewfVvvdGOI


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 3 of my 6 eyed sand spiders. The other is in premoult I think. 

https://youtu.be/UvZy_Eohugs


----------



## Basin79

Hadn't seen this lass for a while. She hasn't been feeding. I carefully lifted her trapdoor up and she appeared to close it again. I think she's moulted as it looks like she's got her missing leg back. I'll pop a cricket in with her tomorrow and hopefully she'll appear out.


----------



## ian14

MrJsk said:


> I must say, I have had a little browse earlier today to see what is out there that isn't HUGE and TERRIFYING :lol2:
> 
> Came across those "jumping spiders" small and kinda cute :blush:


I made that mistake.
I now have 8 tarantula slings and a pedeling.


----------



## ian14

ian14 said:


> I made that mistake.
> I now have 8 tarantula slings and a pedeling.


Should have added that they are not terrifying, but truly beautiful creatures. The colour of some tarantulas is unreal. And they really aren't that big either!


----------



## Basin79

A trapdoor and a funnel web. 

https://youtu.be/2WB8aHqscSw


----------



## Basin79

Feeding the baby scorpions. 

https://youtu.be/l_uXe1BO7uw


----------



## Zincubus

Basin79 said:


> Feeding the baby scorpions.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/l_uXe1BO7uw




I didn’t know you had scorpions !!

I got bit / stung by one a few months ago in Florida !!

It absolutely wrecked for about 40 minutes ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79

Zincubus said:


> I didn’t know you had scorpions !!
> 
> I got bit / stung by one a few months ago in Florida !!
> 
> It absolutely wrecked for about 40 minutes ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Did you manage to ID the scorpion Z?

I have 4 species of scorpions. 

Opistophthalmus glabrifrons 
Chaerilus sp celebes 
Paravaejovis confusus 
Pandinus imperator


----------



## Basin79

Feeding some tarantulas and looking at a couple more. 

https://youtu.be/u0Vd0otQ1TE


----------



## Basin79

2 6 eyed sand spiders and 2 velvet spiders. 

https://youtu.be/fB_csNBNOGs


----------



## Basin79

Proper little stunning spiders. Platythomisus octomaculatus.


----------



## MrJsk

Basin79 said:


> Proper little stunning spiders. Platythomisus octomaculatus.
> 
> imageimageimage


This looks so cool! :gasp::gasp:


----------



## Basin79

Feeding a trapdoor and velvet spider. 

https://youtu.be/2hJMdWfsmAc


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Nephila madagascariensis


----------



## Basin79

Little rascal. Emphasis on little. My fingertip for scale in the last pic.


----------



## Basin79

Stunning lass.


----------



## richardhind

Basin79 said:


> Stunning lass.
> 
> 
> 
> imageimageimage


Absolutely fantastic pics as usual, it looks so velvety 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> Absolutely fantastic pics as usual, it looks so velvety
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Well their common name is velvet spider. 

Cheers Richard, much appreciated.


----------



## richardhind

Basin79 said:


> Well their common name is velvet spider.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Richard, much appreciated.


Ah makes sense, I really don't do spiders but I really appreciate there beauty 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> Ah makes sense, I really don't do spiders but I really appreciate there beauty
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Good man. Sadly even in the age of the Internet many still think all spiders are harmful.


----------



## Basin79

Another 1 of my Gandanameno lasses.


----------



## Basin79

After taking the lid off to her enclosure I was met with a defensive pose which isn't surprising. I invaded her space. She was given a waxworm for her trouble.


----------



## Basin79

Caribena versicolor. The video is these pics plus a quick feeding clip. 

https://youtu.be/5LSv0UBl2yA


----------



## Basin79

Monocentropus lambertoni aka a right bloody stunner.


----------



## Stu II

How do you keep your _M. lambertoni_? We've got a few at work, and while they're all surviving, they're one of the few species whose husbandry I never quite feel I've cracked. We've had them 5 years plus, so they're not doing badly, but I think I could be doing better.


----------



## Basin79

Stu II said:


> How do you keep your _M. lambertoni_? We've got a few at work, and while they're all surviving, they're one of the few species whose husbandry I never quite feel I've cracked. We've had them 5 years plus, so they're not doing badly, but I think I could be doing better.


Bone dry sub, cork bark hide and a water dish. They're proper stars aren't they. My lass will give me a defensive posture when I take the lid off her enclosure and once she realises there's no threat is the picture of tranquillity. She walks around like she's in slow motion and low gravity. Love her.


----------



## Basin79

Nephila madagascariensis having a waxworm. 

https://youtu.be/CBGA_PuLVgc


----------



## Basin79

Had a mess like I tend to do.


----------



## Basin79

Got some more pics of this beautiful lass.


----------



## Zincubus

Anyone remember ‘Dougle ’ Jamie Price of Cymru Corns !??

He’s into macro photography of small critters and bugs now ..


https://www.instagram.com/doogle1976/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79

Zincubus said:


> Anyone remember ‘Dougle ’ Jamie Price of Cymru Corns !??
> 
> He’s into macro photography of small critters and bugs now ..
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/doogle1976/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And a very popular one too. Over 20k followers.


----------



## Basin79

Zincubus said:


> Anyone remember ‘Dougle ’ Jamie Price of Cymru Corns !??
> 
> He’s into macro photography of small critters and bugs now ..
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/doogle1976/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




For a moment I actually thought you where interested in my thread then Z. Only to realise you where just advertising a macro photographer..........


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my 3 velvet spiders. 

https://youtu.be/aTKrNJb4kaQ


----------



## Basin79

Gandanameno sp


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa and Grammostola pulchra. 2 beautiful lasses.


----------



## Basin79

3 out of the 4 6 eyed sand spiders I have. The 4th did snag her cricket later when I checked. 

https://youtu.be/z407YQpNnZc


----------



## Basin79

Nephila madagascariensis. Quick feed as there was a certain noisy madame downstairs. 

https://youtu.be/WHffLhhSa7w


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Zincubus

*New member, my inverts.*

What the hell is this ?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79

Zincubus said:


> What the hell is this ?
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nephila sp. Harmless Z and extremely awkward off their webs.


----------



## ian14

Basin79 said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


That's really nice. What species is it?


----------



## Stu II

ian14 said:


> That's really nice. What species is it?


Hard to tell from that photo. _Nephila madagascariensis_, maybe?


----------



## Basin79

ian14 said:


> That's really nice. What species is it?


Chilobrachys fimbriatus.


----------



## Basin79

Stu II said:


> Hard to tell from that photo. _Nephila madagascariensis_, maybe?


Not madagascariensis as I have 1. 

Ian quoted another post.


----------



## Basin79

New frock for this beautiful lass. Cyriopagopus doriae.


----------



## Basin79

"Excuse me madame, but you've got something stuck in your teeth".


----------



## Basin79

2 days post moult and she's starting to darken.


----------



## Basin79

Nephila madagascariensis. 


































Water droplets on her web.


----------



## Basin79

More Nephila goodness.


----------



## Basin79

Caught this little lass out. Managed to get some pics before she found her trapdoor and disappeared again.


----------



## Basin79

Phone pic through Tyrant's enclosure of her recycling another cricket.


----------



## Basin79

This beautiful lass was out again. I very, very rarely see her out.


----------



## ian14

Basin79 said:


> This beautiful lass was out again. I very, very rarely see her out.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Harpactira pulchripes?


----------



## Basin79

ian14 said:


> Harpactira pulchripes?


Bingo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basin79

Woke up to find this beautiful lass had moulted. Her last moult was 9th October so pretty much 6 months ago.


----------



## Basin79

1 of my velvet spiders tucking into a mealworm.


----------



## Basin79

Same beautiful spider. Same unfortunate mealworm. But it is a different pic.


----------



## Basin79

Nabbed some pics of his beautiful lass. Hierodula sp blue.


----------



## Basin79

Platythomisus octomaculatus

Giving me a look like I've just said the earth is flat.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 5 of my tarantulas. 

https://youtu.be/R5qx_nbgZOE


----------



## Basin79

New frock for this little lass. Brachypelma emilia.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Tyrant recycling yet another cricket.


----------



## Basin79

She's an absolute unit. BBB aka Beautiful Black Bulldozer aka Grammostola pulchra.


----------



## richardhind

Basin79 said:


> She's an absolute unit. BBB aka Beautiful Black Bulldozer aka Grammostola pulchra.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


Some amazing pics there

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> Some amazing pics there
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Cheers Richard. The Caribena versicolor pics look a lot more detailed due to her colour but that lass is also absolutely stunning.


----------



## Basin79

My Xenesthis immanis threw out her moulted carapace so I decided to grab some pics.


----------



## Basin79

A tarantula tootsie belonging to my Cyriopagopus doriae. She was actually out but taking off her enclosure lid she backed into her burrow entrance.


----------



## Basin79

Aphonopelma chalcodes moulted yesterday evening.


----------



## Basin79

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 3 of my tarantulas. The first clip is a cracker. 

https://youtu.be/eII2Z_fluq0


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Xenesthis immanis


----------



## Basin79

Went for something a bit different with this one.


----------



## Basin79

Little stunner.


----------



## Basin79

Harpactira pulchripes and Monocentropus lambertoni.


----------



## Basin79

1 of my Sicarius thomisoides. 





















































6 eyed sand spiders look like they have a "face" to me. And to explain this..............


----------



## Basin79

Whilst she wasn't ready to come out into the open to show off her new clothes she did stay near the entrance of her funnel for this pic.


----------



## richardhind

Basin79 said:


> Whilst she wasn't ready to come out into the open to show off her new clothes she did stay near the entrance of her funnel for this pic.
> 
> image


You really do take outstanding photographs 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> You really do take outstanding photographs
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Cheers ears. Everyday's a school day but I'm getting more familiar with the whole photography thing slowly.


----------



## ian14

Amazing photo as always.
You thought about publishing them in a book?
Or at the least selling prints. 
It's worth thinking about, I for one would happily buy a framed print of one of your many photos.
And I'm confident that spider enthusiasts globally would do so. 
Honestly? It's seriously worth exploring.


----------



## Basin79

ian14 said:


> Amazing photo as always.
> You thought about publishing them in a book?
> Or at the least selling prints.
> It's worth thinking about, I for one would happily buy a framed print of one of your many photos.
> And I'm confident that spider enthusiasts globally would do so.
> Honestly? It's seriously worth exploring.


Very kind of you Ian but I'm a long way off getting to that stage. Whilst I'm not dismissing you I'll type what I've typed to others. Get on Instagram and just be prepared to be absolutely blown away. 

I very rarely blow my own trumpet but I am aware that 99.9% of the unbelievable images are outdoors in the wild. That let's you choose your angle better and of course gives natural light. But, they have to be in the right place to capture those particular shots and of course be good.


----------



## Basin79

Patella and tibia of my recently moulted young juvenile Brachypelma emilia.


----------



## Basin79

The way her webbing was I immediately thought of her holding balloons. 

Sadly not in focus and even more sad she went straight back in so didn't get the chance to get anymore pics either.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 7 of my tarantulas. Hungry stunners. 

https://youtu.be/BFy62zMxjH4


----------



## Basin79

Macrothele gigas 


















Open wide.......










Tootsie knives.









And a green bottle fly that was on my bin in the backyard.


----------



## Basin79

This tiny rascal moulted yesterday. The 3rd time. Index finger and a AAA battery for scale. 

Chaerilus sp celebes


----------



## Basin79

This is smart. Well I think so. Just looking back over the pics from Monday and realised I managed to get the hole in the fang that the venom comes out of. Now it isn't focused sadly but it's still clear enough to make out.


----------



## Basin79

A couple more pics from yesterday.


----------



## Bombjack

Basin79 said:


> Macrothele gigas
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Open wide.......
> 
> image
> 
> Tootsie knives.
> image
> 
> And a green bottle fly that was on my bin in the backyard.
> 
> image


Great fly picture :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

Bombjack said:


> Great fly picture :2thumb:


Cheers Bomb. The little buggers where twitchy as hell so couldn't get as close as I wanted.


----------



## Basin79

Phone pic through her enclosure but I got a pic of her. 

Poecilotheria subfusca lowland


----------



## ian14

Basin79 said:


> Phone pic through her enclosure but I got a pic of her.
> 
> Poecilotheria subfusca lowland
> image


Love the purple on her


----------



## Basin79

ian14 said:


> Love the purple on her


Aye me too. Would bloody love to get a camera pic of her but there's no chance.


----------



## Basin79

Super model.


----------



## Basin79

Took these on the 14th of February. As you can see she grew back a missing leg but lost 2 more. I only realised this when I saw her in the open. Thankfully I put a small piece of millet stem behind her to get her on the surface rather than destroy her trapdoor and burrow. I wasn't having her building a new 1 with missing legs so just guided her back to her burrow. 

Anyway I checked on her today as she's not been bothering with her crickets for a few weeks. She's moulted and got her legs back with the looks of things.


































If you skip past the pics in this video you'll see a slow motion video of her moving. 


https://youtu.be/bo_wjBx47aM


----------



## Basin79

Chaerilus sp celebes having a post moult feed. A 1st instar cricket. 

Reposted the moult on my fingertip for scale.


----------



## Basin79

Macrothele gigas feeding video.

https://youtu.be/4KzXtFs63d4


----------



## Basin79

A little juvenile cellar spider feeding on a 1st instar cricket I dropped in the web.


----------



## Basin79

Rehoused my beautiful Macrothele gigas today. 

https://youtu.be/lzAKpJFVztI

If you don't want to watch the video I've put her in this. 










She's certainly a decent size after her recent-ish moult.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

A morning slurp and a cricket dinner for my Nephila madagascariensis. 

https://youtu.be/0I39e2q3zYU


----------



## Basin79

One of the Sicarius thomisoides slings has moulted again. Mustn't have missed the event by much.


----------



## Basin79

Tyrant moulted sometime between late morning and early afternoon.


----------



## Basin79

Got some great footage of my Liphistius cf ornatus feeding. 

https://youtu.be/fACElh7PGV8

Could clearly make out she's definitely regrown her 2 missing legs.


----------



## Basin79

Tyrant in her new suit.


----------



## ian14

Looks like all the monster in a sci fi film!
Also gorgeous.


----------



## Basin79

ian14 said:


> Looks like all the monster in a sci fi film!
> Also gorgeous.


Absolutely phenomenal arachnids Ian. Much like Clubber Lang my vinegaroon I wish I'd have gotten one years ago.


----------



## ian14

Basin79 said:


> Absolutely phenomenal arachnids Ian. Much like Clubber Lang my vinegaroon I wish I'd have gotten one years ago.


Which species is she? Might have to get one myself!


----------



## Basin79

ian14 said:


> Which species is she? Might have to get one myself!


Damon medius.


----------



## Bombjack

Basin79 said:


> Tyrant in her new suit.
> 
> image
> image
> image


Cool name,suits her


----------



## Basin79

Bombjack said:


> Cool name,suits her


It's after the Resident Evil character.


----------



## Basin79

The perks of being in captivity: Liphistius cf ornatus 

https://youtu.be/xNi4x1uZUAI


----------



## Bombjack

Basin79 said:


> It's after the Resident Evil character.


Yeah:2thumb:


----------



## Basin79

Aphonopelma chalcodes


----------



## Basin79

Little T.blondi lass has finally moulted.


----------



## Basin79

Spider time. 

Liphistius cf ornatus, Sicarius thomisoides, Nephila madagascariensis and Platythomisus octomaculatus. 

https://youtu.be/0EeVZXATy1U


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my trapdoor spider (Liphistius cf ornatus). She's beyond quick. 

https://youtu.be/DNlPiWCFW-0


----------



## Basin79

Poecilotheria ornata munching on a cricket. Stunner.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 6 of my tarantulas. Bloody hell they were rapid. 

https://youtu.be/T8dDkuSbIVM


----------



## Basin79

Caribena versicolor black and white edition


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

1 trapdoor spider 3 cameras. My old iphone let me down but at least I gave it a go. 

https://youtu.be/JCM3sX7Jj4c


----------



## Basin79

Time lapse of my Sicarius thomisoides moulting. 

https://youtu.be/nNViH8CVduU


----------



## Basin79

Macrothele gigas feeding.

https://youtu.be/JM8UobeiZwk


----------



## Basin79

Platythomisus octomaculatus aka 8 spotted crab spider.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my 3 velvet spiders. 

https://youtu.be/QLL3wDGZSvo


----------



## Basin79

My preciousssssssssss.


----------



## Basin79

Macrothele gigas feeding 
https://youtu.be/KilViDKEMCE


T.blondi update
https://youtu.be/Cwo__zSkCv4


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Had a play with black and white again to make sort of a B-movie/Creature feature poster.


----------



## Basin79

*New member, my inverts.*


----------



## Basin79

Not a pet but a spider that's in my house. 

Cellar spider in black and white.


----------



## Basin79

Same pic just cropped in.


----------



## richardhind

You really do take some amazing pics 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> You really do take some amazing pics
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much Richard. Really appreciate that.


----------



## Basin79

I know trapdoor's are fast but bloody hell fire. 

https://youtu.be/vOX0d5xNRY4


----------



## Basin79

Tyrant recycling a cricket.


----------



## Basin79

New frock for this lass.


----------



## Basin79

Trapdoor feeding video. 

https://youtu.be/-_1JzlyWw28

Also had a mess again with black and white with a splash of colour.


----------



## Basin79

Was extremely happy and surprised to see my Selenocosmia arndsti lass out of her burrows. And she's moulted. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Best feeding video I've managed to record of my Macrothele gigas. 

https://youtu.be/rJ_5kv1twkU

Macrothele calpeiana, caught red handed.


----------



## Basin79

Brachypelma hamorii has moulted. Over the moon. Been expecting it for a while as she's been off her food for a couple of months. Then yesterday I noticed she'd made her moult mat. This lass is my favourite tarantula.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding some tarantulas and a couple of updates. 

https://youtu.be/BoyD10UdxdY


----------



## Basin79

It's a well know fact after moulting a tarantula will go on a massive health kick. No more beer, no takeaways and start exercising. Yoga seems to be their preferred choice. Alas it usually lasts only a week or so. Much like a New Year's resolution.


----------



## Basin79

Had to rehouse this little rascal so got some pics at the same time. Not the best as I had to stand up away from my camera but they do the job. 

Calommata signata


----------



## martin3

:gasp: those are some sabres...!


----------



## Basin79

martin3 said:


> :gasp: those are some sabres...!


Aye. They wouldn't look out of place on my Macrothele gigas.


----------



## Basin79

Kiss of death. You can see the actual true colour of this lass where the fluids from the cricket's mouth have washed away the sand and dust from her leg. Once she buries again the dust and sand particles will get trapped in little hairs and she'll be all camouflaged up again.


----------



## Basin79

Couple more.


----------



## Basin79

4 new spiderlings joined me yesterday. 

Linothele fallax. Little rascal fed this morning. 


































Hogna schmitzi. Again fed this morning.



























Liphistius yangae 



















Liphistius sp Khao Luang


----------



## ian14

:welcome:


Basin79 said:


> 4 new spiderlings joined me yesterday.
> 
> Linothele fallax. Little rascal fed this morning.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Hogna schmitzi. Again fed this morning.
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Liphistius yangae
> image
> imageimage
> 
> 
> 
> Liphistius sp Khao Luang
> image
> image
> image


YouTube footage was great.
TSS order?

Really nice spiders.


----------



## Basin79

ian14 said:


> :welcome:
> 
> YouTube footage was great.
> TSS order?
> 
> Really nice spiders.


Yep off TSS. The trapdoors were a lot of money and I've put off buying them for a while but had to do a deal with my head in the end. Fingers crossed they all make it to adulthood and I get at least 1 female out of the 4. 

Cheers for the youtube mention.


----------



## Basin79

Update on the new arrivals. 

https://youtu.be/D8jLOcnNfls


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 5 of my tarantulas. 

Pamphobeteus sp Costa 
Aphonopelma chalcodes 
Pamphobeteus antinous 
Theraphosa blondi 
Poecilotheria ornata 

https://youtu.be/jMrzoZiup-w


----------



## Basin79

Platythomisus octomaculatus 

She wasn't best pleased to see me this morning. 



















Soon calmed down though. 



































My little Liphistius yangae fed this morning too. Also fed the lass above. 

https://youtu.be/3DVjjw83zHQ


----------



## Basin79

All 4 of my recent slings feeding. 

Liphistius sp Khao Luang 
Linothele fallax 
Hogna schmitzi 
Liphistius yangae 

https://youtu.be/xCGgNa88Acg


----------



## Basin79

This beautiful lass has been showing off her new frock. 

Harpactira pulchripes 



























X marks the spot.


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa


----------



## Basin79

Looking back over pics from earlier this year. Realised I'd edited them badly. So here's a re-edited pic from April. 

Caribena versicolor


----------



## Basin79

Couple of more re-edited pics. 

Caribena versicolor 










Monocentropus lambertoni


----------



## Basin79

Little wolf spider has moulted. Proper chuffed.


----------



## elishacoombes9

Basin79 said:


> Little wolf spider has moulted. Proper chuffed. image



Is this a wolf spider you’ve captured from your house by any chance? I’ve had enough of them here in the countryside, they’re always in the house and currently have a baby living in the bathroom! Never thought to catch and watch it grow.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

elishacoombes9 said:


> Is this a wolf spider you’ve captured from your house by any chance? I’ve had enough of them here in the countryside, they’re always in the house and currently have a baby living in the bathroom! Never thought to catch and watch it grow..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. A Hogna schmitzi sling I bought from TSS.


----------



## elishacoombes9

Basin79 said:


> No. A Hogna schmitzi sling I bought from TSS.



Oh! Was going to say, my little one is scared so would’ve been a good idea and maybe she (and I) wouldn’t be so scared of them anymore if we watch it grow! 
It’s beautiful! I’m not a spider person (jumping ones though I like) my other half has a couple tarantulas though. Nice to look at! 
You’ve got some lovely ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

elishacoombes9 said:


> Oh! Was going to say, my little one is scared so would’ve been a good idea and maybe she (and I) wouldn’t be so scared of them anymore if we watch it grow!
> It’s beautiful! I’m not a spider person (jumping ones though I like) my other half has a couple tarantulas though. Nice to look at!
> You’ve got some lovely ones
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely tiny at the moment but they're absolutely stunning when they're larger.


----------



## Basin79

3 fast spiders. 

https://youtu.be/QpdaD0LfHiw

If you'd sooner not watch the video........


----------



## rudy691

Basin79 said:


> 3 fast spiders.
> 
> https://youtu.be/QpdaD0LfHiw
> 
> If you'd sooner not watch the video........
> 
> image


always wanted a trapdoor species  but that wolf spider is 'blink and you miss it'. teleport speed


----------



## Basin79

rudy691 said:


> always wanted a trapdoor species  but that wolf spider is 'blink and you miss it'. teleport speed


Liphistius sp are phenomenal trapdoor spiders. They're a real throw back with their segmented abdomens. And their trip wires are phenomenal to look at. 

Aye the Hogna schmitzi has got faster after her recent moult. Rapid.


----------



## Basin79

3 moults 2 of which are from the new slings. Just need the Liphistius sp Khao Luang to moult now then all 4 of the new additions will have changed clothes. 

Anyway........

Liphistius yangae sling










Linothele fallax sling 










Young juvenile Sicarius thomisoides


----------



## Basin79

Theraphosa blondi


----------



## Basin79

Noticed this lass had built a den under her main web so grabbed a phone pic whilst she enjoyed her morio.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding a couple of spiders. Liphistius cf ornatus and Linothele fallax. 

https://youtu.be/V5T9sPg8jnc


----------



## Zincubus

Maybe if interest..


https://vm.tiktok.com/JjpDqYQ/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79

Zincubus said:


> Maybe if interest..
> 
> 
> https://vm.tiktok.com/JjpDqYQ/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


TikTok Z?


----------



## Basin79

Couple of phone pics taken through the enclosure.


----------



## Zincubus

Basin79 said:


> TikTok Z?




It’s a spider keeper showing off her spider ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79

Zincubus said:


> It’s a spider keeper showing off her spider ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hmmmmm. Well it's ended now. I'll hazard a guess that's a good thing.


----------



## Zincubus

Basin79 said:


> Hmmmmm. Well it's ended now. I'll hazard a guess that's a good thing.




That’s what I was hoping you’d tell me 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79

Black and white with colour. 

Harpactira pulchripes 









Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Basin79

Little Wolf has moulted again. Shouldn't be too long before the sling pot is too small.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my Liphistius yangae and Hogna schmitzi slings. Not often I actually recommend anyone to watch but this 1 is definitely worth a few mins of your time. 

https://youtu.be/UtnH4_59TN8


----------



## Basin79

A very rare feeding video for me. Calommata signata - purse web spider. 

https://youtu.be/bjBY3nNOjUA


----------



## Basin79

*New member, my inverts.*

New summer frock for this little lass. 

Brachypelma emilia 











My Pamphobeteus antinous is also in premoult.


----------



## Basin79

Just phone pics so obviously don't do either of these stunners any justice. Particularly the tigrinawesseli lass. She's full of purple. Quite surprised she threw her moult out as she usually just leaves them for ages then throws them out in bits. And even more surprised she actually stopped out long enough for me to get my phone. 





















M.gigas lass on the top deck of her webbing.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my velvet spiders. Well 2 of them. 

https://youtu.be/5atxuxFvAe8


----------



## Basin79

Macrothele Monday. 

https://youtu.be/ExRe_yUN1yA


----------



## Basin79

Just another feeding video. My main flash still out of action and I'm just not in the mood to take pics. But once everything sorts itself out I will be posting pics again.

2 of my trapdoor spiders and a wolf. 

https://youtu.be/inI8yiktFXw


----------



## Claytus

L Klugi Big Girl


----------



## Basin79

Pamphobeteus antinous had a change of clothes late last night. 



















Also whilst I was checking in on her these 3 rascals were out and about. Haven't seen the Selenocosmia crassipes out for a while. Looks like she's moulted too. 

Cyriopagopus sp Bach Ma 









Selenocosmia crassipes 










Macrothele gigas


----------



## Claytus

L. Klugi Female


----------



## Basin79

Claytus said:


> L. Klugi Female


Ummmm ok. Bonny lass. You should make a thread. Also worth adding more substrate to lessen the gap to the top at the front.


----------



## martin3

Basin79 said:


> Ummmm ok. Bonny lass. You should make a thread. Also worth adding more substrate to lessen the gap to the top at the front.


Very diplomatic Basin,love it:whistling2:.


----------



## Basin79

Adult female Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli. Stunning lass.


----------



## Claytus

martin3 said:


> Basin79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm ok. Bonny lass. You should make a thread. Also worth adding more substrate to lessen the gap to the top at the front.
> 
> 
> 
> Very diplomatic Basin,love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Thank you Basin, apologies for stepping in your thread. Ill take what i posted👍🏼


----------



## Basin79

Claytus said:


> Thank you Basin, apologies for stepping in your thread. Ill take what i posted👍🏼


I've actually worked it out. You're not the first and I always thought it a little random. But it's the thread name isn't it? "New member my inverts". It reads like it's for new members here to show off their inverts. 

I'm going to ask a mod to change the title.


----------



## Basin79

Little wolfie sling (Hogna schmitzi) has moulted again. Such a size difference in 6 weeks. 

July 12th









Today












Nabbed a camera pic. Already a little stunner.


----------



## Basin79

Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli


----------



## Basin79

New frock for this lass. 

Grammostola iheringi


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my 3 six eyed sand spiders. 

https://youtu.be/9ThlzSX9HCE


----------



## Basin79

Some feedings. 

Macrothele gigas 

https://youtu.be/IqmOd5g8fXk

The 4 slings. Hogna schmitzi, Linothele fallax, Liphistius yangae and Liphistius sp Khao Luang.

https://youtu.be/RmF8xGmy0UI


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Must have just missed Tyrant moulting.


----------



## Basin79

And just like that from black and white to full colour.


----------



## Basin79

The trapdoor slings. 

https://youtu.be/faAR_zidD6E


Feeding some of my tarantulas. Warning. Long video. 

https://youtu.be/uy8960Y9JCo


----------



## Basin79

Not something I usually do but felt it was worthwhile as the cricket made a great escape. 

https://youtu.be/fvLbs_6EVV0

If you'd sooner not watch the video and the slow motion replays this screen shot sums it up.


----------



## Basin79

2 tremendous trapdoor spiders. 

https://youtu.be/N105VSS28ao


----------



## Basin79

Wolf by name, wolf by nature. 

https://youtu.be/pYCJvRp21s0


----------



## Basin79

A re-edit. Really pops now.


----------



## Basin79

Another couple of re-edits.


----------



## Basin79

Pic from June last year re-redited. Was acting daft and gave a thumbs up that was reflected in her eye.


----------



## Basin79

4 stunning OW tarantulas. 

https://youtu.be/WFYjBC-cGLI


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius sp Khao Luang sling had thrown her moult out this morning.


----------



## Basin79

My 3 trapdoor spiders (Liphistius sp)

https://youtu.be/hV9X6x4ddMw


----------



## Basin79

Couple of re-edited pics from March 2019. Juvenile Poecilotheria ornata.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding 6 of my tarantulas. 

https://youtu.be/B39STyFI9aQ


----------



## Basin79

Tyrant the Damon medius.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Had the camera out. 

Monocentropus lambertoni


----------



## Basin79

Harpactira pulchripes


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

"Wish he'd just sod off with that bloody camera!".


----------



## Basin79

Brachypelma hamorii. My favourite.


----------



## Basin79

Decided to lure out my king baboon (Pelinobius muticus)

https://youtu.be/vz__RAXZl60


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my 3 velvet spiders. 

https://youtu.be/YMyJ100LUTE


----------



## Basin79




----------



## benson1990

Incredible detail in those pictures...what kind of camera you use?


----------



## Basin79

benson1990 said:


> Incredible detail in those pictures...what kind of camera you use?



An absolutely ridiculous one. Sony a7r iii with Sony's 90mm macro. 

Although there are countless accounts on Instagram that get ridiculous results with setups that are much cheaper. 

I nabbed this today.


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius yangae sling threw her moult out. Getting big now. Looking forward to seeing her. Might be time to rehouse out of the sling pot.


----------



## Basin79

More of this stunner. Poecilotheria ornata.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my Linothele fallax and 3 Liphistius trapdoor spiders. 

https://youtu.be/6LA2XTu5cZs


----------



## Basin79

Young Linothele fallax.


----------



## Basin79

Rehoused my Liphistius cf ornatus so decided to get some pics being that it'll probably be the last chance I get. 

Phone pic just for scale. Spider next to a standard SD card holder.


----------



## Zincubus

Nice Spider I just saw in Instagram ..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79

Zincubus said:


> Nice Spider I just saw in Instagram ..
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I follow loads of macro accounts on insta Z.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Young juvenile Hogna schmitzi eating a cricket.



















For scale


----------



## Basin79

Wolf spider feeding. Proper little hunter. 

https://youtu.be/SufbjbvsiGA


----------



## Basin79

Winner takes all.


----------



## MrJsk

Spiders totally freak me out but the pictures you take of them are soo cool!


----------



## Basin79

MrJsk said:


> Spiders totally freak me out but the pictures you take of them are soo cool!


Cheers but you can get over your fear if you want to. Just do as you're doing. Look at pics. Loads of pics. Just until you're comfortable. Then look at some vids. Probably not feeding vids as you'll see them moving quick. Little by little you'll get there.


----------



## MrJsk

Basin79 said:


> Cheers but you can get over your fear if you want to. Just do as you're doing. Look at pics. Loads of pics. Just until you're comfortable. Then look at some vids. Probably not feeding vids as you'll see them moving quick. Little by little you'll get there.


I don't mind spiders if they stay waay over there haha. 

Think I have spoken to you before about those little jumping spiders. They are really cute.. I think I could handle one of those ! 

I think spiders are very fascinating and beautiful but also very scary !


----------



## Basin79

MrJsk said:


> I don't mind spiders if they stay waay over there haha.
> 
> Think I have spoken to you before about those little jumping spiders. They are really cute.. I think I could handle one of those !
> 
> I think spiders are very fascinating and beautiful but also very scary !


Plenty of things are scary when you don't understand them. Just take things slow and steady and before you know it you'll love them.


----------



## Basin79

Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Basin79

Got some pics of this little rascal. Last 2 pics are phone pics for scale. 

Chaerilus sp celebes.


----------



## Basin79

This gorgeous lass wasn't in the best of moods this morning so rather than try and get the feeding video I wanted I just got a couple of quick phone pics.


----------



## Basin79

Bit of black and white. Monocentropus lambertoni.


----------



## Basin79

Another day and yet another black and white.


----------



## Basin79

Fed some of my tarantulas locust for a change. 

https://youtu.be/qqGDGxPO9YI


----------



## Basin79

Black and white with a splash of colour. 

Cyriopagopus doriae


----------



## Basin79

Theraphosa blondi lass had a change of clothes last night. 










This stunner moulted last Monday. Linothele fallax. Managed to get a quick video so grabbed a screen shot. Ready for a new enclosure. 









Same spider and same enclosure. Screen shot 12th July. 









And last but not least the 2 trapdoor slings nabbing crickets. 

https://youtu.be/W7HdM1VX5Xw


----------



## Basin79

Took this pic in February but have re-edited it.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Feeding my 3 velvet spiders. 

https://youtu.be/AErHC7icxrg


----------



## Basin79

This lass had been in premoult for ages. New clothes just in time for xmas. 

First time I've been able to actually get a full intact moult off her too.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Basin79

Harpactira pulchripes


----------



## Basin79




----------



## ian14

Basin79 said:


> image


That is brilliant! :2thumb::roll2:


----------



## Basin79

ian14 said:


> That is brilliant! :2thumb::roll2:


I originally made it for followers on insta. Forgot I had it. Handy banner ha ha ha.


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius sp Khao Luang has moulted again.


----------



## Basin79

Feeding my 4 velvet spiders.

https://youtu.be/IYx7w1CqnPQ


----------



## Stu II

Basin79 said:


> This lass had been in premoult for ages. New clothes just in time for xmas.
> 
> First time I've been able to actually get a full intact moult off her too.


A real shot in the dark, based on those pics alone, but I like a challenge.

I'm guessing _Xenesthis immanis_?


----------



## Basin79

Stu II said:


> A real shot in the dark, based on those pics alone, but I like a challenge.
> 
> I'm guessing _Xenesthis immanis_?



Bingo!!!!!!!!!!!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79

Poecilotheria ornata recycling a morioworm.


----------



## Basin79

Juvenile (3.5cm leg span approx) Hogna schmitzi recycling a cricket.


----------



## Basin79

She no longer has her bright purple colour but she's still a stunning tarantula. 

Pamphobeteus sp Costa


----------



## Basin79

Cyriopagopus doriae in her new clothes. Unfortunately this is the only pic I got. As soon as the flash went off she returned to her burrow.


----------



## Zincubus

Basin79 said:


> Cyriopagopus doriae in her new clothes. Unfortunately this is the only pic I got. As soon as the flash went off she returned to her burrow.



Fabulous !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79

Zincubus said:


> Fabulous !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's a shame I didn't get the chance to get any more though.


----------



## Zincubus

Thought you may appreciate this clip , base !!









Animal, bird & Wildlife 🐦 by Ajay Joshi on Instagram: "Rain stories⁣ Double tap 💕 and follow us for more animals content ☑️ @wildlifeofplanet . Tag a friend who loves animals 💜 . . On a scale 10-100 how cool is this?? 👈 Let me know in the comments below. . Video by @anagha_peethambaran⁣ ⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣ ⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣ ⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣⁣"


Animal, bird & Wildlife 🐦 by Ajay Joshi shared a post on Instagram: "Rain stories⁣ Double tap 💕 and follow us for more animals content ☑️ @wildlifeofplanet . Tag a friend who loves animals 💜 . . On a scale 10-100 how cool is this?? 👈 Let me know in the comments below. . Video by...




www.instagram.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79

Aye I liked the original posters vid. Incredible.


----------



## Basin79

Hogna schmitzi. I've got a boat load of pics to add to catch my thread up. Will do so over the coming days. I'll apologise in advance for any questions that may get asked as I'll not be looking in apart from posting.


----------



## Basin79

Sicarius thomisoides 

I took some pics of one of the 2 younger ones and after I'd finished noticed how this 1 had buried. So the camera got turned back on.


















Was even lucky enough to catch this moving sand over itself. 



















The other rascal.


----------



## Zincubus

Fabulous !

Keep them coming and ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79

Got some more of Wolfy. Appeared again after 3 weeks underground. New clothes but sadly one of her back legs is goosed. Rehoused her into a larger enclosure too. Fingers crossed she gets it out of the next moult. 

For scale


----------



## **louise**

Absolutely stunning photos


----------



## Basin79

**louise** said:


> Absolutely stunning photos


Cheers dear. Much appreciated.


----------



## Basin79

Liphistius cf ornatus 










































Sicarius thomisoides 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richardhind

Amazing pics as usual mate

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus

Thought you and the others would like this Basin









Travel Addicted on Instagram: "Macro lens magic💧 Video by @anagha_peethambaran Explore. Share. Inspire:"


Travel Addicted shared a post on Instagram: "Macro lens magic💧 Video by @anagha_peethambaran Explore. Share. Inspire:". Follow their account to see 2235 posts.




www.instagram.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Basin79

richardhind said:


> Amazing pics as usual mate
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Cheers. Much appreciated.


----------



## Basin79

Zincubus said:


> Thought you and the others would like this Basin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travel Addicted on Instagram: "Macro lens magic💧 Video by @anagha_peethambaran Explore. Share. Inspire:"
> 
> 
> Travel Addicted shared a post on Instagram: "Macro lens magic💧 Video by @anagha_peethambaran Explore. Share. Inspire:". Follow their account to see 2235 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Aye, I'm on insta Z. Seen that. Beautiful to watch.


----------



## Basin79

Finally got myself a SAF A.gen last Wednesday. Been a long time coming. 



















Also managed to lure my juvenile Linothele fallax out and nabbed some pics.


----------



## Basin79




----------



## Bombjack

I miss the pictures


----------



## Bombjack

Bumping this because of the great pictures new members might enjoy.


----------



## Zincubus

I miss Basin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilkinss77

Zincubus said:


> I miss Basin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So do I. Especially his posts about Pandora & Typhon.


----------



## Zincubus

wilkinss77 said:


> So do I. Especially his posts about Pandora & Typhon.


Yeah !!!!!

We need to tempt him back ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

